# Netanyahu's response to UN's resulution.



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

Netanyahu release a statemenet to the press, earlier, regarding the UN's decision yesterday. Here's the full speech.

"Citizens of Israel, I want you to calm you down. The decision reached yesterday in the UN is distorted, is shameful, but we shall overcome it.

*The decision makes the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem's Old City 'occupied' territory - that's delusional. It says that the Western Wall, the Kotel, is 'occupied' territory - that's just as delusional.There is nothing more absurd than calling the Western Wall and Jewish Quarter occupied territory.*

This is a failed attempt to force the conditions of a final agreement on Israel. Their last attempt to accomplish this was led by President Carter, who was totally hostile to Israel and just recently said that Hamas is not a terror group. Carter passed anti-Israel resolutions in the UN, similar to these resolutions, but he did not succeed. We opposed his resolutions and nothing happened.

All the American presidents after Carter have stood by the US promise not to allow the UN to force Israel to do anything. Yesterday, US President Barack Obama violated this promise - as well as his own promise from 2011, when he did not use his veto power and stood behind this shameful move in the UN. 

Not only does this decision not bring peace closer, it in fact pushes peace farther away. It is an affront to justice, to truth. Think about how absurd it is. Half a million people slaughtered in Syria, tens of thousands in Sudan, the entire Middle East is in flames and Obama's government and the Security Council decide to attack the only democracy in the Middle Est - Israel. How shameful.

My friends, on this first night of Hanukkah, I want to tell you that it will do them no good. We will completely oppose this resolution, as we did when the UN decided that 'Zionism is Racism.' That decision was revoked and so will this one be. It just takes time. And it won't be revoked by our giving in, but by our standing strong with our allies at our side. I remind you that we left Gaza, destroyed communities, removed people from their graves. Did that help us at the UN in any way? Did it improve the UN's attitude to us? We got thousand of rockets on our heads from Gaza and the Goldstone Report from the UN.

So I state the obvious, and I say, as the majority of Israel knows by now- We learned our lesson. This is where we're not headed. But I want to say another thing. We're not alone. I spoke with American leaders yesterday. I was glad to hear that congress members, democrats and republicans alike, are going to fight this resolution by any means possible. They told me clearly- "We've had enough of this. We will allow nobody to harm the state of Israel."

On my last speech at the UN, September, I've said that a storm is expected before things improve. We knew of the possibility, and have accepted it. The UN's decision yesterday is just a part of the 'Swan's song', of the old, biased world against Israel, but friends, we're facing a new era. And like elected president Trump said, it's going to be much sooner than they think. In this new era, the price for those who hurt Israel is much higher, and shall be claimed not only by the United States, but Israel as well. Two states which are in good diplomatic relations with us supported and stood behind this resolution, which is why I order the diplomats and embassadors to return from Sengal and New Zealand immediately. I orders to stop any aid being sent to Senegal, and it's only the beginning. Finally, I ordered the ministry of foreign affairs to reexamine our connection with the UN's institutes and the staying of their people in Israel.

I want to say another thing, and pay attantion to my next words. The decision will come against them, and this is the straw which broke the camel's back. The decion yesterday calls the immediate reaction of our friends in the United State and worldwide. Our friends who are tired of the UN's hostility towards Israel,and are ready to bring forth the change. Therefore I quote our scriptures- "Out of the eater, something to eat; out of the strong, something sweet." The one entering the door to curse, shall exit, leaving behind his blessing. 

On this Hanukkah Eve, I stand next to the modern Maccabis, The soldiers and injured of the IDF, our everyday heros, I salute you, and tell you, the light shall scare of the darkness, and the Maccabis' spirit shall win. Happy Hannukah."

------------------

Good Speech.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2016)

How's that $1million bribe to Tom Cotton working out?


----------



## cnm (Dec 24, 2016)

Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.


 
Israel is asked to give up on Jerusalem as is starting to realize that it has to protect the holiest of holies in everyway it can.

It's Channukah. Chanukkah is about rebelion against a cruel ruler who told the Jews "forsake everything you hold dear".

We did not cave in then. Why should we now.


----------



## cnm (Dec 24, 2016)

Well if you are happy to be seen as a pariah nation there is no reason at all.

edit...You are Israeli, right?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

How dare Israel be criticised.

"All the American presidents after Carter have stood by the US promise not to allow the UN to force Israel to do anything."

...yet they've forced other countries to do things (that's ok apparently)...

Not to mention Obama gave Israel a $31 billion dollar aid package over the next 10 years.  He clearly hates Israel.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmm ... no mention of the great American miracle of God electing Donald Trump the pro-Israeli ?!

I think Netanyahu should have put him in there.


----------



## rylah (Dec 24, 2016)

Well it's like a resolution that that should "never" happen but was always a potential. I remember this being discussed already years ago as a potential situation in the press. 

anyway according to the plan.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 24, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.



What same religion?  We are majority Christian in the U.S., by a long shot.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.
> ...



Where is the birth place of Christianity?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.



Jews have been asked to 'follow the law' before ... it didn't work out so well.







The only people who make law for Israelis are Israeli law makers.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 24, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Roman Palestine. That's why a Crusade is needed to make the place 100% Christian again, as it was until the Muslim conquest.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Bull shit, too many people die because of religion.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.
> ...



Do you really think that's a valid comparison?  It's like pulling the Nazi card.

It's a resolution over a Land Dispute - essentially.  A land dispute that has been going on for decades.


----------



## cnm (Dec 24, 2016)

fncceo said:


> Jews have been asked to 'follow the law' before ... it didn't work out so well.


But this is about Israel following the law.


----------



## cnm (Dec 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Do you really think that's a valid comparison? It's like pulling the Nazi card.


Might be for the non Israeli West Bank inhabitants.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

cnm said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think that's a valid comparison? It's like pulling the Nazi card.
> ...



No, it's not.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




When the Germans created the 'Blood and Honor Laws' in 1935 they made a statement of the world that Jews, although being contributing members of German society for centuries could no longer participate in any facet of German life or live freely in German land -- their history and contributions were erased with the stroke of the pen -- leading the way for everything that happened after.

Yesterday the UN said that, despite 3,000 of continuous documented history in Jerusalem, that Israelis no longer have any right to live in that land nor do the possess any legitimacy of territorial claim.  Israel is a country surrounded by implacable enemies slathering to repeat (and ultimately complete) the mission of the Nazis and this single vote provides their cause with that self-same legitimacy which the Germans claimed by passing the 'Blood and Honor Laws'.

So, you tell me if the comparison is valid or not.

The single difference is that, unlike the German laws, this 'condemnation' is not enforceable by any power and does not ultimately affect the sovereignty of the Jewish State who are under no obligation to accept it.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

fncceo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



No.  I don't think it's comparable, and your resorting to a lot of emotional rhetoric to try and validate the comparison.  The UN are not Nazi's.

Jerusalem is an ancient city that is an important city to 3 world religions, and a variety of people.  It's also a contested city with different people claiming a right to it.  Yes? No?  It's been a divided city as well.

The resolution did NOT say that " Israelis no longer have any right to live in that land nor do the possess any legitimacy of territorial claim" - that's a total exageration.  The resolution is essentially - stop building settlements until the dispute is resolved.  Netanyahu can't keep paying lip service to a 2-state solution while simultaneously expanding the settlement program.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

cnm said:


> Well if you are happy to be seen as a pariah nation there is no reason at all.
> 
> edit...You are Israeli, right?



Are you seriously saying it's either Jerusalem or being pariah?  Hahaha Jews have been pariah since time immemorial. You really are delusional if you think Jews need to give up one sentimeter of Jerusalem.

Christians will give up the Vatican to Isis, first.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> No. I don't think it's comparable,



We obviously come from different perspectives.  What you label 'emotional rhetoric' is, in fact, an honest recount of documented history. 

As for Jerusalem being sacred to various religions, the preservation and restoration of various religious sites and free access to them began with Israel administration in 1967 and continues to this day, in stark contrast to the previous Jordanian administration.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

cnm said:


> Well if you are happy to be seen as a pariah nation there is no reason at all.
> 
> edit...You are Israeli, right?



Yes.

What gives?

My uncle fought as a soldier at the sixth day war to free Jerusalem, not for his niece and her generation to give it away to make the world happy.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> How dare Israel be criticised.
> 
> "All the American presidents after Carter have stood by the US promise not to allow the UN to force Israel to do anything."
> 
> ...



He clearly allows personal disagreement with Netanyahu to screw up 400,000 Jews.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.
> ...


You Jews are being unreasonable and becoming impossible to defend. Perhaps the USA shouldn't go along with everything Israel does. You need a two stage solution


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > How dare Israel be criticised.
> ...



Like many with an irrational and disproportionate hatred of the Jewish state, the stated reasons might be political... but the actual, publically unrevealed reasons are something much older and uglier. 

Very few are honest enough to publicly espouse the source of their antagonism to Israel.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 24, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> You need a two stage solution



I think you're more interested in a 'final solution'.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 24, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



 Us not giving up Jerusalem is "unreasonable".

Go figure.


----------



## cnm (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Are you seriously saying it's either Jerusalem or being pariah? Hahaha Jews have been pariah since time immemorial. You really are delusional if you think Jews need to give up one sentimeter of Jerusalem.


You didn't answer,  are you Israeli? edit...Seen your post, thank you.

This conflation of Jews with Israelis helps no one, as well as giving the message one can't be Israeli without being a Jew, as is 20% odd of the population.


----------



## cnm (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Us not giving up Jerusalem is "unreasonable".
> 
> Go figure.


You're ignoring your (Israel's) land thefts in the West Bank by deflecting from them to Jerusalem.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> one can't be Israeli without being a Jew



When someone displays an irrational bias and hatred of Israel, you can be damn sure it isn't directed at the 25% of the population that are non-Jews.


----------



## cnm (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> No, it's not.


Why not?


----------



## cnm (Dec 25, 2016)

fncceo said:


> When someone displays an irrational bias and hatred of Israel, you can be damn sure it isn't directed at the 25% of the population that are non-Jews.


When someone regards a nation being called on to follow the law as irrational bias and hatred of a sector of its population, one can be sure he/she is nailing them self to the cross of victimhood.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Us not giving up Jerusalem is "unreasonable".
> ...



Jerusalem is the main Issue here. Not Judea and Samaria. While they may be negotiated, Jerusalem is the deal breaker.

Which is what you people don't get.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Are you seriously saying it's either Jerusalem or being pariah? Hahaha Jews have been pariah since time immemorial. You really are delusional if you think Jews need to give up one sentimeter of Jerusalem.
> ...



I don't know what that means.

Boycott and canctions won't be on Arab Israelis... So saying "jews" will not sin to reality here.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.








 What law steals a mans land granted to him under international treaty and international law. Maybe Israel should claim obamas land as theirs under this new resolution and see what he does ?  I would expect the Knesset to now pass a ruling withdrawing from the UN, and proclaiming the next violent action by the Palestinians will result in armed response that will not stop until the Palestinians are either extinct or are willing to accept Israel's peace terms.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> Well if you are happy to be seen as a pariah nation there is no reason at all.
> 
> edit...You are Israeli, right?








 Why should defending your rights and people be seen as a pariah nation. When the arab muslims massacre thousands why aren't they seen as a pariah nation, is it cos they have all that oil ?

 Are you another neo Nazi that believes international laws should not support and defend the action of the Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> How dare Israel be criticised.
> 
> "All the American presidents after Carter have stood by the US promise not to allow the UN to force Israel to do anything."
> 
> ...








 LIke what, which other nation has been forced to give up its lands and people so a bunch of psychopaths can run amok. What would you say if the UN stated your home was no longer yours as they believe it to be illegal and so they will take it from you and give it to your enemy ?

 Obama gave the Jews nothing, that was out of his control and you know it. He tried everything to stop the aid hoping it would starve the Jews into submission and failed. This is his last desperate act and it could result in his assassination or impeachment in the coming months


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> It's Channukah. Chanukkah is about rebelion against a cruel ruler


*this is a cruel ruler US that cruelly gives Israel Billion of dollars in free money from US tax payers*




* President Obama Stands Up To Israeli Netanyahu’s Aggression in Palestine *

The U.N. reaffirmed its consensus that settlements have no legal validity. The United States has been sending a message that settlements must stop.…


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 25, 2016)

fncceo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > one can't be Israeli without being a Jew
> ...


you can be damned sure its a Trump supporting neo Nazi organization...I mean "alt Right" third reich


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.









 Then you will also think that the repercussions to the Palestinians violence, terrorism and acts of war will be a good decision on the part of Israel when they start sometime this week. You will also think that the nations submitting formal letters of resignation to the UN will be good decisions  ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.
> ...








 But worshipping a Jewish God, kinda make's you lot hypocrites when you think about it


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...








 Just put the wall up and clear 100 metres on the arab side as no mans land. Then tell the UN that the deal is one person enters no mans land and the carbuncle's get razed. Then any arab muslim that moves in Jerusalem will be seen as an enemy and shot.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It's Channukah. Chanukkah is about rebelion against a cruel ruler
> ...








 But only the Israeli/Jewish ones. The arab muslim ones can go ahead on land stolen from the Jews


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 25, 2016)

Israel founding terrorist organizations did murder UN envoy Folke Bernadotte but who remembers eh

Folke Bernadotte, Count of Wisborg was a Swedish diplomat and nobleman. During World War II he negotiated the release of about 31,000 prisoners from German concentration camps including 450 Danish Jews from the Theresienstadt camp. Wikipedia

Born: January 2, 1895, Stockholm, Sweden
Assassinated: September 17, 1948, West Jerusalem
The Stern Gang considered Bernadotte an enemy, an “agent of the British”.  They concocted a story that he had aided the Nazis in World War II.   They ambushed Bernadotte’s motorcade in downtown Jerusalem killing him and UN observer Colonel André Serot.

Two of the planners of the killing were arrested by Ben-Gurion’s government, not charged with murder, but with “terrorism”.  They were pardoned a few months later and one of them took his place as an elected member of the Knesset.

The names of the conspirators are forgotten today except one, Yitzhak Shamir.
The Killing of Count Folke Bernadotte


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> But only the Israeli/Jewish ones. The arab muslim ones can go ahead on land stolen from the Jews


How about we hold back our 3 billion bucks a year to Israel and you hold on to that line of thinking...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...









 Rome if you mean modern day christianity


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






And so you can wipe all traces of Judaism from the map and show that the Jews never existed. Then carry on worshipping your Jewish God


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.


Obama's allied with ISIS, how is that working out


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...







That is exactly who was behind this resolution the neo Nazi's, They may be small in number but they have a lot of powerful friends in the UN and EU. Would you stand by as Russia made laws for America that only America has to follow ? Because that is what this resolution is, a racist neo Nazi law that puts the Jews back to the 1930's in Germany. No safeguards or rights and the removal of international laws supporting their actions.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.
> ...



I don't care.  As far as I'm concerned I'm tired about hearing about Israel and Palestine.  They could drop one big fucking bomb on the whole country and ruin the place so no one would ever want it or live there, and I wouldn't give two shits.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.
> ...



Bullshit.  That's Republican fake news.  I think the U.S. should drop a nuke on Raqqa and fuck ISIS all to hell.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been asked to 'follow the law' before ... it didn't work out so well.
> ...







 And who decided what the law would be, that they are trying to force the Israeli's to follow. Who decided that the International law of 1923 does not apply to only the Jews and that the land that was granted to them has been taken back illegally. Show one law that Israel is in breach of, and be sure that they are in breach of an actual law and not a recommendation.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 Don't be so sure, only time and arab muslim mentality will tell


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

fncceo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You need a two stage solution
> ...


2 State solution not stage.

I don't hate Jews but they need their own state because I don't always agree with them.

What a horrible idea to have them live with the Palestinians


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


You're building settlements where they live.

You may not admit it but the world knows you're being dicks.

Jews loved bush invading Iraq. Remember Joe Lieberman? That's when I realized Jews have an agenda that's not good for america


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

We're not supppsed to have an American agenda. We have our interests like American have theirs.

Nothing here is out of kindness or good heart.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> We're not supppsed to have an American agenda. We have our interests like American have theirs.
> 
> Nothing here is out of kindness or good heart.


True we took advantage of the Indians how dare we tell Israel not to land grab.

Just don't tell us you are innocent or ask for help


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








 Just as America did in the 1700's, but then it was ok because no Jews were involved. Seems that every time the Jews do what the rest of the world is doing some neo nazi wants to make it illegal, but only for the Jews.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > We're not supppsed to have an American agenda. We have our interests like American have theirs.
> ...



It's not about being innocent. We won't give up parts of the homeland, "Just because".


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


But you'll land grab just because.

Hey, grab away. Just don't look for my help or approval


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








 How can you grab what is yours by international law and inteernational treaty ?

 Or are you another neo nazi that5 does not believe that the Jews should be supported and defended by international laws and treaties ?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We terurn home. Call it "grab land" ic you want. The land of Judea is called after the Jews. We just liberate the land that belongs to us.

And "approval"? Do Americans seek approval before they claim lands and people across the world? Screw this. Hypocrisy speaks volums


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There's a Yiddish/Hebrew saying that goes,  "Whoever has the meah (money) has the deah (right to have opinions and make decisions)."  Obama thinks that just because he recently gave Israel $38 billion dollars, he has the right to tell Israel what to do.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 25, 2016)

The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions. 

We all know that if the UN demanded we return, oh say, Virginia, Maryland and DC to the Native Americans and claims we are occupying their territory, we'd tell the UN to pound sand. 

With all of the atrocities around the globe, the UN's laser focus on Israel is very telling IMO.

Give up the wall and all of Jerusalem, rofl. Yeah, as soon as the US gives up DC to the Native Americans and Texas to the Mexicans. Hypocrites.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 25, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Of course we know of that saying, but there's also the one I think is more suitable for this situation, "Keis min Yiddish Tuches."

And one more- "Not of your honey and not of your sting". If Obama or his government think that just because they are allowed to buy people off, they can tell them what to do, they're dead wrong.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 25, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions.
> 
> We all know that if the UN demanded we return, oh say, Virginia, Maryland and DC to the Native Americans and claims we are occupying their territory, we'd tell the UN to pound sand.
> 
> ...



The UN is not telling the Jews to return land they already stole, they are telling the Jews to stop stealing more land.  The Jews invaded Palestine from elsewhere, the Palestinian Muslims and Christians are the native people of Palestine.  There are not that many states, members of the UN, that hold (and oppress) millions of people in latter day concentration camps, because they don't practice the religion of the ruling regime.  That's why the most developed countries in the world like Britain, New Zealand, Spain, France, etc. voted 14-0 for the resolution.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions.
> ...



I was referring to this:

*The decision makes the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem's Old City 'occupied' territory - that's delusional. It says that the Western Wall, the Kotel, is 'occupied' territory - that's just as delusional.There is nothing more absurd than calling the Western Wall and Jewish Quarter occupied territory.*


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


So do what Jew got to do but don't ask for our approval or bullshit and say you aren't land grabbing. This is one of the reasons we have Isis and for the record I didn't approve of invading Iraq but Israel and Jew Lieberman sure seemed happy about it. I get it they don't like you and you them. 2 state solution?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We need to stop giving Israel money


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 25, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions.
> 
> We all know that if the UN demanded we return, oh say, Virginia, Maryland and DC to the Native Americans and claims we are occupying their territory, we'd tell the UN to pound sand.
> 
> ...


You treat the Palestinians like we great blacks


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions.
> ...










 How do you steal what is yours by right of international law then monte, that is like saying the Pope has to stop stealing the Vaticans lands. Every single islamonazi state hold and oppress tens of millions, if not hundreds of millions, in concentration camps because they are of a different sect or religion to the rulers. Look no further than gaza where the ruling sect has mass murdered thousands of children to teach fatah a lesson. Where the people are kept in squalor and deprivation while the rulers live in splendour and are driven around. The same people that you support and defend when they attack Jewish children.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...










Yes the nerve of those Jews daring to build a wall around the holy sanctuary and stopping the faithful from going to throw rocks on the heads of innocents in Jerusalem


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...










How can you "grab" what is already yours under international treaty and laws. That is like saying you grabbed your family room from the people who live next door


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...








And lose the only ally you have in the M.E,  Israel has repeatedly asked for it to stop as the treaties granting most of it also grant muslims the same amounts. That will cut of the US aid to islamonazi terrorism in part, then stop funding the UN drive for islamonazi terrorism through UNWRA.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian agenda is to wipe out the Jews and have all the land "from the river to the sea." No one even tries to hide that. The UN sides with the ME, knowing their intentions.
> ...









No one treats the palestinians half as badly as you treated the blacks, and still do in some places. More blacks murdered by US police this year than innocent palestinians killed by Israel over the last 10 years


----------



## Meathead (Dec 26, 2016)

Seriously, who cares about a puny parting shot from an outgoing administration.


----------



## fanger (Dec 26, 2016)

The israeli chutzpah has been answered, congratulations US


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

fanger said:


> The israeli chutzpah has been answered, congratulations US










 And it is just the usual paper exercise that has rebounded on the UN who have lost $7.3billion of aid money they cant do without. They have also lost the military intelligence they rely on to counter islamonazi terrorist attacks


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


I think we need to stop treating these people like second class citizens.

You need to give Palestinians their own country. One morter lobbed into Israel level 1/4 of the country. You two are an abusive couple who need to get a divorce.

What other solution is there?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That is not an option. If Israel gave the Palestinians their 1967 borders, there would most definitely be a mortar fired into Israel. Israel then would level 1/4 of Palestine. Israel would be demonized and sanctioned, and the Palestinians would be considered the victims by the UN.

You see, the goal is not a 2 state solution. The goal is the removal of Jews completely, even if it means the death of every Jew in the region ... preferably the death of every Jew in the region, actually.

Note: not preferred by me, but by the Palestinian authority with the blessing of the UN.


----------



## fanger (Dec 26, 2016)

Jews, Muslims and Christians lived peacefully together in Pre-israel Palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Then give them part of the US, say Florida or California see how you like having 6 million terrorists parked on your doorstep. You do know that they were already given their own country in 1923, it was called trans Jordan, and they refused to go there and went instead to the part set aside for the Jewish national home.  While they behave as scum they will be treated as scum and so the war will go on. Watch what happens when the UN forces the confrontation and the arab muslims demand pre-conditions  before they will even sit down.
 I would level 100% of the country and saw that is how to deal with war criminals and terrorists


The other solution is for the US to grow a pair, stop all aid to islam and force the arab muslims to go where they came from. Then strengthen  the borders of Israel and start hunting muslim terrorists to extinction. Dont get involved in islamic politics and refuse to take sides while destroying terrorists and their leaders.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

fanger said:


> Jews, Muslims and Christians lived peacefully together in Pre-israel Palestine







Until you start looking into the facts and you see that the muslims ruled with an iron fist and the Jews and Christians were little more than slaves. The arab muslim warlords enacted the dhimmi laws and forced the non muslims to hand over the jizya.

Pre Israel we had the 1929 hebron massacre of the Jews, the civil wars of 1930 and 1931, then the invasion in 1947 that saw many Jews killed.


----------



## fanger (Dec 26, 2016)

Israel is pissed off because finally ~The US  CONDEMNED Israel for BREAKING international laws, by defying the entire world and building ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS, which are considered detrimental for any peace talks, which will lead to Israel ending the occupation. So according to God’s “chosen” people you should NOT criticize Israel’s crimes and the fact that they are not, like any democracy, doing the democratic thing when it comes to those they occupy and steal from. There is no other explanation for the bizarre behavior of what is  a rogue nation that has gone out of control.


 This is the beginning of Israel being held accountable for disastrous policies and crimes against humanity. Enough of the whining, lies, violence, manipulations, theft of Water and Land, and expecting unconditional support (and Money) from the rest of the world.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel is pissed off because finally ~The US  CONDEMNED Israel for BREAKING international laws, by defying the entire world and building ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS, which are considered detrimental for any peace talks, which will lead to Israel ending the occupation. So according to God’s “chosen” people you should NOT criticize Israel’s crimes and the fact that they are not, like any democracy, doing the democratic thing when it comes to those they occupy and steal from. There is no other explanation for the bizarre behavior of what is  a rogue nation that has gone out of control.
> 
> 
> This is the beginning of Israel being held accountable for disastrous policies and crimes against humanity. Enough of the whining, lies, violence, manipulations, theft of Water and Land, and expecting unconditional support (and Money) from the rest of the world.



If you had bothered to review the facts, you would have discovered that it is the Islamic terrorists occupying Gaza and the West Bank who are expecting welfare money from the rest of the world.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Normally, and under international law, the welfare of occupied populations is the responsibility of the occupying power.  Funding to support the Palestinians is welfare granted to Israel so it pays less for its occupation.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel is pissed off because finally ~The US  CONDEMNED Israel for BREAKING international laws, by defying the entire world and building ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS, which are considered detrimental for any peace talks, which will lead to Israel ending the occupation. So according to God’s “chosen” people you should NOT criticize Israel’s crimes and the fact that they are not, like any democracy, doing the democratic thing when it comes to those they occupy and steal from. There is no other explanation for the bizarre behavior of what is  a rogue nation that has gone out of control.
> 
> 
> This is the beginning of Israel being held accountable for disastrous policies and crimes against humanity. Enough of the whining, lies, violence, manipulations, theft of Water and Land, and expecting unconditional support (and Money) from the rest of the world.








 LIAR the US just sat on the side and did nothing, now they have to face the backwash. Justas the UN will also have to face the backwash when Israel refuses to halt responces to war crimes and terrorist attacks


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.


But there is no relevant law and the UN lacks jurisdiction in this matter, so the resolution can only be seen as anti Israeli propaganda.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Normally, and under international law, the welfare of occupied populations is the responsibility of the occupying power.  Funding to support the Palestinians is welfare granted to Israel so it pays less for its occupation.







 That was in place before the Jews responded to Jordans invasion in 1967. And Israel is well within the guidelines of the Geneva conventions when it comes to the welfare of the arab muslims in the west bank. The people of gaza are not covered as they are not occupied under the terms of international law


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Normally, and under international law, the welfare of occupied populations is the responsibility of the occupying power.  Funding to support the Palestinians is welfare granted to Israel so it pays less for its occupation.


Normally, you're totally befuddled about international law. The islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan is not occupied. Perhaps you can cite code from international law dealing with any requirement for the welfare of designated Islamic terrorist franchises.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Cant argue with that


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, and under international law, the welfare of occupied populations is the responsibility of the occupying power.  Funding to support the Palestinians is welfare granted to Israel so it pays less for its occupation.
> ...




1. Gaza is occupied under international law per the International Court of Justice.

"28. Although it no longer maintains a military presence in Gaza, Israel has not only shown the ability to conduct incursions into Gaza at will, but also expressly reserved the right to do so as required by military necessity. This consideration is potentially significant considering that there is support in international case law for the conclusion that it is not a prerequisite that a State maintain continuous presence in a territory in order to qualify as an occupying power. In particular, the ICTY has held that the law of occupation would also apply to areas where a state possesses “the capacity to send troops within a reasonable time to make the authority of the occupying power felt.” In this respect, it is also noted that the geographic proximity of the Gaza Strip to Israel potentially facilitates the ability of Israel to exercise effective control over the territory, despite the lack of a continuous military presence.

29. Overall, there is a reasonable basis upon which to conclude that *Israel continues to be an occupying power in Gaza despite the 2005 disengagement. The Office has therefore proceeded on the basis that the situation in Gaza can be considered within the framework of an international armed conflict in view of the continuing military occupation by Israel."*

Opinio Juris  » Blog Archive  The OTP Concludes Israel Is Still Occupying Gaza - Opinio Juris

2. The Occupying Power is responsible for the welfare of the people under occupation, per 

"Under Article 43 of the Hague Regulations, an occupying power must restore and maintain public order and civil life, *including public welfare*, in an occupied territory.......... "

http://www.hpcrresearch.org/sites/default/files/publications/sassoli.pdf


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes, the above is an opinion. One with no force of law or effective enforcement. 

See, this is the problem faced by those like you who simply cut and paste articles they find on the web while you have no understanding of what it is you cut and paste.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2016)

fanger said:


> Israel is pissed off because finally ~The US  CONDEMNED Israel for BREAKING international laws, by defying the entire world and building ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS, which are considered detrimental for any peace talks, which will lead to Israel ending the occupation. So according to God’s “chosen” people you should NOT criticize Israel’s crimes and the fact that they are not, like any democracy, doing the democratic thing when it comes to those they occupy and steal from. There is no other explanation for the bizarre behavior of what is  a rogue nation that has gone out of control.
> 
> 
> This is the beginning of Israel being held accountable for disastrous policies and crimes against humanity. Enough of the whining, lies, violence, manipulations, theft of Water and Land, and expecting unconditional support (and Money) from the rest of the world.


Not the US, Obama and Kerry, who have been condemned by most of their fellow Democrats.
Please do learn about "context".


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Judicial decisions of higher courts are always opinions, as in "Opinions of the Supreme Court of the United States".  I think we can all see who is a bit out of her depth. 

Here look up some USSC Opinions. LOL

Opinions - Supreme Court of the United States


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yes, yes. As noted your cut and paste opinion has no force of law or enforcement. LOL.

Look up the definition of "opinion". We can all see your befuddlement.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


None of this provides a rational basis for claiming Israel's communities in Judea and SamarIa are illegal.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You force relocate all Palestinians into Syria and fortify your borders.

Problem solved.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Let me educate you.  A judicial body renders an opinion, the enforcement of an opinion is not carried out by the judicial body, in the U.S. it is the executive branch who determines if there is to be enforcement of results of the opinion. With respect to an ICJ opinion it would be the equivalent body of the sovereign state(s) concerned or the UNSC if the state(s) do not proceed to enforcement.  

You are out of your depth and frankly, you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> If anything, Israel has been nothing short of magnanimous with the contingent of pesky criminal Arab vagabonds called "Palestinians".
> 
> The Islamic monkeys should have been gassed with Zylon B as the corrective course of action.



So, that would your "final solution".  I see that the Jewish Zionists learned well.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, Israel has been nothing short of magnanimous with the contingent of pesky criminal Arab vagabonds called "Palestinians".
> ...



Not a Jew. Just a "Zionist". LOL.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

TrueTT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > TrueTT said:
> ...



Why would you want to exterminate Christians, then?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Such nonsense.  You have to learn that the fact you have strong feelings about something doesn't mean there are facts to back it up.  There clearly is no rational basis in history, logic or law for calling Israel's communities in Judea and Samaria illegal.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




What, the law is nonsense. LOL


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


There us no relevant law except those that exist solely in your imagination.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



You are too easy.  Keep making a fool of yourself.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


In other words, you've got nothing.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Just the law. I have put you Hasbara jerk offs to the sword before. Nothing new.

Practice Relating to Rule 130. Transfer of Own Civilian Population into Occupied Territory
Note: _For practice relating to ethnic cleansing, see Rule 129, Section C_.
Quick navigation
I. Treaties
Geneva Convention IV
Article 49, sixth paragraph, of the 1949 Geneva Convention IV provides: “The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Additional Protocol I
Article 85(4)(a) of the 1977 Additional Protocol I provides that “the transfer by the Occupying Power of parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies” is a grave breach of the Protocol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ICC Statute
*Under Article 8(2)(b)(viii) of the 1998 ICC Statute, “[t]he transfer, directly or indirectly, by the Occupying Power of parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts.

ICRC service*


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Just the law. I have put you Hasbara jerk offs to the sword before. Nothing new.
> 
> Practice Relating to Rule 130. Transfer of Own Civilian Population into Occupied Territory
> Note: _For practice relating to ethnic cleansing, see Rule 129, Section C_.
> ...


And let's not forget that the Zionists attacked Jordan!  and Egypt!  and Syria!  and the US!  and the UK!
Any other revisionist bull shit under your armpits.?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

Well they wanted to, but couldn't make it happen. In 1926 they thought they could invade the whole Middle East. Here it is, direct from the Jewish Telegraphic Agency archives. 

July 25, 1926


London (Jul. 23)

(Jewish Telegraphic Agency)


*Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committee*

"“Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that *eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania*. It is true that the Palestine government has not taken a clear stand in regard to its economic policy, but well founded demands have every prospect of being agreed to. A great deal has been achieved during the last months,” Dr. Weizmann said.""

Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Just the law. I have put you Hasbara jerk offs to the sword before. Nothing new.
> 
> Practice Relating to Rule 130. Transfer of Own Civilian Population into Occupied Territory
> Note: _For practice relating to ethnic cleansing, see Rule 129, Section C_.
> ...


There was no transfer of population by the government.  Some Israelis chose to move to area C, and there is no prohibition against that in any law.  

The Rome Statute is worded differently from the Geneva Conventions, no doubt to make it apply to Israel since the Conventions do not, but neither the US nor Israel nor a third of the world's nations recognize the jurisdiction of the ICC and both countries have stated they will use whatever force is necessary to protect their citizens against any actions by the ICC, but again, there was no transfer of population by the government, and since the Rome Statute does not prohibit the movement of individuals to area C, it would be hard to argue that even the Rome Statute would apply.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 26, 2016)

The JEWISH response to the UN Resolution is all that's important...
A severe plunge in tourist dollars in those nations.
I gotta laugh at this one when Jew haters they come crawling on their knees.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 26, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Just the law. I have put you Hasbara jerk offs to the sword before. Nothing new.
> ...



You lose again.  That's why it states "directly or indirectly" The Government need not be involved. 

"*“[t]he transfer, directly or indirectly, by the Occupying Power"
*
Go home, you will always lose with me. LOL


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


lol  Since there is no prohibition against an individual Israeli moving to area C and since you say the government was not involved, then who committed a war crime?  You would do well to stop thinking about who is winning or losing and put some effort into understanding the issues.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 26, 2016)

montelatici said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Where do I want to exterminate Christians, dipshit?


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's allied with ISIS, how is that working out


So is Israel.


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> That is exactly who was behind this resolution the neo Nazi's,


Right. Malaysia, New Zealand, Senegal, Venezuela. Neo Nazis the lot of them, as well as the rest of the UNSC.

Would you like a hand with that last tricky nail as you hammer yourself to your cross?


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> The land of Judea is called after the Jews.


Hoho, then the land of the Palestinians must be called after them.


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> But there is no relevant law and the UN lacks jurisdiction in this matter, so the resolution can only be seen as anti Israeli propaganda.


Only by those determined to avoid honouring their commitments.

_The international community considers the establishment of Israeli settlements in the Israeli-occupied territories illegal under international law.[1][2][3][4][5] Israel maintains that they are consistent with international law[6] because it does not agree that the Fourth Geneva Convention applies to the territories occupied in the 1967 Six-Day War.[7] The United Nations Security Council, the United Nations General Assembly, the International Committee of the Red Cross, the International Court of Justice and the High Contracting Parties to the Convention have all affirmed that the Fourth Geneva Convention does apply.[8][9]
International law and Israeli settlements - Wikipedia_​


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> The islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan is not occupied.


It is blockaded.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...









 Which has just made a mockery of international law and shown that the UN and its minions are just neo nazi Jew haters. The actual international law states that the occupying power must have full control over the occupied lands at all times, I would like to see the ICC/ICJ argue this point in open court.   This means that the USA is occupying Canada and Mexico because it can send troops in at very short notice.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...









 Yes YOU


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...









 And the ICC being of the UN sends its finding to the UNSC that then either rubber stamps them or dismisses them as unworkable. Where is the UNSC declaration on this matter ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > But there is no relevant law and the UN lacks jurisdiction in this matter, so the resolution can only be seen as anti Israeli propaganda.
> ...








 And wiki is not a relevant valid source for proving anything, for all you know monte could have edited this entry to meet with his POV


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan is not occupied.
> ...







 Which is different as it is perfectly legal and complies with international law


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, Israel has been nothing short of magnanimous with the contingent of pesky criminal Arab vagabonds called "Palestinians".
> ...







 Unlike yours which is to gas all the worlds Jews so that you can spread your anti semitism far and wide


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Ne we will leave that to the unchristian Catholics that have it as a papal bull


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 YES when it does not even exist


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Then show the actual laws in full, and not the manipulated ones you favour


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Just the law. I have put you Hasbara jerk offs to the sword before. Nothing new.
> 
> Practice Relating to Rule 130. Transfer of Own Civilian Population into Occupied Territory
> Note: _For practice relating to ethnic cleansing, see Rule 129, Section C_.
> ...








 So if the occupying power does not transfer or deport parts of its own civilian population, but they migrate of their own free will back to lands they originally owned prior to 1949 what price your non existent law ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Well they wanted to, but couldn't make it happen. In 1926 they thought they could invade the whole Middle East. Here it is, direct from the Jewish Telegraphic Agency archives.
> 
> July 25, 1926
> 
> ...








 Does not say what you claim as you have been shown hundreds of times. Now you are just spamming and trolling the board


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Actually it does say the government has to be involved. Once again you manipulate the words of international law to meet with your LIES.   The actual wording is 

*The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies.*


*Your version does not exist in the official Geneva conventions does it ?*


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's allied with ISIS, how is that working out
> ...








Evidence and not the usual islamonazi propaganda outlets


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly who was behind this resolution the neo Nazi's,
> ...







 Wont be doing any hammering as the evidence bears me out. Look at the nations involved and see who is running them, then ask why the neo marxists/neo nazi's have been allowed to get so much power


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The land of Judea is called after the Jews.
> ...







 No it was named after the philistines by the Roman invaders 2000 years ago. The people being the Jews were called palestinians as an insult, the arab muslims stole the name for themselves when arafat was told he needed a name to give his group some credibility.


 Dont you know nothing other than pallywood propaganda


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza'istan is not occupied.
> ...


Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## Humanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Another UN Resolution against Israel....

Why? What's the point?

Israel never pays any attention to the UN....

Israel is above the law, a law unto itself, beyond criticism and will carry on the way Israel chooses...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Another UN Resolution against Israel....
> 
> Why? What's the point?
> 
> ...



This time it's different because the U.S. did not veto the resolution.  But with Trump coming to power, the status quo will continue.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

But, the resolution will stand and the illegality of the settlements is set in stone, the resolution being a UNSC resolution.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> But, the resolution will stand and the illegality of the settlements is set in stone, the resolution being a UNSC resolution.


Actually, it will be just another opinion issued by an agency that has less and less relevance.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not a bad idea.  Israel does need to kick out the Palestinians.  Or stop moving into their neighborhoods.  
And stop pretending.  If your plan all along was to take their land stop pretending and lying.  Just do it.  Seems to me the GOP will go along.  They love fucking with the middle east.  

The Security Council resolution that passed Friday condemned Israeli settlements in the West Bank and East Jerusalem as a “flagrant violation under international law” and an obstacle to peace. The Council approved it 14 to 0, with the United States abstaining instead of using its unilateral veto, as it has in the past.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > But, the resolution will stand and the illegality of the settlements is set in stone, the resolution being a UNSC resolution.
> ...



Until you need it or until you agree with its findings, right?  But when you don't like what they decide you discredit it?  

Didn't the UN do a lot for the Jews and Israel after WW2?  Now that it's telling you that Israel is not acting right you don't like it?  Well we had to send in the troops to stop hitler from killing the jews maybe we will have to send in the troops to help save the Palestinians from the Jews.


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 27, 2016)

Hopefully Israel continues to display a callous disregard for the UN resolution (like they always do, lol), and continues to systematically extirpate those cursed Muslim Arab maggots from the West Bank. I'm thinking of investing in Israeli gov't bonds just to see through to this delightful result.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Another UN Resolution against Israel....
> 
> Why? What's the point?
> 
> ...



The reason Obama is pouting at Netanyahu.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > But there is no relevant law and the UN lacks jurisdiction in this matter, so the resolution can only be seen as anti Israeli propaganda.
> ...


The international community can rant and rave and grunt and moan all it wants, but it cannot provide any rational basis in history, logic or law for calling Israel's communities in Judea and Samaria illegal.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Another UN Resolution against Israel....
> 
> Why? What's the point?
> 
> ...









 For which you have no evidence other than islamonazi funded resolutions that are meaningless


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> But, the resolution will stand and the illegality of the settlements is set in stone, the resolution being a UNSC resolution.







Wrong as it is still just a recommendation, and will be overturned within a few months


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







 Since when was it their land, can you show the treaty that named it as the state of palestine prior to 1988


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 YEAH they allowed the islamonazi to steal the land granted to them in 1923, then allowed an all out war by the arab league against the very charter they had signed and agreed to abide by. When did any nation send troops in to stop Hitler from mass murdering the Jews, as they did not know until 1945 what was going on. Your "palestinians" ARE THE INVADERS THAT NEED TO BE DEALT WITH TO SAVE THE JEWS FROM ATTACKS.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Quote the law they are violating.

Plain and simple, until such time as the UN is reformed to be a UN of Free nations, it is pathetically worthless.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The wording in U.N. resolutions is meant to be taken precisely. I mention this because you wrote that the condemnation of settlements "in the West Bank _and_ East Jerusalem" but since East Jerusalem is in the West Bank, it is best to stick to the text of the Resolution 2334 which states: "Condemning all measures aimed at altering the demographic composition, character and status of the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967, _including_ East Jerusalem, including, inter alia, the construction and expansion of settlements, transfer of Israeli settlers, confiscation of land, demolition of homes and displacement of Palestinian civilians, in violation of international humanitarian law and relevant resolutions ..." (italics mine)

The resolution is indeed a rebuke of Israeli policy.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Well, at least they didn't accuse the Jews of poisoning wells or draining the blood of Christian/Muslim children to make Passover matzo.  

What this resolution makes clear is that the UN has too much money to waste on resolutions that are nothing more than anti Israel propaganda.  After Jan. 20, an accounting will be made of how much it really needs to do useful work.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Just be honest.  Don't bullshit us because Jews are terrible at lying.  So obvious you guys are total dicks and being dicks so just admit you want them out.  And then get them out.  But I don't think you want them out.  You want them to kick around.  You use them.  Probably in more than one way.  Cheap labor but also to push until one attacks then you can say "see, look at us we are the victims, waaaah, antisemitism!"    

I'm noticing we are going back to the time when Israel was in the news every week.  Back when we had problems with Iran or Palestine every other week.  And Joe Lieberman was sucking Bush's dick and warning us about Iran.  

So starting next year Israel is our friend again and Russia is our buddy but China and Iran are in the crosshairs.  I can see now the same people who pulled Bush's strings are back.  Obama didn't play along and Netanyahoo didn't like it.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The Israelis did not poison wells but they did steal them for use by settlers thereby depriving Palestinians of adequate fresh water.
Israel admits cutting West Bank water supply, but blames Palestinian Authority


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



When any criticism pointed at you is "nothing more than anti Israel propaganda" then fuck you guys.  You're on your own.  

Its not just nothing more than anti Israel propaganda.  We think you guys are assholes.  It's why a lot of people don't like jews.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



We all knew Jews are unreasonable and this is just illustrating it.

And I'm not happy how we're going back to another Republican president and all of the sudden we are talking about war with Iran and Israel again.  It was a nice 8 years during Obama when we didn't to worry about Israel.  

Republicans always want to bring up Soros but they never mention this hymie bastard who will tell the USA what to do when it comes to Israel & the ME.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



That picture is of Sheldon Adelson.


----------



## bendog (Dec 27, 2016)

Youse defenders of Israeli settlements shoulda been lawyers.  LOL

Not that the Pales have shown appetite for a peaceful two state solution.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Jews will continue to build in Jerusalem. Because it is forever Jewish. It's ours and if the UN doesn't like it they can just F### OFF!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Then you can fuck off.  We won't stop you if you genocide all the Palestinians or you can just keep treating them like second class citizens and have them terrorize your citizens the way things are now.

No one gives a fuck. The last 8 years were great.  Obama told you guys to fuck off and you kept quiet.  Now that the Republicans are back to entertain your bullshit we expect to hear a lot of crap about the poor Jews well fucking handle your business bitches!  We don't hate you.  We aren't anti semetic.  We just don't give a fuck about you.  Just like the people in Aleppo.  We don't give a fuck about them.  Or the Syrian refugees.  Or the Mexicans or refugees coming from south America.  Go pound sand!


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It is that uncompromising (and irrational) position that will result in the Jewish colonial project to end in tears.  It is truly unbelievable that these people won't accept that the land was inhabited by Muslims and Christians before the hordes of people that happened to practice Judaism, from other continents, invaded the land and expropriated, evicted and now rule over the native people they were unable to evict. If you people don't compromise and accept the reality that you took the land from the existing inhabitants, the future is not bright.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What same religion?  We are majority Christian in the U.S., by a long shot.



They call it "Judeo-Christianity" in the USA, because they are bribed and subverted by Zionists.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.




Just exactly what law is that??


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> It's great to have allies... but this bullshit of having an ally because of religion, and to think you should let them do whatever the fuck they want because you are the same religion?  Stupid.  The U.S. gives them A LOT of money... and the fact that the U.S. let the U.N. make a decision without vetoing the whole thing?  I think it was a good decision.




... and I, in turn, don't think you have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Judeo-Christianity is an oxymoron. Jesus Christ, the centerpiece of our religion, is a non-entity to the Jews at best, a traitor at worst.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Where is the birth place of Christianity?



In Palestine.

Jesus Christ was the first Palestinian Christian, and Palestinians with a Christin background stem from the first Christian community, created by the first Christians.

Later many Palestinian Christians converted to Islam, in Islam Jesus Christ and his mother are saints.

But there is a huge gulf between Christians and Jews, the term "Judeo-Christinity" is a fake term, created by Zionist nutters.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Judeo-Christianity is an oxymoron.



Agree, but morons, who call themselves Christian Zionists, ignore the contradiction. 

Morons do not care about oxymorons.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have been asked to 'follow the law' before ... it didn't work out so well.
> ...



What law?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



To which most right-thinking people disagree. Quit being a tool of the left.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You continue to make the silly claim that there was an invasion by Jews of some mythical "country of Pal'istan" you have invented.

I was hoping you could provide some historical (or in your case, hysterical), data for the invasion and where your "country of Pal'istan" may have existed.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



History does not support the Palestine position - no matter how they try to twist it.

Further, the leadership of Palestine has continually refused creation of a Palestinian state, so there's really nothing to talk about.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



This would be like us moving into Detroit and saying we are going to take over because they aren't doing shit with it.  We would never do that.  EVER!  Oh wait.  

Hostile Takeover? Snyder Declares Financial Emergency in Detroit


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well no one supports Israel's position except for 

A. Republicans
B. American Jews
C. Israeli Jews


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



... which, in your opinion, automatically makes it wrong? Maybe, just maybe, people should actually look at the facts, understand the history of the area, and discover that Israel has several times offered a two-state solution, only to be rejected by quasi-Palestinian authority. How convenient it is to ignore history and the truth .....


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


That is, unfortunately for you, a meaningless attempt at comparison.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I wouldn't give them a choice.  I'd move them out.  Or you could be really insane and just build settlements around them and have the enemy living among you every day hating you.  I think the jews like having the arabs to kick around.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


... and i think you don't know what the hell you're talking about.

The land belongs to Israel by rights of war. They were attacked, and drove the enemy out. All the rest is just BS. Israel has offered the land to Palestine in return for peace many times - each time, Palestine has refused. In fact, Israel has pulled people out of the "occupied territory" three times that I can remember, and still Palestine refuses to accept a two-state solution. 

The problem isn't Israel - the problem is Palestinian leaders who are using our liberals, and their Arab counterparts, to try to force Israel into the sea. They, the Palestinian leaders, want it all --- and will accept nothing short of the elimination of Israel. 

Y'all need to figure out whose team you're playing on ...


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



So the people at the UN didn't look at the facts?  The White House didn't look at the facts?  

Some 570,000 Israelis live in East Jerusalem and the West Bank, in settlements that most countries consider to be illegal and the United States terms illegitimate. Israel disputes that, citing historical, political and Biblical links to the areas, as well as security concerns.

Most countries think what you are doing is illegal.  Maybe if most countries saw things exactly like the Jews see things we'd all agree.  But then we would all be jews.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Most of the world and the White House says you are fos.  Maybe only you jews know what you are talking about.  I've met Jews and that does seem to be their attitude.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, they looked at the facts - they just chose to ignore them. It is the politically expedient thing to do. And, why do you suppose that would be? Think it might have anything to do with spreading democracy in the Middle East? Think it might have anything to do with upsetting the oil producers? Think it might have anything to do with the duplicity of the US? Can any country afford to have the Arab countries rise up in protest to supporting Israel?

By what stretch of imagination do you honestly believe that the land doesn't belong to Israel? No because somebody else said it doesn't - but what is the proof that makes you comfortable with your version of the truth?

As you say, Israel cites historical, political, and Biblical proofs ---- are they wrong? Where? What's wrong with their proofs?


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> So the people at the UN didn't look at the facts?  The White House didn't look at the facts?
> 
> Some 570,000 Israelis live in East Jerusalem and the West Bank....



1.4 million Arabs live in Israel.  Why are they not considered an obstacle to peace?  Why is the mere presence of Jews an "obstacle to peace"?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I would hate to live where Jews are the majority.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

The Israelis have never "offered" a sovereign state to the Palestinians.  The Israelis have offered continued indefinite Israeli occupation.  

The Jews came from other places (continents) and conquered land by war and expelled the native Muslim and Christians, counter to the Charter of the United Nations.

Now, let's see some compromise for peace.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




LOL - given that I've been a practicing (and sometimes not practicing) Catholic my whole life, your scurrilous attack will go down as incredibly misguided.

I challenge you to show me a SINGLE - just one, anywhere - verifiable "proof" cited by ANYBODY that says Israel doesn't have rights of ownership to that land.

I'll wait right here for you ....


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > So the people at the UN didn't look at the facts?  The White House didn't look at the facts?
> ...


Please blow each other up quickly and don't ask America if we care or want to help.  We don't and we don't.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > So the people at the UN didn't look at the facts?  The White House didn't look at the facts?
> ...



It's the presence of militarized citadels that prevent sovereignty and a contiguous state that is the problem.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Nonsense.  Since 1995 decisions on water resources have been made by the Joint Water Committee which has equal representation of Israel and the PA.  However, the PA refuses to recognize the Joint Water Committee as legitimate now, and so no new decisions can be made to adjust the water supply for the Palestinians.  The absurdity of the PA's position was recently demonstrated when the new Palestinian cite of Rawabi needed a water supply to be built, but the PA refused to meet with Israeli representative, so it lay idle until the Israeli Defense Minister declared an emergency and ordered the pipes be laid for Rawabi.  So the PA complains about water but prefers conflict with Israel over water for its people.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



A contiguous Arab Palestinian state is still easily possible.  "Militarized citadels" can very easily be removed.  Neither of these things are true obstacles to peace.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


No, you don't like Jews because you are a simple minded racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



*Since Israel was created by the United Nations, it must live by the United Nations.*

The hardline pro-Palestine argument states that since Palestine never approved the creation of Israel, they will not recognize Israel. The pro-Israel side states the opposite — the United Nations created us by democratic vote so we are here to stay. Israel is right. The reality is we cannot undo history. Israel has the right to exist and is here to stay — no amount of arguing or fighting will undo that.

That fact established, we cannot stop the UN conversation here.

A nation born by the UN must live by the UN. Since Israel’s creation, the United Nations has passed at least 42 Resolutions against Israel for violating international law — 17 of which were passed before Hamas existed. These include resolutions condemning Israel for illegal practices against civilians in Lebanon, condemning Israel’s contravention of the Fourth Geneva Convention, calling on Israel to withdraw from all Palestinian territories, calling on Israel to recognize the Palestinian right of return, and calling on Israel to respect Muslim holy places. Post-Hamas, the UN has passed Resolutions against Israel to abide by and accept the Fourth Geneva convention, condemning Israel’s invasion of Lebanon, condemning Israel’s killing of UN employees of the World Food Program, and condemning Israel settlements established since 1967 as illegal — all of which have nothing to do with Hamas. This further establishes point two above that Hamas is not the root cause of this conflict.

Unfortunately and remarkably, Israel has asked and the United States has agreed to veto all 42 of these UN Resolutions. Israel cannot have it both ways. It cannot on one hand claim legitimacy by citing the United Nations decision to create Israel, and then ignore UN enforcement to hold Israel accountable to international law. If UN decisions are invalid now, then they were invalid at Israel’s creation.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Actually, it's the presence of Islamic terrorists whose fascist ideology knows no passage of time or geographic boundaries and who are equipped and maintained with a dedicated UN funded welfare fraud that is the problem.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



UN Security Council Resolution 298

"_The Security Council,_

_Recalling_ its resolutions 252 (1968) of 21 May 1968 and 267 (1969) of 3 July 1969 and the earlier General Assembly resolutions 2253 (ES-V) and 2254 (ES-V) of 4 and 14 July 1967 concerning measures and actions by Israel designed to change the status of the Israeli-occupied section of Jerusalem,

_Having considered_ the letter of the Permanent Representative of Jordan on the situation in Jerusalem 1/ and the reports of the Secretary-General,2/ and having heard the statements of the parties concerned on the question,

*Reaffirming the principle that acquisition of territory by military conquest is inadmissible,*

_Noting with concern_ the non-compliance by Israel with the above-mentioned resolutions,......."


United Nations Official Document


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Or you are all just annoying

Peace cannot exist without justice. A future peace cannot exist without recognizing factual history. The irony is only two types of people will ignore the above guidance — “heartless Zionists” and “Hamas terrorists.”

Hopefully the majority of us can build a strong enough middle ground to neutralize both extremes and finally get what we all want — peace.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


We get it: you hate Jews but you have no idea why.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



You are too one sided to see anything the other side is saying.  We can't have you or Hamas deciding what is the best thing to do because neither of you are reasonable.  That's why we have things like the UN.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



I think we all know why people don't like jews.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Then go protest the steets that you don't want to fund forein states. And keep your claws off of Jerusalem.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Israelis have never "offered" a sovereign state to the Palestinians.  The Israelis have offered continued indefinite Israeli occupation.
> 
> The Jews came from other places (continents) and conquered land by war and expelled the native Muslim and Christians, counter to the Charter of the United Nations.
> 
> Now, let's see some compromise for peace.



That is categorically false ... CAMERA: Palestinians Rejected Statehood Three Times, Claim Frustration -- with Israel

Before World War 1, the area known as Israel today was a part of the Ottoman Empire. The Ottoman Empire became an ally to Germany in WW1.  THEY WERE THE BAD GUYS.  They lost the war.  And if that wasn't enough, during WW1, Great Britain captured the territory and was given control over it when the war ended.  After a few years Britain became sick of dealing with the trouble in the region and in 1947 the UN attempted to resolve the strife between the Jewish people and the Palestinians with The Partitioning Plan, which would divide the state up into roughly equal pieces for both nations.  This was the UN's decision, not the Jews'.   The Jewish people accepted the plan.  The Arabic people rejected it.

In 1948 David Ben-Gurion announced the creation of the Israeli state.  The following day 4 Arabic countries attacked Israel.  Israel won that war.  Israel won the next war too.  And they won the following war.  They continue to win the wars for the territory.

Prior to the 1967 war, the residents of what is now Palestine were evacuated by the Arab nations. They ceded the territory to the Israelis. In fact, it was occupation of this land that was crucial to Israel's victory.

When you win a war for territory, it's pretty normal for you to keep the territory.

So it's not Palestinian territory.  It's Israeli territory.  They are occupying the land because they were given the land by the UN, they claimed the land, the UN recognized them as a state, they defended the land on multiple occasions and they continue to defend it.

Further, in 2000, Israel offered to withdraw from 100% of the West Bank, and 92% of the "occupied territory". Palestine refused because they wanted Israel eliminated. 

In 2004, Israel withdrew from the Gaza strip. Palestinian authorities immediately moved in and began rocket and shelling attacks on Israel - obviously from a much close range, and thus deeper into Israel.

You want a peace agreement? Israel has many times proposed to pull back to the pre-1967 borders, in exchange for a commitment from Palestine to peacefully co-exist. Palestine has refused. Your argument rests with the Palestinian authorities, not with Israel. Israel is NOT the impediment to peace - the intransigence of the Palestinian authority is.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Sure. The UN. Let me know the next time the UN rotates Islamic dystopias onto their Human Rights commission.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah. We do. For many reasons. 

Good poeople are often hated.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What kind of nonsense is that???

It is the presence of militarized citadels that ensure sovereignty and a contiguous state. See our southern border for further proof.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The distinguishing feature of your post is that they contain no facts, just racist rants.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




The slogan you're looking for is "I'm anti-Semitic and proud of it !!"


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No, people who claim not to like Jews or other ethnic groups are not thinkers and have no idea why they hold these prejudices.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We would hate it if you lived here, too.

Next.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


And I don't hate anyone.  I don't like you, trust you, I don't think you care about anyone but yourselves and I think you guys are hypocrites.  Most jews have a huge chip on their shoulders.  Blacks do it too.  They say, "it's because I'm black".  Well Jews have the same attitude.  

And I have yet to meet one jew who was capable of having any empathy for the other side.  So you are impossible to talk to unless you agree of course then you are cool but the minute you disagree you are labeled anti semetic.  Well guess what?  I'm anti semetic.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



But it would improve the smell.  No way these guys don't smell


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




When, exactly, did this purported "invasion" happen?

Let's get all the facts out ...


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Pretty fucking childish ....


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



 Justice is subjective. It's not absolute. Justice for the Arab wouldn't be justice for the Jew. So who will decide what is "Justice", exactly?


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Well guess what?  I'm anti semetic.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are one sided as well. You seems to think Palestinians have no hands in this and it is all the evil Israelis' doing.

At least, that is the impression you convey in your posts.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are anti semitic because it is your nature to be.  Clearly, you are not capable of rational thought on this subject.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



A UN resolution? THAT is the "law" you cite???

Surely, you're not serious .....


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I have ideas why.  And I don't hate jews the same way I don't hate blacks.  But do I like the black community as a group?  No I do not.  But I don't hate blacks or think I'm better than them.  Just as a group or as a whole I think they suck major balls.  

Jews in America are alright other than being a little annoying.  If you disagree with their politics, which usually I do, they are sooo stubborn and they/you don't even see that your loyalty is not with the USA it's with Israel.  If not why do you think you always see things the Israel's way and I don't?  For years I took the Jews side but the more I learned the more I realize you guys are horrible people.  You almost deserve the level of respect you get from the Arabs.  You get what you give.  

Do you love the black community?  If not, does that make you a racist?  Do you agree with the arab community?  Does that make you anti arab?  Are you evil?  Are you ignorant for not agreeing 100% with blacks and arabs?  Then why am I anti semetic for not agreeing with Jews or thinking you guys are the bad actors in this?  

The UN says you are wrong.  How else am I supposed to judge you?  You don't like their decision but that's what I would expect from a jew.  

So if you can realize that you are not racist just because you don't always agree with the black community, you can then see how people who don't agree with Israel aren't automatically anti semetic.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



How old are you, really?...

Because this is just embarrassing.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



I love that term being tossed about.  Anti Semitic.  Sure, just because I think you are wrong in this case that makes me anti semitic?  You jews are as bad as black americans.  Every criminal black cries when they get shot that they were shot because the cop was a racist.  It couldn't possibly have anything to do with how you treat the arabs in Palestine.

I have no skin in the game.  If I had to pick jew or arab I would pick the jews every day of the week.  You are much better people than the arabs.  But that doesn't mean I think you are right here.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





... and you know the funny thing?

He doesn't even realize how he sounds ....


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You seem to deslike poeple in general. So I guess it's ok...

Are you a narccicist? Because that will just wrap the package even more perfect.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No this is

26 Billion Bucks: The Jewish Charity Industry Uncovered

I was listening to a jew on tv talk about how we need to feed starving jews in Isreal.  What fucking fool is sending Israel money?  Why can't they feed their own people?  You people disgust me.  

Are You a Watchman over Israel?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What is clear is that you are so profoundly racist you are incapable of seeing every post you put up says nothing but that you are a racist.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Are you for real? Every state in the world has starvation and poverty.

If that Tzaddik wished not see Jews starve, that is blesed.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The point that you continue to make clear is that you don't think.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What same religion?  We are majority Christian in the U.S., by a long shot.
> ...



Oh, the cold-hearted Nazi is back!  Hello Art.  My grandparents were murdered by your German kinsmen.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2016)

So wait, do I have this right?

Arabs are better than blacks.  And Jews are better than Arabs.  But Jews still suck balls.  Hmmmm.  I wonder how he feels about women?


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The Israelis have no business parceling-out Palestinian water to illegal settlements with the dregs for the indigenous Palestinian people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the birth place of Christianity?
> ...



If Jesus is so revered by Islam, why have Muslims committed a genocide of Christians in the Middle East, in our own day and age?  In fact, every 30 minutes a Christian is killed by Muslims in the ME.  Yes, the Muslims who have Jesus as a saint.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh wait.  I'm wrong.  Its the blacks who suck balls.  Jews are horrible people.  My mistake.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Our gal Monty is a Revisionist.
Just ask her about the Roman conquest of Jerusalem; she says it never happened.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> My grandparents were murdered by your German kinsmen.



My grandparents were murdered by Jewish Bolsheviks, they did not live in Germany during WWII.

BTW, do you believe in collective punishment/responsibility?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



monte is a guy.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Monty is sharing a username with someone as Monty changes genders every now and then.
Monty posted about a year ago she's a female.
Monty posted about 2 years ago he's a male.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


In fact, they do have the right to determine infrastructure decisions as a matter of international law and according to the Oslo agreements, but they don't.  Israel and the Palestinian Authority have equal representation on the Joint Water Committee which is empowered to make all water decisions, but since the Palestinian Authority so often refuses to meet, few decisions can be taken.  

Israelis in Judea and Samaria don't suffer water shortages like the Palestinians do because most of their agricultural water comes from reprocessed sewerage.  The Civil Administration has invited the Palestinians to send their sewerage to these plants and draw out reprocessed water for agricultural use, but the Palestinians refuse, probably for political reasons, and since the PA refuses to meet with Israelis on the Joint Water Committee, probably for political reasons, new decisions that would allow new infrastructure to alleviate water problems cannot be taken.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


International law as formulated by the United Nations, the International Court of Justice, and the International Criminal Court decides what justice is and with regularity Israelis are found to be violators.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If Jesus is so revered by Islam, why have Muslims committed a genocide of Christians in the Middle East, in our own day and age?  In fact, every 30 minutes a Christian is killed by Muslims in the ME.  Yes, the Muslims who have Jesus as a saint.



Christians and Muslims lived in peace in the ME, till the "Jewish state" was created. And Mossad or other Secret Services of Zionists were caught red handed many times, planning or perpetrating "false flag" operations that would instigate hate between different religious groups. Here is only one example from many:



> As part of the false flag operation,[1] a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American, and British-owned civilian targets, cinemas, libraries and American educational centers. The bombs were timed to detonate several hours after closing time. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood...
> [...]
> On March 30, 2005 Israel publicly honored the surviving spies, and President Moshe Katsav presented each with a certificate of appreciation for their efforts on behalf of the state, ending decades of official denial by Israel.[3]
> 
> Lavon Affair - Wikipedia



Spies, that planted bombs in American property and tried to kill Americans (to blame the "false-flag_attack" on Muslims) were honoured in Israel in 2005 by Israeli President.

And what was the response of the USA?
Well, more support for Israel!


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Correct.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



The water in Israel isn't that great.  I have gotten diarrhea there a few times.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Israelis are often called violators, but there is no rational basis in history, logic or law for that charge, so what is wrong with institutions that level these charges with no facts to support them?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I present facts from source documents.  You make things up based on Zionist propaganda.  And yes, of course Pompey conquered Jerusalem.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > If Jesus is so revered by Islam, why have Muslims committed a genocide of Christians in the Middle East, in our own day and age?  In fact, every 30 minutes a Christian is killed by Muslims in the ME.  Yes, the Muslims who have Jesus as a saint.
> ...


In fact, Israel, including Judea and Samaria, is pretty much the most peaceful place in the ME, and it is mind boggling that you blame the slaughter of Arabs by Arabs on Israel.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> In fact, Israel, including Judea and Samaria, is pretty much the most peaceful place in the ME, and it is mind boggling that you blame the slaughter of Arabs by Arabs on Israel.



What are you talking about?
Was Lavon an Arab?


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The reason the Israelis have no business controlling water in the Occupied Territory of Palestine is because they ought to be back in their own country.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


You are admitting the Romans conquered Jerusalem and exiled millions of Jews into their Empire?


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


The Israelis are habitual violators of international law which is why they are considered a bunch of shameless scofflaws.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


The Occupied Territory of Palestine is not part of Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


How young are you and where are you doing your research?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, Israel, including Judea and Samaria, is pretty much the most peaceful place in the ME, and it is mind boggling that you blame the slaughter of Arabs by Arabs on Israel.
> ...


That was one incident three generations ago and the Arabs have been slaughtering each other about the succession to Muhammad for over a thousand years and have periodically been slaughtering Jews for over a thousand years.  

While there have been periods of relative peace between Christians and Muslims in some parts of the ME, Christians as well as Jews have nearly always been subject discrimination under the law in Muslim controlled countries and from the Crusades through the Muslim conquest of the eastern Roman Empire right down to today, Christian Europe has more often been in armed conflict with Muslims than not.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> You are admitting the Romans conquered Jerusalem and exiled millions of Jews into their Empire?



The province Palestine could never feed more than 300 000 inhabitants, the legends about millions of expelled Jews from Palestine do not have any scientific foundation.

Romans expelled maybe 20 000 Zealots (Terrorists, Trouble makers), but more than 90% of the inhabitants of Palestine remained where they lived from the time immemorial.

What happened to those Palestinians that never left their homeland?
Well, most of them became Christians. Christianity was in the very beginning a Hebrew Sect. Many Palestinian Christians later converted to Islam, that is why Jesus Christ and his mother are saints in Islam. Jesus was (according to Islam) a Muslim.

Today Jews are mainly descendants of non-Hebrew converts, like Berbers, Khazars or Slavs. The expelled Jewish Zealots married local women in Khazaria and other regions, proselytised pagans and founded the Jewish diaspora in the Middle Ages.

And most Palestinians are descendants of the Hebrews that accepted Christianity and later converted to Islam. 
Some of them are still Christians.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


Judea and Samaria are effectively part of Israel, but at this time Israel has only taken the formal step of annexing Jerusalem.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


In other words, your ignorance of the situation is perfect yet you hold strong opinions; that is a definition of bigotry.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


But of course, there is no rational basis in history, logic or law for making that claim.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You are admitting the Romans conquered Jerusalem and exiled millions of Jews into their Empire?
> ...


And you are a revisionist.
By the way, The Romans took the elite and tried to exterminate the riff raff.
Of course, history has always proven that there are very few Jews who are riff raff...and that's what really pisses off Jew haters like you.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> While there have been periods of relative peace between Christians and Muslims in some parts of the ME, Christians as well as Jews have nearly always been subject discrimination under the law in Muslim controlled countries and from the Crusades through the Muslim conquest of the eastern Roman Empire right down to today, Christian Europe has more often been in armed conflict with Muslims than not.



Jews and Muslims were allies in the medieval Spain (Andalusia).

According to Judaism, Islam is better for Jews, than Christianity.

A Jew can enter a Mosque and pray there, but a Jews cannot enter a Church, because a Church is (according to Judaism) unclean.

And in Europe Jews and Muslims are allies, too.

Jews and Muslims have similar cultures. A German court tried to prohibit the genitale mutilation of small children in Germany, but Jews supported the Muslims, they said that circumcision is part of Muslim and Jewish culture, and they immediately invoked Hitler to promote their agenda.

The same with the ritual slaughter of animals, Jews support Muslims and claim that this is their culture, though from the point of view of Europeans it is torture of animals.



> Rabbi Baruch Efrati, a yeshiva head and community rabbi in the West Bank settlement of Efrat, believes that the Islamization of Europe is actually a good thing.
> ...
> The theological reason, according to Rabbi Efrati, is that Christianity – which he sees as idolatry – has a tendency to "destroy normal life and abstain from it on the one hand, while losing modesty on the other hand," as it "ranges between radical monasticism to radical Western licentiousness."
> 
> ...



As we see, in Europe Jews and Muslims are natural allies.
Zionists want us to hate the Muslims that live in their Muslim countries, like Palestine, in this case Christians have to support Zionists.

But when these Muslims are displaced from their homes and flee to Europe, commit crimes there, we are supposed to love them, and Zionist Jews always support Muslims that live in Europe or other Western countries.

Is this not strange?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Romans conquered Jerusalem.  Millions of Jews were not exiled.  That's a myth, and hysterically funny. Josephus references 90,000 people being brought to Rome after the Great Jewish Revolt. During the war it's exceedingly likely that at least some people fled the conflict to more peaceful areas. There are references to some Sicarii (assassins) escaping to Egypt, for example. No one bothered to figure out how many, but some people were definitely displaced.

There wasn't an exile, since Jews were still allowed to live in Palestine. That's not really disputed by any historian. There were enough Jews in Palestine for yet another revolt in 135 AD.  LOL 

The Jews disappeared because many converted to Christianity over the years and more converted to Christianity when Christianity became the state religion in 380 AD.  Non-Christians (Jews included) were not permitted to enter Jerusalem, much less live in Jerusalem until the Arab conquest when the Jews were again allowed to enter.

The people subsequently over the years converted to Islam, but Christians were still the majority, ruled by Muslims in Palestine when the Crusaders arrived and conquered Jerusalem.  After Saladin defeated the Latin Kingdom of Jerusalem, slowly, the Christians began to convert to Islam and eventually became the 10-20% minority of 19th century Palestine.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Figures for the population of Jews in Palestine at the time of the destruction of the temple vary but to say that millions were dispersed throughout the Roman Empire sounds inflated. Perhaps there were no more than one million Jews in the province at that time. (Pastor, J. (1997). _Land and economy in ancient Palestine_. p. 6. London and New York: Routledge.)


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> And you are a revisionist.



I am an educated person who does not believe in crazy religious fairy tales.



Indeependent said:


> By the way, The Romans took the elite and tried to exterminate the riff raff.
> Of course, history has always proven that there are very few Jews who are riff raff...and that's what really pisses off Jew haters like you.



You seem to be a Goyim-Hater that ignores the scientific evidence and sticks to crazy religious dogmas about the "special Yahweh given rights" of Jews.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


My age is irrelevant and I read books.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You are admitting the Romans conquered Jerusalem and exiled millions of Jews into their Empire?
> ...



Let's forget about the ME for a moment.  Does the fact that Jesus was a saint in Islam prevent ISIS from setting off bombs in Christian France, Germany or Belgium?  Or ramming trucks into Christmas-shopping crowds?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > And you are a revisionist.
> ...


Me too.
But I'm also not a self-hating Jew.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So which Monty are you?
One of you would NEVER post this.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Name 3 books you have read...Title, Author, Publisher.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The world sees the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as Occupied Palestinian Territory.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You mean the Arab and African nations.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Figures for the population of Jews in Palestine at the time of the destruction of the temple vary but to say that millions were dispersed throughout the Roman Empire sounds inflated. Perhaps there were no more than one million Jews in the province at that time. (Pastor, J. (1997). _Land and economy in ancient Palestine_. p. 6. London and New York: Routledge.)



How could a semi-desert land feed more than 1 million people?



> According to Israeli archeologist Magen Broshi, west of the Jordan River the population did not exceed 1 million:[11]
> 
> "... the population of Palestine in antiquity did not exceed a million persons. It can also be shown, moreover, that this was more or less the size of the population in the peak period – the late Byzantine period, around AD 600"[12]
> 
> ...



Do not forget, that Jews were not the majority of the population in the Roman Province, called Palestine. There were a lot of pagans, probably more than Jews. So there were maybe 300 - 500 thousand Jews in this Roman Province (Palestine).

But some idiots still talk about millions of Jews that were presumably expelled by Romans.

How stupid!


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


International law states that territory cannot be acquired through war. The targeting of civilians for wholesale slaughter is a violation of international law. And so on in a list as long as your arm. Hence, Israel is a criminal state.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Figures for the population of Jews in Palestine at the time of the destruction of the temple vary but to say that millions were dispersed throughout the Roman Empire sounds inflated. Perhaps there were no more than one million Jews in the province at that time. (Pastor, J. (1997). _Land and economy in ancient Palestine_. p. 6. London and New York: Routledge.)
> ...



Another idiot who thinks people who lived 1,000 or 2,000 years were stupid.
Mankind has made it through thousands of years by having people way more innovative than you.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > While there have been periods of relative peace between Christians and Muslims in some parts of the ME, Christians as well as Jews have nearly always been subject discrimination under the law in Muslim controlled countries and from the Crusades through the Muslim conquest of the eastern Roman Empire right down to today, Christian Europe has more often been in armed conflict with Muslims than not.
> ...


There were periods of peace but Jews and Christians were always discriminated against by law in Muslim countries.  As for Spain,

"On 30 December 1066 (9 Tevet 4827), Muslim mobs stormed the royal palace where Joseph had sought refuge, then crucified him. In the ensuing massacre of the Jewish population, many of the Jews of Granada were murdered. The 1906 _Jewish Encyclopedia_ claims, "More than 1,500 Jewish families, numbering 4,000 persons, fell in one day."[13] However, the 1971 edition does not give precise casualty figures.[14]

Joseph's wife fled to Lucena with her son Azariah, where she was supported by the community. Azariah, however, died in early youth.

According to historian Bernard Lewis, the massacre is "usually ascribed to a reaction among the Muslim population against a powerful and ostentatious Jewish vizier."[15]

Lewis writes:

Particularly instructive in this respect is an ancient anti-Semitic poem of Abu Ishaq, written in Granada in 1066. This poem, which is said to be instrumental in provoking the anti-Jewish outbreak of that year, contains these specific lines:

Do not consider it a breach of faith to kill them, the breach of faith would be to let them carry on.
They have violated our covenant with them, so how can you be held guilty against the violators?
How can they have any pact when we are obscure and they are prominent?
Now we are humble, beside them, as if we were wrong and they were right![16]

1066 Granada massacre - Wikipedia

There have been similar massacres of Jews in nearly all major cities in the Muslim ME over the centuries, right down to the Mandate period.  In nearly every case, the Muslim cited Jews rising to high places or more frequently, that they were attacking Islam, the same reasons given for the second intifada and the "knife inifada".  Clearly, it is nonsense to say the hostility Muslims feel for Jews began with the modern state of Israel.  

As individuals there is no reason Jews and Muslims cannot get along, but as a people, Muslims have been hostile toward Jews since Muhammad.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Name 3 books you have read...Title, Author, Publisher.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Actually, that's not true .... International law does NOT say that .... a UN resolution says that ... and it is not considered international law, nor can it be pressed in the World Court.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Shhh...the retard might actually learn something and his head will hurt.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I make reference to books, including page numbers, and publishers, when appropriate.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Comic books?  Mein Kampf?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You're such a well read genius you should have no problem listing right here and now 3 books you have read...Title, Author, Publisher.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You are mistaken. UN resolutions constitute international law.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.


A law they had no hand in making. Israel is right.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


They can be used as assays for enforcing action.
Of course, Jews can decide to not spend their vacation time in any nation that takes such action.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You have been reading the wrong books; only Chapter 7 resolutions are law.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Your condescending mocking tone will get no more responses from me.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


A snide remark guarantees you will not hear from me again.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The international law you are referring to is the Fourth Geneva Conventions which address land conquered by one signatory of the Conventions by another, but Judea and Samaria were never legally part of Jordan, which conquered them in 1948, and were in turn captured by Israel when Jordan began shelling and bombing Israel in 1967.  Since Judea and Samaria had no legal status in 1967, the Geneva Conventions do not apply.  

Israel has never targeted civilians and as a matter of fact has the best record of avoiding civilian casualties in asymmetric warfare of any modern military, including the US and NATO forces.

"Colonel Richard Kemp, former Commander of British Forces in Afghanistan and adamant supporter of the IDF, spoke in 2011 about Israeli operations in the Gaza War. He said that a study published by the United Nations showed "that the ratio of civilian to combatant deaths in Gaza was by far the lowest in any asymmetric conflict in the history of warfare." He stated that this ratio was less than 1:1, and compared it favorably to the estimated ratios in NATO operations in Afghanistan (3:1), western campaigns in Iraq and Kosovo (believed to be 4:1), and the conflicts in Chechnya and Serbia (much higher than 4:1, according to anecdotal evidence).[49] Kemp argued that the low ratio was achieved through unprecedented measures by the IDF to minimize civilian casualties, which included providing warnings to the population via telephone calls, radio broadcasts and leaflets, as well as granting pilots the discretion to abort a strike if they perceived too great a risk of civilian casualties. He also stated that the civilian casualties that did occur could be seen in light of what he said was Hamas' tactical use of Gazan civilians "as human shields, to hide behind, to stand between Israeli forces and their own fighters" and strategic use of them for exploitation of their deaths in the media.[50]"

Civilian casualty ratio - Wikipedia


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Promise?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



UNSC Resolutions, unlike GA Resolutions, have the force of law.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Only Chapter 7 resolutions have the force of law.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Good lord. Grasping at straws now.  Wiki and Col. Kemp. LOL


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



No, every nation except Israel and Palau or some other island.  With its abstention, even the U.S. agrees.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


In other words, you've got nothing to say.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Excuse me, but if want to learn about having an attitude try reading your posts before judging anybody else.
You style BREEDS contempt.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


With its abstention, Obama agrees, but the outrage in the US shows America doesn't.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


You mean every shithole on earth.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



No, but the resolution does fall under Chapter 7, to wit:

"Chapter 7

*Article 40*
In order to prevent an aggravation of the situation, the Security Council may, before making the recommendations or deciding upon the measures provided for in Article 39, call upon the parties concerned to comply with such provisional measures as it deems necessary or desirable. Such provisional measures shall be without prejudice to the rights, claims, or position of the parties concerned. The Security Council shall duly take account of failure to comply with such provisional measures."


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Sure is gonna be a hoot when Trump woops Venezuela's ass in 3 weeks.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, only Israel is not a shit hole, in your opinion. Figures.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Those nations that bow to their fear of Islam are shitholes.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Venezuela? Are you on the juice? I know it's the Christmas season, but isn't it early in the day?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I see.  Very cogent.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Try watching some news once in a while, snowflake.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


We all know you love Islamic Terrorists.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The UNSC vote for the resolution was 14 for and one abstention, the U.S. Why would Venezuela be singled out?  

Britain, France, Russia, China, Japan, Ukraine, Angola, Egypt, Uruguay, Spain, Senegal, Venezuela, New Zealand and Malaysia


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why would I "love" anything Islamic?  I see you realize you have lost and are now making irrational accusations.  I disapprove of the precepts of Islam about as much as those of Judaism as far as religions go.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Shitholes...Ukraine, Angola, Egypt, Uruguay, Spain, Senegal, Venezuela, New Zealand and Malaysia.
And France and Britain are almost just about becoming Muslim nations.
For sure Russia and China will never impose economic sanctions on Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Quite simple, my dear, as you have NEVER criticized ANYTHING Muslim despite their countless atrocities,


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Just go to the Europe or Middle East folder, where it is relevant.  This is the I/P folder.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


It is reported in *THE TIMES* today that Benjamin Netanyahu has cancelled a scheduled meeting with Britain's prime minister, Theresa May, over her support for Resolution 2334. Only two weeks ago, May spoke of Israel as "a remarkable country" and a "beacon of tolerance".  Well, Theresa May spoke too soon.






Theresa May identifies with Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Have you been to any of those countries.  Spain, Uruguay and New Zealand shit holes? LOL


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I know many people who have been to Spain...they say it's filthy and there are no public toilets and people piss in the streets.
And yes, I trust these people more than I trust you.
Uruguay and New Zealand are sucking up to Islamic terrorism.
Can't wait for Jan 20.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Your obsession is relevant; it clouds your logic.


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is asked to follow the law so takes its ambassadors back. That's not playing nice.
> ...


Article 49 4th Geneva Convention.
ICRC service


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The world sees the West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as Occupied Palestinian Territory.
> ...


Not very many of those on the UNSC.


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> A law they had no hand in making. Israel is right.


A law they have ratified as far as I know.

Article 49 4th Geneva Convention.
ICRC service


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The international law you are referring to is the Fourth Geneva Conventions which address land conquered by one signatory of the Conventions by another, but Judea and Samaria were never legally part of Jordan, which conquered them in 1948, and were in turn captured by Israel when Jordan began shelling and bombing Israel in 1967. Since Judea and Samaria had no legal status in 1967, the Geneva Conventions do not apply.


According to you the condition is, _land conquered by one signatory of the Conventions by another, _which that land fits.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



YOU are mistaken. They are agreements by all signees --- nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > The international law you are referring to is the Fourth Geneva Conventions which address land conquered by one signatory of the Conventions by another, but Judea and Samaria were never legally part of Jordan, which conquered them in 1948, and were in turn captured by Israel when Jordan began shelling and bombing Israel in 1967. Since Judea and Samaria had no legal status in 1967, the Geneva Conventions do not apply.
> ...



That's not true ... since Palestine is not a nation, it can't have signed the Geneva Convention.

Quit making stuff up.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Things are looking up around here.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


... REALLY looking up around here.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Bla bla bla the civilized world says you're wrong and being unfair.

No ones saying the Palestinians are right and the Jews are wrong but no ones saying you're right either.

And actually in this circumstance we are telling you you're wrong. If you can't be told you are wrong well, that's a stereotype most people believe about Jews.

So let's hear what you Jews are gonna do. What's the end game here? Doesn't matter what we think you do you. Same as we won't stop Russia from invading Crimea


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


It's also the way Jews in Israel treat the Palestinians. I've seen videos and movies about the back and forth.

Ultimately you have the right to defend yourselves but so do they.

So why don't you expel them?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I used to believe the Jews were completely innocent and being terrorized by Arabs. You guys love being the victims but we see you guys also know how to victimize and be unreasonable.

I see the Christian nuts in America and Israel want a full out war with the middle East. The Christian nutters believe it was proficized and I smell war with Iran coming.

Israelis no longer seem like a peaceful people. I know you are dealing with savages and maybe I don't know all the facts but what I do know is you can't seem to reason with Jews.

You remind me of black Americans. It's always whites fault. Nothing happening in their community is their fault. Victim mentality


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Not true at all. If I had to assign blame ID give you 30%. 

What you people are doing is some what similar to how we treat poor blacks here in america. Poor Blacks need to clean up their act but have you seen those pbs documentaries of how the cops rough up random people just walking down the street?

I think you treat Palestinians worse. We have been carson and condi rice and colon Powell. Do Palestinians stand a chance in Israeli society?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Pointing it out is anti semetic


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


And just how many times has the UN condemned any Muslim or African nation for THEIR atrocities?
And when's the last time any supposed UN condemnation of these nations has invoked a news story in the international media?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Like a spoiled child whos being told they are wrong, turning to you brother who is more of a trouble maker than you but he didn't get caught you did.

Yea, we know they do stuff to you. Now we wonder if it's because of how you treat them


----------



## Levyson (Dec 27, 2016)

Obama has a way of pissing off our allies and empowering our enemies; inauguration day cannot come soon enough

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> since Palestine is not a nation, it can't have signed the Geneva Convention.


I believe Jordan and Israel have, conquered and conqueror fitting the condition you gave.


----------



## cnm (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> And just how many times has the UN condemned any Muslim or African nation for THEIR atrocities?


Why don't you look it up instead of screeching for others to do your research?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

Eloy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No the problem is her actions were different from her words.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > The international law you are referring to is the Fourth Geneva Conventions which address land conquered by one signatory of the Conventions by another, but Judea and Samaria were never legally part of Jordan, which conquered them in 1948, and were in turn captured by Israel when Jordan began shelling and bombing Israel in 1967. Since Judea and Samaria had no legal status in 1967, the Geneva Conventions do not apply.
> ...


No, for two reasons.  First, Jordan captured the land in violation of the UNGA's resolution and the UNSC's warning to the Arab nations not to attack Israel in 1948, and second, Israel captured from Jordan after Jordan attacked Israel.  Finally, immediately after the 1967 war, Israel offered to return the land it had captured from the Arab nations in return for peace and the Arabs refused.  There simply is no rational basis in histroy, logic or law for claiming there is anything illegal about Israel building communities in Judea and Samaria.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You mean like when 5 Arab nations attack the brand new nation of Israel and get their asses kicked and refuse for the rest of eternity to accept the result and the world plays along because the Arabs have oil?
And how for about 40 years Russia used the Arabs to test their military technology and the US used Israel to test their military technology?
You must be like 20 years old because you don't seem to know much about modern history.
And I know you're not 20.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

cnm said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > And just how many times has the UN condemned any Muslim or African nation for THEIR atrocities?
> ...


Because I would be searching in vain and you know YOU would be searching in vain.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I know the history. I could tell you stories too, only they'd be of Jews behaving badly. 

Seems the smartest thing for the two of you is to split up. You remind me of a couple in an abusive relationship. Yea I know she asked for it and we should mind our own business because we don't know the whole story. We're just sick of you calling 911. You need a divorce.

Jews won't mind being the bad guys making the Palestinians pack up and move. In fact you will taunt them as you cattle them out


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I completely agree with you.
I would kick them right into Jordan.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Why not. Didn't we just take back some land from Isis? And I don't think the refuges who left want to go back. We gave the Jews Israel and they turned it into something wonderful. Give the Palestinians Jordan and see what they can do.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jordan doesn't want them and Jordan has actually requested that Israel patrol the Jordanian border.
I'm hoping that with Trump as President Israel will force Jordan to take them.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

My question is, what is life for a Palestinian like? Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel? Or is he treated like a second class citizen.

We do this to black people here. Some employers won't hire blacks. Is that what it's like in Israel?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Really? Why?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Tilly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Stubborn when they are wrong.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> My question is, what is life for a Palestinian like? Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel? Or is he treated like a second class citizen.
> 
> We do this to black people here. Some employers won't hire blacks. Is that what it's like in Israel?



Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel?
Yes.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Thankfully, you're not stubborn.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 27, 2016)

Annoying, greedy, cheap, sensitive blunt, rude and accusing people of being anti semetic just for not agreeing.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...





Not yet. It will be soon enough. The Liberated lands must be recognized as ours by Israeli law.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You want us to accept and love the people who stab us on the streets?


You must be delusional.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> My question is, what is life for a Palestinian like? Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel? Or is he treated like a second class citizen.
> 
> We do this to black people here. Some employers won't hire blacks. Is that what it's like in Israel?



Palestinians and Israelis live separately. Is that a concept too complicated to understand? They are lawyers at the PA and there are workers ast the PA. They have certain work certificated they can use here to work in whatev er they want, though. But do we trust them when they're here? most will tell you "no". and with a fucking good reason.

Yesterday it was published that two Arab dudes, who faught for the "Palestinian cause", gathered weapons to hurt civilians and soldiers. Two of them live 20 minutes from my house. One of them a manager in an Arab store I used to visit regularly, because the crew is friendly and the prices are cheap.

So the new hint I get is that the "friendly" is all a mask while they planned to hurt my people. Hell I don't know if once or twice while we went there they didn't plan us to get out alive. And those are Arab Israelis. Blue IDs. So you tell me, why we should blindly trust them?!


----------



## fncceo (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Annoying, greedy, cheap, sensitive blunt, rude and accusing people



Yea ... isn't it a bitch we own everything?


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 28, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Those nations that bow to their fear of Islam are shitholes.



Netanyahu accused Trump of "Islamophobia", this hypocrite said that in Israel Muslims and Jews have equal rights.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> So the new hint I get is that the "friendly" is all a mask while they planned to hurt my people.
> [...]
> And those are Arab Israelis.  Blue IDs. So you tell me, why we should blindly trust them?!



So Arab Israelis are not your people, though they are Israeli citizens?

Can you imagine a white American saying that Black Americans or American Jews are not his people, that they cannot be trusted and that they should live separately from white Americans?

American Jews would scream "racism", and there would be no end of it. White Americans have to tolerate hate groups, like BLM, if they do not want to be called names.

American Jews push "open boarders", "equal rights" and "race mixing" for the USA, but they support an ethnocentric "Jewish state" with "Jews only" citizenship and migration laws. 99,9% of all migrants to Israel, who get Israeli citizenship, are Jews.
In the USA Zionist Jews demand measures, when they think that a town is "too white".

How long will Jewish Zionists get away with this duplicity?


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Not yet. It will be soon enough. The Liberated lands must be recognized as ours by Israeli law.



Thank you for your honesty.
The stupid Goyim do not understand that Zionists do not care about non-Jewish laws, they only care about their own "god given" laws.

And according to these laws the borders of Israel are from Nile to Euphrates river.

According to these crazy laws Syrians live on "Jewish land" that must be redeemed.

That is probably the reason why they hate Assad and why Syrians are "transferred" to Western countries, which are controlled by Zionists.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. It will be soon enough. The Liberated lands must be recognized as ours by Israeli law.
> ...



“An individual who breaks a law that conscience tells him is unjust, and who willingly accepts the penalty of imprisonment in order to arouse the conscience of the community over its injustice, is in reality expressing the highest respect for the law” 

― Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. It will be soon enough. The Liberated lands must be recognized as ours by Israeli law.
> ...



I wouldn't go as far as saying theborders of thecomplete land of Israel. That is not practical nowdays. But when Netanyahu does the best to protect Jerusalem from those denying it from the Jews, then- bless him.

And if it makes the haters cringe- double the joy.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. It will be soon enough. The Liberated lands must be recognized as ours by Israeli law.
> ...



If Western countries are "controlled by Zionists", then how did they all vote against Israel at the UN?  As Christians are led to the slaughter by the Muslims, they will continue to shout against the Jews, while they thank their Muslim executioners for recognizing Jesus as a prophet.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So the new hint I get is that the "friendly" is all a mask while they planned to hurt my people.
> ...



The people who plan to terrorise my ethinc group are not my people, by *their choice*.

They may have our same IDs but when they shoot and stab us, they turn away from "my people" to "my enemy".

And hatred of the enemy is not racism. It's a survival instinct.

If you do't get that simple logic, your either insane or a fool.

And it is not because they're Arabs, it is because they chose to not belong ro Israel by harming it.

Those Arab Israelis who are normal and peaceful I have nothing against. They're my brothers and fortht of protection and equal rights.

So you screaming "racism" is bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


No. Accept and love the 99% who aren't stabbing you


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > My question is, what is life for a Palestinian like? Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel? Or is he treated like a second class citizen.
> ...


You shouldn't. 2 state solution


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > While there have been periods of relative peace between Christians and Muslims in some parts of the ME, Christians as well as Jews have nearly always been subject discrimination under the law in Muslim controlled countries and from the Crusades through the Muslim conquest of the eastern Roman Empire right down to today, Christian Europe has more often been in armed conflict with Muslims than not.
> ...



It's not because a church is "unclean", but because Christians believe in the Trinity, which isn't strict monotheism.  That said, Jews are more in alignment with Christians than with Muslims these days.  That's because Christians don't act like savages the way Muslims do these days.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

fncceo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Annoying, greedy, cheap, sensitive blunt, rude and accusing people
> ...


Who said that? See? Another example of your arrogance


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > My grandparents were murdered by your German kinsmen.
> ...



You have German blood.  That's quite enough.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 28, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Your repetitious wisecrack has earned you a place on my ignore list.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Those nations that bow to their fear of Islam are shitholes.
> ...



Well, they do.  Have you ever been to Israel?  Arab doctors and nurses treated my grandmother in Haifa.  My cousins sit in University classes with Arabs.  There are Arab chefs, lawyers, taxi-drivers, etc.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> A snide remark guarantees you will not hear from me again.



A small price to pay .... who knew it was that easy?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Another example of your arrogance



It's arrogance to believe you're superior to another person.  It's not arrogance when you actually ARE superior.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > My question is, what is life for a Palestinian like? Can he become a lawyer or teacher or police or engineer in Israel? Or is he treated like a second class citizen.
> ...


Indeed not. It was called Apartheid when Israel's ally, South Africa, had a similar practice and it is not dissimilar to the treatment of Jews in the Third Reich while it was being Aryanized. It was endemic in the southern states of the United States when it had the name _segregation_.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Palestinians live on the West Bank and want no Jews there.  Israeli Jews and Arabs live in Israel.  It's true that some Palestinians, who aren't under direct PA control, don't have full freedom and voting rights.  That's why everyone is pushing so hard for a 2-state solution.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

fncceo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Another example of your arrogance
> ...



That's what arrogant people say.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Israelis do act a lot like the nazi's did in the 1940's.  Not saying they're putting Palestinians in ovens but they sure do treat them like shit.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Indeed, you might want to address the status of the few remaining non-islamics in Gaza'istan and the West Bank occupied by Islamic terrorist franchises. While you're wailing about apartheid, discuss for us the status of the various non-islamic communities in your islamic paradises. For that matter, you might want to address the status of non-islamics across the islamist Middle East. 

The very definition of _fascism_ is displayed within islamist majority dystopias where non-islamics are subjected to oppression and harrassment.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



One of the obvious problems you have with cutting and pasting photos such as the above is that others have no way of knowing the context or authenticity. Your photo returns a link to "Bitcoin" where, for all anyone knows, could have been the work of an enterprising Photoshop'er.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



A photo tells a myriad of stories. Even I can find one. 

A Jewish doctor treating a Palestinian baby in a Hadassah hospital.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

180 thousand Palestinians treated in Israeli hospitals this past year.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



They are so cute at that age


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, I'm not the one whining across the net on how bad people from certain ethnic groups are. I cool with those who're cool with me.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



This guy/girl is not interested in facts. HE think in Israel there are laws separating Israeli Arabs from Israeli Jews. Cheap propagandonist with nothing wise to say or offer.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What's the meaning of this photo and where is it from?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> 180 thousand Palestinians treated in Israeli hospitals this past year.


Yea, for injuries given to them by Israeli soldiers.  LOL.

I have to admit that I thought long and hard about this last night and ultimately I side with the jews just like I side with white America when we talk about our relations with black Americans.  The black Americans have to clean up their own act before they can expect society to be "fair" for them.  White business owners aren't going to hire black people until they stop proving to be bad employees who sue when you let them go.  Crime in the ghettos needs to go down before they can expect the police in their neighborhood to treat them the way police treat the people in my neighborhood. 

In other words, Palestinians need to start doing what Martin Luther king did.  Peaceful protests.  Vote.  Boycott.  But don't terrorize.  When they terrorize they just prove the jews right they are animals and should be dealt with like animals.  

Same with blacks who get shot by the cops in America.  White Americans will say, "yea but did you see he resisted arrest or he wasn't listening to the cops or why was he running"?  The Jews control Israel.  If the Palestinians don't like it they can leave but if they think they are going to take it back or if they think they can bomb Israeli's and get away with it they are sadly mistaken.  Each bomb sets the Palestinians back and I understand you Jews are in a horrible situation.  

But you are also dicks too.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don't know the meaning of apartheid, if you're spitting that kind of idioticy.

Apartheid is when two ethnic group with the same citizenship are treated differently due to being of a different race.

First, Palestinians are not Israeli. Second, the separation is between Palestinians and ISRAELIS, not Palestinians and JEWS. 

And the separation is due to security reasons, not racial ones.

Like Allen, you too are ignorant of facts.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 180 thousand Palestinians treated in Israeli hospitals this past year.
> ...



I suggest you watch the movie "Precious Life". It's a must see.






And it will give haters like you, a different prespective of this conflict.

Or maybe not. You're so stuck in your Anti-Israeli opinions that it may prove itself useless.

But still, a must see.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


>



They see.  They hear.  And they speak up.  You just don't like what they say

The U.N. General Assembly adopted 20 anti-Israel resolutions this year, while passing just four for the rest of the world – one for North Korea, one for Syria, one for Iran and one for Russia.  

Don't think your bad actions have gone unnoticed.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Photoshop. Lame.

NEXT!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Oh boo hoo jew.  I'm not anti Israel.  I actually admit you are more right than wrong but you are wrong so stop being wrong.  Then when the Palestinians do something wrong no one will question you for over reacting like you always do.  But because you are relentlessly fucking with them its hard to feel sorry for you or take your side.  

It never crossed my mind before but I bet now the German Jews back in 1939 were probably such assholes it made it a lot easier for Germans to turn a blind eye to what Hitler was doing.  I grew up thinking of Jewish people as victims and heard that the German's were jealous of the jews because even when things were tough in Germany the Jews got along fine.  So I thought it was a jealousy thing.  But now I'm wondering, were you Jews annoying dicks back then too or did you guys become this way post WW2?  Did getting your own country go to your head?

Oh, and I find it funny that Israel exists because the UN says you exist, but now that you don't like what the UN has to say about Israel you don't want the world to listen to the UN?  That's funny.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I don't know it's arab's training their kids.  But isn't it funny when they do it they are terrorists but we aren't?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well, it is interesting. Arabs-Moslems have been slaughtering each other across Syria and Iraq for the last 10 years with the happy-fun gee-had really ramping up in the last few years. Islamic terrorists have brought gee-had to Europe with bodies littered across the continent. Yet, as you described, hardly a peep or a whimper from the UN about the islamist death toll


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I didn't know Israel was having troubles with terrorism the last few years.  The news doesn't talk about attacks in Israel anymore.  I assumed that meant they don't happen anymore or as often.  But we hear about ISIS in Europe and America.  

So Israel gets bombed a lot still from Hezbolla?  I didn't realize that.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Israel has no problem with Islamic terrorism... except for the problem with Islamic terrorism.

I guess you excuse rocket fire from Hamas, islamo-tunnels burrowing into Israeli territory, Israeli citizens being attacked with knives, etc. etc. as just another day of fun and games when around Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2016)

The


sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The average German was uneducated.
The average Jew was a professional.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Who is this "we" you rattle on about? Yet another pointless cut and paste photo of unknown origin or context.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That stuff was happening 16 years ago.  What should Israel do about it?  I say a 2 state solution.  

Did you see my comparison between jews/palestinians and a couple who are in an abusive relationship but won't get a divorce?  They need to be separated asap.  

What are you waiting to happen?  Are you waiting for Hammas to stop digging tunnels or lofting bombs into your cities?  That aint going to happen.  At least not while you are treating them like shit but I suspect they'll keep hating you even if you stop treating them badly so probably best would be to split up.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



When you see this picture


You think about terrorists but when you see this picture


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I live in the_ Great Satan_™ so it's unlikely Hamas will tunnel into my neighborhood. 

In terms of treating Islamic terrorists "like shit", how else should I react to islamic terrorists?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Then it's obvious that every Arab nation needs a divorce.
Where are they all going to go?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I have to assume you're just spamming the board without any intention of making a salient point?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yoiu just proved you're not only an anti-Israeli asshole, you're a Neo-Nazi asshole, and there is no point in arguing with you on anything. Have a nice life.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That isn't helping your case.  Just shows how biased the UN is.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I know what apartheid is all right. We all do.
Some Israelis are Muslims and they have their own areas or ghettos where they are second class citizens.
The South Africans had Bantustans, just like the Palestinians have in the Occupied Territories.
The civilized world should not accept such a monstrosity as Israeli domination of the Palestinian people.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Are all Palestinians terrorists?

No one has a problem with how you deal with terrorists. It's innocent Palestinians we worry about.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


When they don't agree with you they are wrong. Got it. Anything else I need to know?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


That's why Israel was quiet for the last 8 years. Now that Republicans are back in charge the USA and Israel will go back to fucking with the Arab world.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Because a few terrorists terrorize America should America treat all arab Americans the way Israel treats all Palestinians? Of course not. It would make things worse.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

But I agree step one is for Palestinians to stop terrorizing then Jews got to stop treating them like shit and the Arabs need to make the first gesture if they haven't already


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well, if it's only a few terrorists terrorizing the_ Great Satan_™, we shouldn't get our undies in a bunch.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Liar!

Which areas are you talking about.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

"Tragically for Palestinians, Zionism requires the state to empower and maintain a Jewish majority even at the expense of its non-Jewish citizens, and the occupation of the West Bank is only one part of it. What exists today between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is therefore essentially one state, under Israeli control, where Palestinians have varying degrees of limited rights: 1.5 million are second-class citizens, and four million more are not citizens at all. If this is not apartheid, then whatever it is, it’s certainly not democracy.

The failure of Israeli and American leaders to grapple with this nondemocratic reality is not helping. Even if a two-state solution were achieved, which seems fanciful at this point, a fundamental contradiction would remain: more than 35 laws in ostensibly democratic Israel discriminate against Palestinians who are Israeli citizens."

Not All Israeli Citizens Are Equal


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to the Israeli Arab Ghetto

read more: Welcome to the Israeli Arab ghetto


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

Can you be kind enough and bring the full story..


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Posting the whole article would contravene the TOS.  The link was provided.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Just lets be honest.  We don't treat blacks quite right here in the USA and the Jews in Israel don't treat the Palestinians quite right.  

Police in America treat the citizens in Detroit a lot different than they do the citizens in Metro Detroit if you know what I mean.  Perfect example is I was walking my dog around the water treatment plant.  The cops saw my car so they came to see what I was up to.  I said nothing and they said we would appreciate it if you don't come back here.  I said I'm going to find out if it's legal and they said ok and I drove off.  Turns out it is legal but that's not the point.  The point is they didn't even ask me for ID or to search my car.  How much do you want to bet that would have gone differently if I was a black guy or arab guy creeping around the water treatment plant?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

What is liberal or democratic about Israel.  It is a theocratic government that rules over millions of people that are prevented from voting and are under military occupation only because they are non-Jews. What country in the UN has held millions of people in outdoor prisons/concentration camps for over 50 years on the basis of the people's religions (Muslim and Christian).


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> "Tragically for Palestinians, Zionism requires the state to empower and maintain a Jewish majority even at the expense of its non-Jewish citizens, and the occupation of the West Bank is only one part of it. What exists today between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is therefore essentially one state, under Israeli control, where Palestinians have varying degrees of limited rights: 1.5 million are second-class citizens, and four million more are not citizens at all. If this is not apartheid, then whatever it is, it’s certainly not democracy.
> 
> The failure of Israeli and American leaders to grapple with this nondemocratic reality is not helping. Even if a two-state solution were achieved, which seems fanciful at this point, a fundamental contradiction would remain: more than 35 laws in ostensibly democratic Israel discriminate against Palestinians who are Israeli citizens."
> 
> Not All Israeli Citizens Are Equal


That's what I asked Hollie and I think she said that there are Palestinian doctors and engineers and lawyers living and working in Israel.  Was she lying or leaving something out? Similar to how Republicans might point to Ben Carson or Herman Cain or Condi Rice or Colon Powell I'm sure there are a few successful Palestinians in Israel but like here in America where overall blacks seem to be getting the shaft, seems similar in Israel when I see what's going on with the Palestinians.  

I can be honest that America doesn't really treat black Americans right but Jews seem incapable of admitting the reality of how they treat arabs in their country.  I get why you treat them like shit but don't try to lie and say you don't.  And if you can't live together, split up.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

There were non-white doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in Apartheid South Africa.  I don't respond to the poster you refer to, it is a waste of time, too brainwashed.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There were non-white doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in Apartheid South Africa.  I don't respond to the poster you refer to, it is a waste of time, too brainwashed.


Who me?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There were non-white doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in Apartheid South Africa.  I don't respond to the poster you refer to, it is a waste of time, too brainwashed.



No analogy. Another South Africa  straw man.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> If Western countries are "controlled by Zionists", then how did they all vote against Israel at the UN?



Well, leftist Zionists believe that it will be not good for Jews, if they openly expose themselves as stooges of Israel. They prefer the *salami*-slice strategy, they will steal Palestinian land piece by piece, giving lip service to the international law, but do nothing to prevent Israel from stealing Palestinian land.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> As Christians are led to the slaughter by the Muslims, they will continue to shout against the Jews...



Muslims did not have any influence in Western countries, no lobbies. The Jewish activists promoted the migration of Muslims to Western countries, and without the alliance between Muslims and Zionists in Western countries, Christians could have easily solves the problem with Muslims. Muslims only have as much power in Western countries, as much they get it delegated from Jews.

If a Western politicians speaks out against Muslim migration, Jewish organisations immediately invoke Hitler and accuse Western countries of an attempted new Holocaust against Muslims.




ForeverYoung436 said:


> ... while they thank their Muslim executioners for recognizing Jesus as a prophet.



Is it not strange that Zionists want us on the one h and to hate those Muslims, that still live in their Muslim countries, like in Syria or Palestine. 

But when these Muslims are expelled from their Muslim countries and are transferred to Western countries, then we are supposed to love them.

Does that make any sense?

Netanyahu accused Trump of "Islamophobia", and almost all Jewish lobbies in the USA and western countries are hating Trump because he is not happy with the Muslim migration to the Western countries.



> The American Jewish Committee and the Islamic Society of North America have teamed up to form a new national group of leading Jewish and Muslim Americans: The Muslim-Jewish Advisory Council.
> read more: Trump effect: Jewish and Muslim organizations form new alliance


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

Zionist = a convenient throwaway word for Jew.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



In the harshest criticism from a member of the U.S. government against its Israeli ally, Kerry spent more than an hour venting his frustration with continued Israeli settlement construction and laying out parameters for eventual peace. The settlements and the nearly 50-year-old occupation, he said, is creating a reality on the ground that precludes the possibility of a two-state solution. He stopped short of using the word “apartheid,” but warned that the one-state reality that is emerging will create a “separate and unequal” situation, invoking language from the Jim Crow era.

“The settler agenda is defining the future in Israel,” Kerry said. “Their stated purpose is clear: They believe in one state, greater Israel,” he continued, referring to aspirations by extreme conservatives to eventually annex occupied Palestinian territory.

So be honest.  You hard liners don't want to give Palestine it's own country.  

Kerry’s premise shouldn’t be controversial. It has been U.S. policy for more than four decades that Israeli settlements pose an obstacle to peace with the Palestinians. But what is peculiar about his remarks is their timing. With just three weeks left in office, it is unclear what he hoped to accomplish with the speech.  The answer to that is complicated, but it hinges heavily on the election of Donald Trump.

Next month, the Obama administration hands over policymaking authority to a man who has encouraged Israel to build more settlements. The president-elect has also nominated David Friedman, a confidante who has donated to pro-settlement causes, to serve as his ambassador to Israel. In coordination with an Israeli government dominated by politicians who openly disavow the two-state solution, the Trump White House appears poised to reverse decades of bipartisan commitment to Palestinian statehood by greenlighting Israeli settlements.

Why didn't you just say so?  You don't want a 2 state solution and you don't give a fuck if the world thinks it's wrong that you are building more and more settlements where the Palestinians are living.  Just be honest.  It took me long enough to figure this out.  You could have just told me.  We won't stop you.  Maybe we can take on more Palestinian refugees the next 4 years.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What is liberal or democratic about Israel.  It is a theocratic government that rules over millions of people that are prevented from voting and are under military occupation only because they are non-Jews. What country in the UN has held millions of people in outdoor prisons/concentration camps for over 50 years on the basis of the people's religions (Muslim and Christian).


As usual, you simply don't know what you're talking about.

Israeli government is based on a model of Parliamentary Democracy. 

As to your typically ignorant babbling about concentration camps, you can thank your Arab-Moslem ideological brethren who maintain concentration camps for the Pal'istanian undesirables they choose to keep at rifle barrels length.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There were non-white doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in Apartheid South Africa.  I don't respond to the poster you refer to, it is a waste of time, too brainwashed.


Are there non-islamist doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in apartheid Gaza'istan and Ramallah'istan?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > There were non-white doctors, engineers and lawyers living and working in Apartheid South Africa.  I don't respond to the poster you refer to, it is a waste of time, too brainwashed.
> ...



No, not you.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Zionist = a convenient throwaway word for Jew.



Really, that idea would upset the Christian Zionists.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


You will not hear from me again.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


If they are going to pretend deny and act innocent and not be intellectually honest


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist = a convenient throwaway word for Jew.
> ...



All you talk is meaningless bullshit.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Anyone who calls me a liar gets put on my _ignore_ list.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Just a fact.  I know, Zionists don't do facts.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Bullshit. That's a fact.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> In the harshest criticism from a member of the U.S. government against its Israeli ally, Kerry spent more than an hour venting his frustration with continued Israeli settlement construction and laying out parameters for eventual peace. The settlements and the nearly 50-year-old occupation, he said, is creating a reality on the ground that precludes the possibility of a two-state solution. He stopped short of using the word “apartheid,” but warned that the one-state reality that is emerging will create a “separate and unequal” situation, invoking language from the Jim Crow era.
> 
> “The settler agenda is defining the future in Israel,” Kerry said. “Their stated purpose is clear: They believe in one state, greater Israel,” he continued, referring to aspirations by extreme conservatives to eventually annex occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> ...


Kerry and his boss BHO have seriously blundered regarding Israel.

Kerry might as well pack up and go to Hawaii and start drinking beach cocktails with BHO.  Their administration is over.  Time to kick back.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Is that all you have when presented with a fact.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > In the harshest criticism from a member of the U.S. government against its Israeli ally, Kerry spent more than an hour venting his frustration with continued Israeli settlement construction and laying out parameters for eventual peace. The settlements and the nearly 50-year-old occupation, he said, is creating a reality on the ground that precludes the possibility of a two-state solution. He stopped short of using the word “apartheid,” but warned that the one-state reality that is emerging will create a “separate and unequal” situation, invoking language from the Jim Crow era.
> ...



What was the blunder?  To support the two-state solution along with the rest of the world?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Yes! Wasn't it enough for you?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

It's enough that you admit you are full of shit, yes.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It's enough that you admit you are full of shit, yes.




You''re a troll. And that was a troll post.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > It's enough that you admit you are full of shit, yes.
> ...



No, it is a response to your troll post.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> 'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ



How does that idiot extrapolate that?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ
> ...



He has read the Hamas charter and watched as Islamic terrorists seek to fulfill that element of Islamist fascism. 

How does some idiot not become familiar with the Hamas charter and Islamist ideology when studying events in the Islamic terrorist enclaves of Gaza and the West Bank?


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Posting the whole article would contravene the TOS.  The link was provided.



Since Ha'aretz is a pay-per-view newsweb, I cannot read the article at all. But oh, well.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> What is liberal or democratic about Israel.  It is a theocratic government that rules over millions of people that are prevented from voting and are under military occupation only because they are non-Jews. What country in the UN has held millions of people in outdoor prisons/concentration camps for over 50 years on the basis of the people's religions (Muslim and Christian).



I can say that The United State is theocratic. Still won't make it true.

You need to know how everyday life goes in Israel nefore saying such nonsense


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> 'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ



I think most savvy readers can figure out that Monte doesn't want to see Israel exist.  Why do you think he is on this forum morning, afternoon and night trying to demonize Israel.  With all the time he spends on this particular forum, I am wondering if some group from Fatah or Hamas sends him a paycheck.  I can't imagine anyone giving up a normal life for this otherwise.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ
> ...



Stating facts is not demonization.  Why are you here 24/7 promoting genocide or ethnic cleansing of non-Jews?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Find one time I advocated either of those claims. Betcha can't.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Why do you give him the time of day?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 28, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > In the harshest criticism from a member of the U.S. government against its Israeli ally, Kerry spent more than an hour venting his frustration with continued Israeli settlement construction and laying out parameters for eventual peace. The settlements and the nearly 50-year-old occupation, he said, is creating a reality on the ground that precludes the possibility of a two-state solution. He stopped short of using the word “apartheid,” but warned that the one-state reality that is emerging will create a “separate and unequal” situation, invoking language from the Jim Crow era.
> ...


I like that Obama is letting his feelings be known on the way out. He is still the leader of the free world. And for the next 4 years Republicans are going to have a hard time convincing us we should trust them or that we should invade iran


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I just give him rope.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > 'This conflict is not about communities in the West Bank... Its about Israel's very right to exist' -- Benjamin Netanyahu - בנימין נ
> ...



Monetary reward is given to Palestinian Arabs who kill Jews. It's quite a lucrative industry.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Lipush said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What is liberal or democratic about Israel.  It is a theocratic government that rules over millions of people that are prevented from voting and are under military occupation only because they are non-Jews. What country in the UN has held millions of people in outdoor prisons/concentration camps for over 50 years on the basis of the people's religions (Muslim and Christian).
> ...



The U.S. does not call itself a Christian State, does it. Is there a way to marry in a civil ceremony in Israel?  Israel is just as much a theocracy as Iran is.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Is there a way to marry in a civil ceremony in Israel?



Yes.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


That's just ignorant. Iran's ayatollah has final authority on all matters of the state. There is no such authority figure in Israel.

Have you ever gotten a single fact correctly conveyed? Ever?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to marry in a civil ceremony in Israel?
> ...



I thought there was no civil marriage in Israel?  I thought they were all religious - with each community doing it's own.  You had to go out of the country for civil marraige?  I know it's recognized, but it's not done.  Or so I thought.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to marry in a civil ceremony in Israel?
> ...



Why do you lie so pathologically?

*"Why is there no civil marriage in Israel?"*

Why is there no civil marriage in Israel?


----------



## Shusha (Dec 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes, I know.  Everyone thinks that.  Especially those who want to use it to demonize Israel (not you, but others).  But its a bit more complicated than that.  Couples with no religious affiliation can be married and registered as married in a civil ceremony.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

It's not complicated.  It is a fact.  You are lying as usual.

"Since the various established religious institutions representing the different faiths in Israel have sole jurisdiction over the marriage and divorce in Israel and there is no state-mandated civil marriage, anyone classified as “without religion” is unable to marry in the country."
'Hundreds of thousands can’t marry in Israel'


----------



## Coyote (Dec 28, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




Ok...I didn't realize that, just looked in wikipedia.  That's a fairly new law then, it only came about in 2010.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yep.  There is pretty strong support in Israel for some sort of civil marriage.  Its coming.  Change happens.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 28, 2016)

Its a silly way to demonize Israel anyway, since Israel is hardly the only country in the world with no civil marriage and her recognition of common law relationships, overseas marriages and gay marriages is FAR better than the others.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, you lied in an attempt to claim that Israel is not a theocracy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> How dare Israel be criticised.
> 
> "All the American presidents after Carter have stood by the US promise not to allow the UN to force Israel to do anything."
> 
> ...



You seem to think that will make it any better. This is like trying to kiss a boo-boo that is a stab wound in the back. Typical behavior.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 29, 2016)

*Lock "Crooked Benji" up

Now I can see why trump likes Benji*


*Israel's attorney-general orders criminal probe against PM Netanyahu: TV*
Source: *Reuters*

WORLD NEWS | Wed Dec 28, 2016 | 4:33pm EST

*Israel's attorney-general orders criminal probe against PM Netanyahu: TV*

Israel's attorney-general has ordered police to open a criminal investigation in two unspecified matters involving Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Israel's Channel 10 television said on Wednesday.

A Justice Ministry spokeswoman said in a statement that checks in the matter "are still ongoing and this is neither confirmation or denial of what has been alleged".

"The attorney-general, the police and prosecutors are working in close cooperation and a public announcement will be made in due course about the investigation," she said.

There was no immediate response from Netanyahu's office to a Reuters query on the report.

*-snip-*


Read more: *Israel's attorney-general orders criminal probe against PM Netanyahu: TV*


----------



## Humanity (Dec 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Another UN Resolution against Israel....
> ...









Hell yeah!


----------



## Challenger (Dec 29, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Netanyahu release a statemenet to the press, earlier, regarding the UN's decision yesterday. Here's the full speech.
> 
> "Citizens of Israel, I want you to calm you down. The decision reached yesterday in the UN is distorted, is shameful, but we shall overcome it.
> 
> ...



Wow, he's really thrown his teddy out of his pram. Nutandyahoo meltdown if ever there was one.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 29, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> No one has a problem with how you deal with terrorists. It's innocent Palestinians we worry about.




Yep, collective punishment is a crime, but Israel gets away with intentionally killing entire families and intentionally destroying the homes or entire villages.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 29, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Zionist = a convenient throwaway word for Jew.




Not all Jews are Zionists, and not all Zionists are Jews.

There are a lot of fake Christians who call themselves Zionists.

And Zionists accuse decent and honest Jews of "self-hate" or even "anti- Semitism", which deconstructs the formula Zionists=Semites=Jews.

White European Jews are wanna-be-Semites or fake Semites, who hate the native Semites of Palestine.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 29, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist = a convenient throwaway word for Jew.
> ...


I talked to a British bloke who seems to know the background on this Israel/Palestinian conflict.  It is a very complicated issue.  When I hear about what the Israeli's have to put up with, I sort of feel for their side too.

Will the Palestinians recognize Israel?  For example.  Will the Palestinians stop terrorizing?

My Brit buddy pointed out how the NRA stopped being terrorists after 9-11.  Have the Palestinians abandoned violence?  They may have to take a lesson from MLK.  Stop provoking the Jews.

What do I know.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Well, you lied in an attempt to claim that Israel is not a theocracy.


It is not a theocracy.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 29, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Will the Palestinians recognize Israel?  For example.  Will the Palestinians stop terrorizing?



What would you do, if you were a Palestinian?

*"There has been Anti-Semitism, the Nazis, Hitler, Auschwitz, but was that their fault? They see but one thing: we have come and we have stolen their country. Why would they accept that?"*
_-- David Ben Gurion, Quoted by Nahum Goldmann in Le Paraddoxe Juif (The Jewish Paradox), pp. 121-122._


----------



## montelatici (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you lied in an attempt to claim that Israel is not a theocracy.
> ...



Of course it is.  It's called the Jewish state, after all and even its claim to the land is religious.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You might want to take a few minutes and look for the definition of Parliamentary Republic. 

I know, right? You have that blank, koranified stare, like a deer caught in the headlights.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 30, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Of course it is.  It's called the Jewish state, after all and even its claim to the land is religious.



Only a white Rabbi can decide who is a Jew, and 99,99% of migrants to Israel, who get the Israeli citizenship, are Jews.

But modern Judaism is not an "open club" everybody can join, like it is the case with other Abrahamitic cults (Islam, Christianity). 

Jews also used to proselytize (Berbers, Khazars, Slavs, Arabs in today Yemen, etc), most today Jews stem from pagans, who converted to Judaism in the early Middle Ages.

But the white Zionist Rabbies believe in special "Jewish genes/blood", that is why the Black Hebrew Israelites, who stick to the Jewish Law, do not get Israeli citizenship (they cannot prove that their bloodline is Jewish).

On the other hand white Atheists from Russia, who had a Jewish grandmother, get Israeli citizenship.

Judaism is inheritable, Rabbis believe in the existence of "Jewish blood", so Israel is not just a Theocracy, it is quasi a "racial Theocracy", and in this Theocracy an Atheist with a "right bloodline" (speak white skin) has more privileges, than an observant Jew with the "wrong" skin colour, like the black Jews from Chicago, who do not get Israeli citizenship, or black Ethiopian Jews, whose fertility rate was reduced to a minimum in Israel due to the treatment with Depo-Provera, enforced by white Jewish doctors.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


For the Jews it is a democracy.

For the Palestinians it is a Jewish state.


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 30, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> For the Jews it is a democracy.
> 
> For the Palestinians it is a Jewish state.



I think that black and swarthy Jews are not happy with this "Jewish democracy". 

The interior Minister of Israel, Eli Yishai, even made an open declaration, in which he stated, that Israel belongs to the "White Man".

In any case, black and swarthy Jews believe that there is supremacism of white (mostly Ashkenazi) Jews in Israel.

Have you seen any black Jew in the leadership of Israel?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 30, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > For the Jews it is a democracy.
> ...



Well, if anyone would know about the specifics of racial purity, it would be you Art and your German people.  You are also following in your people's ways by having a strange fascination with the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 30, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Isn't it more a Jewish fascination with the Germans?  It often happens that the oppressed end up admiring and imitating their oppressors. 

"General Ya’ir Golan, the deputy Chief of Staff of the Israeli army, made a speech on Holocaust Memorial Day. Wearing his uniform, he read a prepared, well-considered text that triggered an uproar which has not yet died down.

 The main sentence was: “If there is something that frightens me about the memories of the Holocaust,* it is the knowledge of the awful processes which happened in Europe in general, and in Germany in particular, 70, 80, 90 years ago, and finding traces of them here in our midst, today, in 2016.”
*



*
The 4th Media    » General Ya’ir Golan, Deputy Chief of Staff of Israeli Army: Traces of NAZISM in Israel*


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 30, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Just remember in 2002 Republicans were lying us into Iraq. The rest of the world objected except Israel. Israel and guys like Joe Lieberman and adelson were 100% defenders of George Bush. Turns out bush and joe Lieberman were fucking idiots, agreed?

Today the world is telling Israel they are wrong and the Republicans are on your side.

Can you see why we don't trust you?


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 30, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Well, if anyone would know about the specifics of racial purity, it would be you Art and your German people.



The usual old and boring Hasbara tactics: Ignore the message, ignore the arguments in the message, and try to attack the messenger personally.

Are you trying to play the old and tired "Nazi-Card"?



Im my case "guilt by association" does not work, my ancestors did not live in the Third Reich, they were victims of the Jewish Bolsheviks.



ForeverYoung436 said:


> You are also following in your people's ways by having a strange fascination with the Jews.



Our politicians have a strange fascination with Jews, we have to face the reality, and react to this sick fascination.

If every Western politicians has to kiss the ass of the Israel Lobby (Trump is no exception), how can we ignore the JQ?

If our government says that Germany’s support for Israel’s security is part of our national ethos, our raison d’être, that we cannot be neutral, speak objective in this conflict, does that meant that we, the German citizens, have to blindly follow our new female Führer again?

Well, if we blindly follow our German Führer again, then we will be blamed by the Palestinians for supporting the crimes of Zionists.

Today Jews have more influence, that the Palestinians, but who knows what will be in 10 years?

Do we have to pay compensations to Palestinians, because we supported the crimes of Zionists, and therefore are co-responsible for the Nakba?

If Germans learned something from history, then they should not blindly follow their leaders, they should use their own heads and think.


----------



## fanger (Dec 30, 2016)

Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu has long based his settlement strategy on the assumption that the international community will ignore the plight of the Palestinians. But the United Nations proved him wrong on Dec. 23, passing Security Council resolution 2334, which reaffirms the longstanding UN ruling that all Israeli settlements built outside Israel’s pre-1967 borders violate international law.

Israel has reacted with predictable fury to the UN resolution, with Netanyahu engaging in theatrical attempts to humiliate the resolution’s supporters. Netanyahu has also jousted verbally with US secretary of state John Kerry over the Obama administration’s reasons for withholding its veto, presumably hoping to impress his domestic political audience with an almost comical display of assumed international authority.

But even though Israel has made it clear that the non-binding resolution won’t restrain its continued settlement construction on the ground, the tone of its response reflects a well-grounded anxiety over the potential consequences of renewed international engagement on the conflict.

Despite Netanyahu’s confidence that the incoming Trump administration will back Israel on its settlement enterprise, the fact that not a single Israeli ally voted against the resolution deals a staggering blow to the prime minister’s core belief that Israel can normalize its international standing while denying the rights of millions of Palestinians. Netanyahu frequently boasts of Israel’s diplomatic gains, claiming it has made common cause with Sunni Arab states against Iran. But these statements are based on the unspoken assumption that amid more dramatic developments elsewhere, the world will simply forget about the Palestinians’ plight.

Netanyahu’s outrage over the UN vote was clearly a response to being proved embarrassingly wrong on that count. Not that it should have come as a surprise: Israel’s international standing has, in fact, always been premised on the achievement of Palestinian rights and sovereignty.

A little bit of history is important here. Israel first claimed and won recognition as a nation-state from the United Nations in 1949 as the partial fulfillment of 1947’s UN Resolution 181. That resolution proposed portioning historic Palestine into a Jewish and an Arab state. Israel was accepted into the community of nations as one part of a two-state solution.

Prospects for a two-state partition were reinvigorated in the late 1980s, when the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) leadership embraced the goal of statehood in the Palestinian territories occupied by Israel during the 1967 war. At the same time, a combination of the first Palestinian intifada and the end of the Cold War prompted Washington to initiate the Madrid talks—precursor to the Oslo Peace Process in the 1990s.

Israel enjoyed unprecedented diplomatic rehabilitation as a result of Oslo and its implied promise of Palestinian statehood. Netanyahu and his Likud Party, however, have always ferociously opposed Oslo. Even when, in 2009, he was forced out of diplomatic necessity to rhetorically accept the principle of Palestinian statehood, Netanyahu hastened to make clear to the party faithful that he had no intention of ever implementing it. Six years later, he once again made the pledge to prevent a Palestinian state part of his campaign for reelection.

All along, Netanyahu has justified his opposition by promising that determined defiance would eventually convince the international community to accept Israel’s violation of UN rulings. Last week’s Security Council vote shows just how badly the Israeli leader misjudged international sentiment. Without the illusion of a “peace process,” Israel will likely face more international pressure over the occupation.

What US president Barack Obama did last week—and secretary of state John Kerry also emphasized in a pointed State address yesterday—was to call Israel’s bluff. There is no longer any process underway for ending the occupation and achieving a two-state solution based on the 1967 lines, as Israel’s continued settlement in occupied territory makes clear. And no credible process means no diplomatic shield protecting Israel from the consequences of its actions.

Meanwhile, despite the hawkish posture of the incoming administration, Donald Trump in fact offers Israel little protection. The positions taken by the president-elect on the issue are so far outside the international consensus that he won’t command the moral or diplomatic authority necessary to restrain others from acting against the occupation.

Senior Israeli leaders have, in recent years, warned that the occupation creates an apartheid situation similar to South Africa’s white minority regime in the 1980s. Activists favoring sanctions to punish Israel over the occupation welcomed last week’s vote, and Israel’s defiant response, because it makes their work so much easier.

Interestingly, one of the earliest consequences of the resolution may soon be felt on the soccer field.

The rules of FIFA, the international body that runs the game, forbid any member nation from including teams whose home stadiums are outside its national territory without agreement from the recognized authority in that territory.
The world has finally called Israel’s bluff on its non-existent Palestinian peace process


----------



## montelatici (Dec 30, 2016)

“The UN resolution makes it much more difficult for FIFA to pretend that allowing Israel to hold games in the settlements is neutral or acceptable,”  

Human Rights Watch: UN settlement vote boosts FIFA pressure


----------



## Art__Allm (Dec 30, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Isn't it more a Jewish fascination with the Germans?



I cannot say that all Jews were fascinated with all Germans, but Zionists and National Socialists were fascinated with each others, they learned from each others, they cooperated, and they supported each other.

Judenpolizei and Judenräte were responsible for sending Jews to the camps:



> _Judenräte_ were responsible for the internal administration of ghettos, standing between the Nazi occupiers and their Jewish communities. In general, the _Judenräte_ represented the elite from their Jewish communities. Often, a _Judenrat_ had a group for internal security and control, a Jewish _Ordnungspolizei_. They also attempted to manage the government services normally found in a city such as those named above. However, the requirements of the Nazis to deliver community members to forced labor, deportation or Nazi concentration camps placed them in the position of helping the occupiers.
> 
> Judenrat - Wikipedia



Today Zionists accuse the descendants of German Normies of collaboration with the NS-Regime, because they did not risk their lives and did not stop the deportation of Jews. Well, most Normies did not know about this.

But the Jewish elite and their descendants, who were directly responsible for this deportation, was never accused of any crimes, the "collective responsibility" only applies to Germans, but not to the Zionists.

Lenni Brenner wrote a book about it, and some radical Zionists were ready to fight against the GB on the side of the Third Reich.



> Late in 1940, Lehi, having identified a common interest between the intentions of the new German order and Jewish national aspirations, proposed forming an alliance in World War II with Nazi Germany.[2] It offered assistance in transferring the Jews of Europe to Palestine, in return for Germany's help in expelling Britain from Mandatory Palestine.[_citation needed_] Late in 1940, Lehi representative Naftali Lubenchik went to Beirut to meet German official Werner Otto von Hentig (who also was involved with the Haavara or Transfer Agreement, which had been transferring German Jews and their funds to Palestine since 1933).
> Lehi (group) - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger (Dec 30, 2016)

Indeed,
The rules of FIFA, the international body that runs the game, forbid any member nation from including teams whose home stadiums are outside its national territory without agreement from the recognized authority in that territory. Two years ago, that statute was used to block Russia—under threat of suspension and therefore of losing the right to host the 2018 World Cup—from incorporating Crimean teams in its leagues after taking control of the territory from Ukraine. The Palestinian Football Association, also a member of FIFA, has since made a similar complaint, citing the involvement of teams based in settlements in Israel’s domestic leagues as grounds for suspension.

The international body is due to respond in January. Israel could dodge the issue by simply moving those teams inside the 1967 lines, but that would fly in the face of the government’s efforts to normalize the settlements. And Israel’s argument to FIFA that the status of the settlements was a matter of dispute becomes even less tenable in the face of Resolution 2334.

Suspension would exclude Israel’s national team from international competition and its professional teams from European leagues, striking a significant psychological blow for ordinary Israeli soccer fans. And that may be the first of many.

In a world that has rejected Netanyahu’s invitation to ignore the plight of the Palestinians, he may come to miss the protective shield offered by the peace process—and even the outgoing US president against whom he now directs so much ire.
The world has finally called Israel’s bluff on its non-existent Palestinian peace process


----------



## fanger (Dec 30, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it more a Jewish fascination with the Germans?
> ...


_*The Transfer Agreement: The Dramatic Story of the Pact Between the Third Reich and Jewish Palestine*_ is a book written by author Edwin Black, documenting the transfer agreement ("Haavara Agreement" in Hebrew) between Zionist organizations and Nazi Germany to transfer a number of Jews and their assets to Palestine. This agreement was partly inspired by a global boycott of Germany that had appeared to threaten the Reich.[1] Controversial as it may be seen in hindsight, it marked one of the few rescue of Jews and their assets during the Holocaust
The Transfer Agreement - Wikipedia

The Zionists were only interested in Rich Jews, the rest were left as a burnt offering


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2016)

fanger said:


> Indeed,
> The rules of FIFA, the international body that runs the game, forbid any member nation from including teams whose home stadiums are outside its national territory without agreement from the recognized authority in that territory. Two years ago, that statute was used to block Russia—under threat of suspension and therefore of losing the right to host the 2018 World Cup—from incorporating Crimean teams in its leagues after taking control of the territory from Ukraine. The Palestinian Football Association, also a member of FIFA, has since made a similar complaint, citing the involvement of teams based in settlements in Israel’s domestic leagues as grounds for suspension.
> 
> The international body is due to respond in January. Israel could dodge the issue by simply moving those teams inside the 1967 lines, but that would fly in the face of the government’s efforts to normalize the settlements. And Israel’s argument to FIFA that the status of the settlements was a matter of dispute becomes even less tenable in the face of Resolution 2334.
> ...



Oh my. _The Zionists_™ have angered FIFA? 

Oh heavens. What's next - censure by the International Ping Pong Federation?


----------



## fanger (Dec 30, 2016)

There is no anger ( apart from the frustrated israeli firsters) Rules which apply to all will be implemented, much to the chagrin of the " God gave it to us" land grabbers


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2016)

fanger said:


> There is no anger ( apart from the frustrated israeli firsters) Rules which apply to all will be implemented, much to the chagrin of the " God gave it to us" land grabbers


I'm assigning you the task of scouring Juan Cole's blog for data on FIFA's rules concerning participation by Islamic terrorists.


----------



## fanger (Dec 31, 2016)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no anger ( apart from the frustrated israeli firsters) Rules which apply to all will be implemented, much to the chagrin of the " God gave it to us" land grabbers
> ...


Meanwhile you can continue with your   follie Hollie posting from Juan Kerr's blog


----------



## fanger (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's one, Does   Israel's UN Tantrum Actually Further Palestine's Struggle?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Isn't it strange that every time the Jew haters bring up the book The Transfer, they never mention Edwin Blacks following book? "The Farhud: Roots of an Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust"

Sieg Heil, Fanger.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 31, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Propaganda again.  That's all you ever post.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


I see. You read one book by an author and call it gospel. Another of his books you call propaganda.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You prove once again your lack of knowledge. Judaism in its core is not a religion. It is an ethbic belonging. To this ethnic belonging there is history, geography, culture, language.

Religion is another aspect. It is less than only a small part of that being a Jew is.

Wow. Learn about the people you hate. If you dislike something... At least know what it is about. Geez.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 31, 2016)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is.  It's called the Jewish state, after all and even its claim to the land is religious.
> ...



Wow. That is simply not true. Where do you people get all this nonsense..


----------



## montelatici (Dec 31, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I use data from official source documents to make my points, not books or novels as you do.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 31, 2016)

Lipush said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's amazing, so as soon as an Inuit converts to Judaism he/she becomes ethnically and culturally different from being an Inuit.  You people are hilarious, you are a ridiculous bunch of pompous asses.


----------



## Lipush (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Converting is possible bit it is difficult.

And better be pompous asses than being a Jew hating cult which you seem to admire.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 31, 2016)

fanger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Did you steal that from Juan Coles' blog?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yeah, sure, Next you will be telling us that you used official documents to inform Edwin Black that he was all wrong about the Nazis and the Arabs and that his book is all propaganda  I have a great idea for you since you are so wrapped up with your obsession with the Jews and nothing else that it appears that you have no life..  Why not give this forum a rest this weekend  and concentrate on other forums?  This way your rest from this forum would have energized you to come back like a tiger spewing out the same nonsense.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 31, 2016)

Why don't you take a break to peruse the official data from the source documents so when you return you will be able to debate with something other than propaganda.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Why don't you take a break to peruse the official data from the source documents so when you return you will be able to debate with something other than propaganda.


Look at you.  The one who needs a break is you.  In your deluded mind I guess you don't think that Edwin Black did a lot of research to write his book about the Nazis and the Arabs.  People here have your number, and the only ones who are cheering you while reading this forum are anti-Semites just like you.

It looks like Monte doesn't want to have any kind of life.  Whatever organization is behind him supplies him with packages of Depends to demonize Israel night and day on his computer.  Does anyone think he cares about all those Muslims who sadly have killed each other in other parts of the Middle East?  The Jews didn't do this so mum's the word.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 31, 2016)

The author did no research, he just made things up.  You respond to my every post moron, who pays you?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 31, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The author did no research, he just made things up.  You respond to my every post moron, who pays you?


Monte thinks that the readers are that stupid that they are unable to see how many posts he responds to.

I guess Monte doesn't want to hear that the Arabs and the Nazis got together.  The author did a lot of research for his book, but Monte, the Jew hater, wants the readers to think that the author lied throughout his book.  It would be fun to see Monte and the author debate each other except it might be too much of asking Monte to leave his computer for a while.  All the time debating would take away from the time demonizing the Jews on this forum.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2017)

Lipush said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think that is why defining "Jewish" can be so hard...but religion is inextrably wound up in it - you can't really separate it because the religious aspect is what gives them their claim to Israel.  The culture and history though, does make it different than the other major religions and the fact that you can be a secular Jew and still be a Jew.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> The author did no research, he just made things up.  You respond to my every post moron, who pays you?




Netanyahu wil ignore the UN's response.

He knows that the US will start WWIII. , will go go deeper into bankruptcy , in order to keep Netanyahu's  fraud alive.


.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I think that is why defining "Jewish" can be so hard...but religion is inextrably wound up in it - you can't really separate it because the religious aspect is what gives them their claim to Israel.  The culture and history though, does make it different than the other major religions and the fact that you can be a secular Jew and still be a Jew.



Its not the religious aspect which gives the Jewish people their claim to Israel.  

 Its the historical aspect.  The history of the Jewish people in their land.  The _re-constitution _of their sovereignty.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is why defining "Jewish" can be so hard...but religion is inextrably wound up in it - you can't really separate it because the religious aspect is what gives them their claim to Israel.  The culture and history though, does make it different than the other major religions and the fact that you can be a secular Jew and still be a Jew.
> ...





It is NOT their land.


.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 1, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> It is NOT their land.
> .



I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Jewish people in Israel, so why, do you think, it isn't their land?  And their Temple?


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > It is NOT their land.
> ...





I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Muslims people in Palestine since 1922. 

read the History of Palestine written by a nice Jewish Historian

*Introduction to the Israel-Palestine Conflict*

*Norman Finkelstein*

Across the mainstream Zionist spectrum, it was understood from the outset that Palestine’s indigenous Arab population would not acquiesce in its dispossession. 

_n general both sides understood each other well and knew that the implementation of Zionism could be only at the expense of the Palestinian Arabs.”
_


----------



## montelatici (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



One can be a secular Christian and still be a Christian.  The only difference between an Inuit that adopts Christianity and an Inuit that adopts Judaism is the religion.  They remain Inuits.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 1, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Muslims people in Palestine since 1922.



In fact, I am not.  Never have I.  And the Arab Muslims have been there a lot longer than 1922.

But you didn't answer my question.  Why is it not the Jewish people's land?  You said it is NOT the Jewish people's land.  Why is it not?  Why do they not have some sort of claim to it?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Muslims people in Palestine since 1922.
> ...



There are no Jewish people as there are no Christian people or Muslim people.   There are people of many nationalities, ethnicities and races that practice Judaism, Christianity and Islam.  An Italian Jew is an Italian that practices Judaism an Italian Muslim is an Italian that practices Islam.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


That's really profound, Stumpy.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 1, 2017)

Just fact, Punk.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Muslims people in Palestine since 1922.
> ...




I am saying that it is NOT EXCLUSIVELY Jewish Land. 

It belongs to those who choose to live there - and Palestinians should have the right to be elected as PM .


.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 1, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> I am saying that it is NOT EXCLUSIVELY Jewish Land



That makes a world of difference.  You should be more explicit when you post.  We agree then.  Both peoples have claims to the land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > I am saying that it is NOT EXCLUSIVELY Jewish Land
> ...


That means that the Palestinians have the right to return to their homes.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Absolutely.


.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Are you not aware, Tinmore, that the people you think should return to their homes are mostly dead?  Are you trying to tell us that their children and grandchildren, such as you, should be allowed to return?  Why is it that there were millions and millions of displaced people after World War II who were able to get on with their lives, many very successfully, and their descendents are certainly not whining about being able to go back to the old homestead?  The only reason for all this whining is the hope that millions of younger Palestinians around the world will return and their numbers will overwhelm the Jews so that they will be able to take over.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 1, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




Why is it OK for the Zionists to overwhelm the Palestinians but not vice-versa?


.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, the Jews from Europe went to Palestine and overwhelmed the native people and took over.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Because Simon sez. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jan 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Jewish people in Israel, so why, do you think, it isn't their land?  And their Temple?




Some of the inhabitants of ancient Palestine were monotheists, but most of them were pagans. 

I am reading at the moment "The Bible Unearthed" by Israel Finkelstein, he does not use the word "Jews", he uses the word *Judahites*, and he explicitly says that these Judahites were the predecessors of Christians, Jews and Muslims.

The Judahite Temple was just another pagan Temple, the King David was just a local war lord that controlled only a little village.

Israel and Judah were two separated Kingdoms, and Israel was a pagan Kingdom.

Judah was an insignificant piece of land, nobody bothered to conquer it.

Israel was prosperous, but it was a pagan Kingdom.

After Israel was destroyed in 720 BCE by Assyrians, Judah was flooded by refugees from the North, and only after that the priests of Jerusalem began to promote the Yahweh-based monolatry cult.

 They supported the King Hetzekiha, and Hetzekiha tried to ban the pagan cults. At this time, in order to support Hetzekiha and unite the people, the priests invented the legends about Israel and Judah being one people with common roots. 

There were already a lot if legends, and some of these folklore became the "common history" of the conquest of Canaan and the supposed Kingdom of David, that never existed, because David only controlled a small village, according to archeologists.

The king of Judah Josiah also promoted monotheism, and he even tried to conquer Israel at the end of the 7th century BCE, when Assyrian Empire collapsed. 

And at this time Josiah's court promoted the idea that people of Israel and Judah were of the same origin, but Israel was presumably punished by Yahweh, because they abandoned monotheism.

 In reality Israel was a totally different pagan state, populated by totally different people, there was no common history with Judah.

The efforts of Josiah were not successfully, because the Egyptian King Necho decided to support Assyrians.

Josiah was killed, and Judah became a province of Egypt.

But the invented common history of Israel and Judah were already put into writings, that was the beginning of the Bible, a book of oriental fairy tales.

The Assyrian war was eventually won by the Babylonian faction. 

In 597 BCE Jerusalem was plundered, ten years later it was totally destroyed and the priests and other members of the monotheistic elite were deported to Babylon.

In Babylon the expelled priests went on writing fiction stories about the monotheistic and Yahweh chosen people of Israel, but the majority of Palestinians remained pagans.

Monotheism became popular in Palestine after the split in the original monotheistic dogma, speak after the birth of Christianity. Many Palestinians became Christians, and later most of them converted to Islam.

What to today Jews - they are mostly descendants of Pagans (Berbers, Yemenite Arabs, Khazars, Slavs, etc) who converted to Judaism in the Muddle Ages.

Ergo: The "Jewish people" is an invention of Zionists, most of the real descendants of Judahites never left Palestine, though they changed their religion to Christianity and later to Islam.


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is.  It's called the Jewish state, after all and even its claim to the land is religious.
> ...



Yes You call Rabbis 'white' now, but 40-60 years ago Jews were prosecuted on a daily basis for merely being Jews, even when fully assimilated. 

Judaism never was a religion. Religion is a Greco-Roman term.

Total ignorance  and disregard of history and Judaism. 
A Jew is forbidden from converting a person, he's to spread the knowledge of G-d by giving the 7 Noahide laws.

The Hebrew Israelites have a large community in South of Israel. 
They also tend to perform well in the IDF. 

Yes that grandma, even if she was fully atheist aka 'assimilated'- would be prosecuted for merely being a Jew.
Jews have dealt with that question for centuries, leave it to Maimonides.

Judaism is not inherited- being a Jew is.
What's the obsession with the skin color? ARE YOU BLIND?
 All You did is show Your Racism- how You look at people.


I get it- a Greco-Roman European looks at the Jews and still doesn't get it- the recognition of the Jewish culture by his ancestors, that so much changed the world around us.


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Jewish people in Israel, so why, do you think, it isn't their land?  And their Temple?
> ...



So much effort, so little sense.

Many Jews wrote influential works on many subjects 'based on scientific data'. Some even got medals for it. But still didn't make their theories correct. Marxism/Communism comes to mind. 

The Jewish people were described in many of Your ancestors' works, centuries before Zionism.


Now please tell, have You ever opened a real Jewish book on a serious subject? Why all the effort to read the most anti-Israeli authors?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jan 2, 2017)

rylah said:


> Yes You call Rabbis 'white' now....



I call white Rabbis white, and I call a spade a spade. 

Moses Maimonides called black Africans "apes" that looked like humans (see "The Guide for the Perplexed") , and he is still honoured as one of the most important authorities in Judaism.




rylah said:


> ...but 40-60 years ago Jews were prosecuted on a daily basis for merely being Jews, even when fully assimilated.




Collective punishment was not unusual back then.

Germans in the Soviet Union or in Poland were persecuted on a daily basis merely for being German, even when fully assimilated.

Japanese were persecuted in the USA merely for being Japanese, etc.

Today collective punishment is outlawed, but Israel still uses collective punishment. 

A home of a supposed "terrorist" is destroyed, speak the entire family is punished merely for being related to the suspected "terrorist".




> Judaism never was a religion. Religion is a Greco-Roman term.



Never?



Sorry, but I do not have time to discuss on such a primitive level. 




> The Hebrew Israelites have a large community in South of Israel.
> They also tend to perform well in the IDF.



Yes, they are used as "cannon fodder", but they do not get Israeli citizenship.





> Yes that grandma, even if she was fully atheist aka 'assimilated'- would be prosecuted for merely being a Jew.
> Jews have dealt with that question for centuries...




Jews were expelled from about 100 countries.

And if somebody questions the narrative about Jews being in every single case totally innocent, and the non-Jews being in every single case irrational haters who just hated Jews for no reason, because Jews never did nothing bad for the people in the host countries, he will be called a "wicked Anti-Semite". 

Just forget about the conflict of interests between Jews and non-Jews, if you do not believe that Jews cared more about the non-Jews, than about their own tribe, then you are an "irrational Jew-Hater" that just atavistically hates these innocent and powerless Jews.





> I get it- a Greco-Roman European looks at the Jews and still doesn't get it- the recognition of the Jewish culture by his ancestors, that so much changed the world around us.



There was no common "Jewish culture".

Even East- and West Ashkenazi had different cultures.

The German Jew Walter Rathenau called the Jews from Russia "Asiatische Horde" (Asian Horde), a totally alien people to him.

And today Russian Jews refuse to live in Israel in the neighborhood with Oriental Jews or Ethiopian Jews, they openly say that their cultures are totally incompatible.

Oriental Jews have still polygamy and they practice children marriage and female genital mutilation, they are, culturally, like backward Arabs.

There were Ashkenazi and Sephardic communities in western Europe in the past, but they historically were fully isolated from each others.

They had different ghettoes, dufferent Synagogues and even different graveyards. They never intermixed before the creation of Israel, and even in Israel they are still segregated (separate scools, etc).

So how can anybody in his right mind say that a black Ethiopian Jew and a white Russian Jew have the same culture?



No, they only have a similar religion, they all believe that they are "chosen", speak "special", speak "more equal" than non-Jews.

But if you try to explain the hate against the Jews with their religion, that maybe has something to do with their behaviour in the countries they were expelled from, then you are a "wicked Jew-Hater", even if you yourself are of Jewish ancestry.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 2, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes You call Rabbis 'white' now....
> ...



Well, if Jews believe they're "chosen", "special", and are "more equal" than non-Jews, what does that say about Christians and Muslims?  At least Jews believe that any upright and moral person, whether Jew or non-Jew, gets to go to Heaven.  What about Christians or the "elect of god"?  They believe that all who are not "saved" by Jesus go to Hell.  And how about Muslims or the "true believers"?  Their idea of Heaven is too stupid for words, with their 72 virgins for bloody murderer "martyrs", and the unbelievers going into a lake of fire.  Why do all Jew-haters, like Art and Penelope, have a fascination with Jews and Judaism?  And with all their research and studies about their obsession, they still get it all wrong.  Art's avatar of that cold, smirking, pale-faced Nazi is probably a self-portrait.  How much Jewish blood is on your Nazi, German hands?  You'll never be able to wash it off.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 2, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




Listen dingleberry

the problem is that the Zionists decided to create a country in AN AREA THAT WAS ALREADY POPULATED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAN YOU UNDERSTAND THAT YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKER


.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


Like the US?
Who needed France's money to win the war against Great Britain.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...









In the first round of conquest,
the Zionist movement set its
sights on "the way of transfer."
For all the public rhetoric about
wanting to "live with the Arabs
in conditions of unity and
mutual honor and together
with them to turn the common
homeland into a flourishing land"
*(Twelfth Zionist Congress, 1921), 
the Zionists from early on were in 
fact bent on expelling them. "


Norman G Finkelstein
American Historian.*


----------



## Shusha (Jan 2, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to assume you are not actually denying the history of the Jewish people in Israel, so why, do you think, it isn't their land?  And their Temple?
> ...



Ah.  So you ARE actually going to deny the history of the Jewish people in Israel.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 2, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Listen dingleberry
> 
> the problem is that the Zionists decided to create a country in AN AREA THAT WAS ALREADY POPULATED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Can you understand that the country was populated with both the Jewish people and Arabs? And can you understand that the Jewish people were RE-CREATING their Nation -- in which they were expelled, oppressed, invaded, murdered, conquered and settled by foreigners?  And can you understand that there is plenty of room for both peoples -- as evidenced by the 10-fold increase in population since the 1920s?

Why can't the Arab Muslims live next to Jews? Sheesh.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 2, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...


 
I wasn't even talking to you Newbie.  I was talking to Art whose German relatives killed my relatives.  Much of his posts aren't about the I/P conflict at all, but are pure anti-Jewish diatribes, so I countered his arguments on those issues.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Listen dingleberry
> ...



There were a small number of Arab Jews in Palestine before the European Zionist invasion.  They were culturally Arabs, like the Christians and the Muslims.  Nearly all of the people that practiced Judaism or other religions in Roman Palestine converted to Christianity when Christianity became the state religion.  The current day Palestinians are the descendants of the people that have always lived in Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


As the history of the geographic area you falsely believe is the "country of Pal'istan" has been the target of multiple invasions and conquests, your nonsense claim "the current day Palestinians are the descendants of the people that have always lived in Palestine." Is clearly false. 

You might want to re-focus your wiki searches.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Sure, snowflake.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There were a small number of Arab Jews in Palestine before the European Zionist invasion.  They were culturally Arabs, like the Christians and the Muslims.  Nearly all of the people that practiced Judaism or other religions in Roman Palestine converted to Christianity when Christianity became the state religion.  The current day Palestinians are the descendants of the people that have always lived in Palestine.



They were culturally Arab because the Jewish lands were invaded, conquered and culturally overtaken.  

If you have no problem with the Jewish people in the land being invaded, conquered and converted culturally from Jews to Arab Muslims, surely you can have no moral problem with the Jewish people returning and converting everyone back to being Jewish, now, can you?


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes You call Rabbis 'white' now....
> ...



1. Thomas Jefferson who wrote "_All men were created equal_" , owned 200 slaves. Does it make him a racist?

That's exactly why Maimonides is considered to be a genius and an authority among philosophers, physicians, theologians and even commanders.
While You have no clue and try to argue on such an infantile shallow level...actually shows the point Maimonides made about the Cushites. A point You'll never get looking through modern Euro-American eyes.

2. Prosecution of Jews and inner European struggles are oranges and apples. Basically You're claiming that because You ancestors used to hate each other it was acceptable for them to unify around their hate towards the Jews.
Where is Your liberal freedom loving democratic righteousness?

Demolition of terrorists' house is the most precise way to destroy an enemy military object, remind You Arab Palestinian declaration of war is still in force. It's also used as a deter, helps many teenagers solve this simple equation, and just go study instead of...

Just in perspective- the Americans use drones. The Russians once sent the terrorists a couple of bags with their family members in them and a note. The Chechens released the kidnapped soldiers and it never reoccurred.

3. Of course this is a common misconception even among many Jews.
There's Jewish culture and heritage, it's a body of knowledge.
Religions deal with beliefs, Jews deal with the life here on earth, very practical.

4. IDF is one of the most technologically developed armies. It's called a 'startup nation' for a reason. It employs Arabs, Druze, Lebanese, Russians, Ukrainians, Americans and Jews.
Do You think it would miss a practical quality in a soldier, or is it just what You would do in such a position (misuse soldiers)?

5. Well but that's not what You or me actually said. You actually tried to justify the expulsion of Jews from Judea Samaria.
Nothing rational in this response. It's a fallacy, You invent new narratives and project them.

6. Fact is ALL new Jewish writings had to be accepted by all communities in Judea and in diaspora.
The Jerusalem Talmud was written in correlation with the Babylonian Talmud, so as the works of Rashbi, Maimonides or Baal Shem Tov.
Another fact is Ashkenazi, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews came to Israel with same exact Torah scrolls, same exact practices, measures and tools. The differences were minor.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So as a specialist, what Jewish writing have You read full?


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Another one of Your amusing 'facts'?
With such wild imagination I could find You enough evidence that Cows are aliens.
Try a library, a real one in a building.


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



And as many other people they were ruled by others who decided their destiny.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > There were a small number of Arab Jews in Palestine before the European Zionist invasion.  They were culturally Arabs, like the Christians and the Muslims.  Nearly all of the people that practiced Judaism or other religions in Roman Palestine converted to Christianity when Christianity became the state religion.  The current day Palestinians are the descendants of the people that have always lived in Palestine.
> ...



No, the few Jews that were in Palestine before the Zionist invasion were culturally Arab because they were Sephardic Jews from Spain who had to leave or convert when the Christians evicted the Arab rulers from Al-Andalus (Andalusia) the last Muslim holding in Spain.  The people of Palestine, those of the Jewish faith and others had converted to Christianity, long before.  The Christian faith was indigenous to Palestine, so it wasn't an invasive religion.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 2, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Of course these facts come from historical treatises and are based on events that actually happened.  Your propaganda is not based on facts.  There is even documentary film evidence for morons like you that have difficulty reading historical texts.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That's wonderful. You get your _hysterical facts _from a two minute long YouTube video.


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So this proves that real Jews are of Arab origin and Palestinians are of Jewish?
What minute?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 2, 2017)

What it means, and what anyone that has studied the subject knows, is that the people of Palestine are descendants of the people that had always lived in Palestine.  That they converted for convenience or by law did not change the genetics of the people.  Non Christians were banned from Palestine from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest, so those of other religions that wanted to remain residents of Palestine converted to Christianity. 

Arab is a cultural and linguistic designation.  Moroccans have very little (if any) Arabian genetic heritage, but they are considered Arabs.  Arabians are the people of the Arabian peninsula.  Most Palestinians today are Christians or Muslims, so are not Jewish.  Many of their ancestors practiced Judaism, so many of their ancestors were Jewish, but many of their ancestors also practiced the Samaritan religion, the Roman religions etc.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> What it means, and what anyone that has studied the subject knows, is that the people of Palestine are descendants of the people that had always lived in Palestine.  That they converted for convenience or by law did not change the genetics of the people.  Non Christians were banned from Palestine from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest, so those of other religions that wanted to remain residents of Palestine converted to Christianity.
> 
> Arab is a cultural and linguistic designation.  Moroccans have very little (if any) Arabian genetic heritage, but they are considered Arabs.  Arabians are the people of the Arabian peninsula.  Most Palestinians today are Christians or Muslims, so are not Jewish.  Many of their ancestors practiced Judaism, so many of their ancestors were Jewish, but many of their ancestors also practiced the Samaritan religion, the Roman religions etc.



Ah, the "everyone knows" meme. 

That's interesting because the Mongol invasion of the area of Pal'istan as well as the history of other invaders would refute your silly claim "the people of Palestine are descendants of the people that had always lived in Palestine." 

Obviously, you have not studied the matter. There is wiki, of course.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > What it means, and what anyone that has studied the subject knows, is that the people of Palestine are descendants of the people that had always lived in Palestine.  That they converted for convenience or by law did not change the genetics of the people.  Non Christians were banned from Palestine from 380 AD until the Muslim conquest, so those of other religions that wanted to remain residents of Palestine converted to Christianity.
> ...



The way I have figured it, Hollie, is that we have a Palestinian and his assistant posting, we have a convert to Islam posting, and some of the other posters are just two-bit anti-Semites who use the Jews as their scapegoats.  There is so much more going on in the Middle East that is so horrendous, yet they are obsessed with one tiny bit of land only because the Jews are involved.  If it happened to be the Hindus or Buddhists governing that area, these clowns would crawl back into the woodwork.   Does anyone in their right mind think that those crying here about the poor Palestinians have any compassion for these people?

It was a deception: Ex-Somali refugees regret coming home


----------



## montelatici (Jan 2, 2017)

Just facts MJ, just facts that you just can't accept.  Now, if you want to discuss the Middle East in general, there is a section for just that.  This is the I/P section.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Just facts MJ, just facts that you just can't accept.  Now, if you want to discuss the Middle East in general, there is a section for just that.  This is the I/P section.


Are you that befuddled, Monte, that you don't know to whom you are responding?  Maybe you need a little rest from this forum.  In fact, maybe you need shock treatments since evidently you are so obsessed that you have no life.  You can pick up your demonizing the Jews afterward..  Meanwhile, did anyone see Monte make a comment to the poster who happened to bring up North Korea recently on this forum, telling him there was a forum for that?

In ending, since Monte puts in his best effort to prove that the Jews don't belong to Israel, others think differently than he does.  Monte will call it all propaganda as he usually does, but I think a lot of the readers will see that the author studied his subject and will roll their eyes at Monte's input.


The Arabs in the Holy Land – Natives or Immigrants?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Just facts MJ, just facts that you just can't accept.  Now, if you want to discuss the Middle East in general, there is a section for just that.  This is the I/P section.


The ARTI-facts that no one but a demented soul can accept.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 2, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Thank you for posting the video - I have never seen it - it provides excellent evidence that Palestinian Arabs had accepted the Jews,

The Palestinians attacked the Jews when the Zionists decided to create Israel and disappear the Palestinians by any means necessary.

The goal of "disappearing" the 
indigenous Arab population 
points to a virtual truism buried 
beneath a mountain of 
apologetic Zionist literature: 
*what spurred Palestinians' 
opposition to Zionism was not 
anti-Semitism in the sense of 
an irrational hatred of Jews 
but rather the prospect - 
very real - of their expulsion. *

*
Norman G Finkelstein
Renown American Historian*


.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 2, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Just facts MJ, just facts that you just can't accept.  Now, if you want to discuss the Middle East in general, there is a section for just that.  This is the I/P section.
> ...




He is not saying that Jews do not belong in PALESTINE

He is saying that ISRAEL does not belong in Palestine.


.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 2, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Just facts MJ, just facts that you just can't accept.  Now, if you want to discuss the Middle East in general, there is a section for just that.  This is the I/P section.
> ...




You are a zionist

So you stupid fucks love Orwellian double talk in order to rationalize taking over Palestine.

So by "demented" you mean, of course: sane

Got you.

.


----------



## Art__Allm (Jan 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> I wasn't even talking to you Newbie.  I was talking to Art whose German relatives killed my relatives.



If you are referring to me - my German relatives did not kill any Jews.

They were honest and decent people who worked hard, they were not parasites, and I am very proud of my German ancestors.

I have already told that many times, but you desperately try to play the old and tired "Collective-Eternal-German-Guilt-Card", and hope that this will work.



In fact my German relatives were killed by Jewish Bolsheviks who killed millions and millions of Christians.

The Bolsheviks killed more innocent civilians than any other totalitarian regimes in the 20th century, but who cares about the feeling of Christians? 

Marxism is still "kosher", you can call yourself a proud Marxist, you can be violent and be proud of the mass murders, committed by Bolsheviks against Christians, this is not outlawed. 

 I do not know for sure if these Jewish Bolsheviks, who killed my German relatives, were your relatives, and I will never play the "Jewish-Bolshevik-Guilt-Card", because I do not believe in collective responsibility.

Everybody should be responsible and ashamed only for his own actions.

I am not interested in what your Jewish relatives did, you are not responsible for that, I only care about what you yourself do in this forum.

You seem to support the crimes of Zionists, you seem to think that Nakba was not bad for the cause of Zionism, and you should be ashamed of what you personally do.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 3, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't even talking to you Newbie.  I was talking to Art whose German relatives killed my relatives.
> ...



Yeah, my relatives weren't "parasites" either.  My paternal grandfather was a dairyman, and my maternal grandfather was a butcher.  I once went to a seamstress to fix some pants.  She told me that in "the old country" Jews were often called lazy and parasitical.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 3, 2017)

Art__Allm said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't even talking to you Newbie.  I was talking to Art whose German relatives killed my relatives.
> ...



Anyway, you are a hypocrite when you say that you don't believe in collective responsibility, especially from a long time ago.  Just this week, a Muslim attacked a nightclub in Turkey because "they were celebrating a pagan Christian holiday", and a few weeks before that a Muslim truck rammed into Christmas shoppers in your Fatherland, the accursed Germany.  Yet you love Muslims because many centuries ago they wrote that Jesus was a prophet in the Quran.  Yet we Jews, who get along famously with Christians these days, are blamed collectively by you yourself because my ancestors supposedly killed your god, or because of some obscure references to him in the Talmud.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

The rabbi President-elect Donald Trump appointed to participate in his inauguration ceremony heads the Simon Wiesenthal Center, which claims the United Nations resolution condemning Israeli settlements is the most “anti-Semitic/anti-Israel” event of 2016.

Rabbi Marvin Hier founded the center, named for the legendary Nazi hunter who died in 2005.

“The most stunning 2016 UN attack on Israel was facilitated by President Obama,” the Center wrote in a list of “The top ten worst global anti-Semitic/anti-Israel incidents.”

Other offenders include UK British Labour Leaders, Baroness Jenny Tongue, France, the BDS movement and a local branch of the German Teacher’s Union. After these the Center listed white supremacist Richard Spencer.

The Rabbi Blessing Trump is Thrashing Obama on Israel


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Is it "foreveryoung" or foreverstupid"

In 1949 Harry S Truman threw 1.5 million Muslims under the bus when he made them foreigners in their own land - he gave Palestine to the Zionists.

Since 1949 the US has given Israel 125 BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBillion dollars which have been used to conduct the Palestinian genocide.

From 1925 to 1949 Menachem Begin and the Irgun Terrorist Zionist gang terrorized the Palestinians and the British,

Let's talk about that for a while.


.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Once again you have interrupted a conversation that I was having with German Art.  You don't know what he said many times in this forum about Jews.  He has said, for instance, that he likes Muslims because Jesus is a prophet in Islam, whereas some rude things were said about Jesus in the Talmud.  (BTW Yeshu, the Hebrew form of that name, was popular in Talmudic times, and so the Talmud could've been referring to different Yeshus.)  I am trying to make him understand who is the true enemy of Christendom in this day and age.  As for your points, I also don't approve of the money that Israel takes from America, but what can I do about it as a regular citizen?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Also, there has never been a Palestinian "genocide".  They have multiplied many times over.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




*An Interview with Benny Morris*
by ARI SHAVIT


Note: *Benny Morris is the dean of Israeli ‘new historians*’, who have done so much to create a critical vision of Zionism–its expulsion and continuing oppression of the Palestinians, its pressing need for moral and political atonement. His 1987 book, *The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, chronicled the Zionist murders, terrorism, and ethnic cleansing that drove 600,000-750,000 Palestinians from their homes in 1948,* thus refuting the myth that they fled under the orders of Arab leaders. A second edition of this book is due out this month, chronicling even more massacres, and a previously unsuspected number of rapes and murders of Palestinian women. Thus Morris continues to provide crucial documentation for Palestinians fighting the heritage of Al-Nakba, “The Catastrophe.”

.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Art__Allm said:
> ...



Jordan kicked out how many Palestinians during Black September?

Let's talk about that. Shall we?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Yes, let's talk about it.  With the exception of the PLO leadership, none.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I have zero interest in talking about anything with you. Not even the weather.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Of course not, I have the facts.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Still not interested.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Let's talk about Palestinians not having to seek refuge in Jordan because PALESTINE - IN ITS ENTIRETY - belong to them.


Shall we?

.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


If anyone refers to Arab refugees as "Palestinians" after reading this link, they are in deep denial and can't be rehabilitated. Hopefully nobody minds if I put an article here.


Think-Israel


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Of course you're not interested in the facts.  None of you are.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Anyone that believes and then posts links to Zionist propaganda sites is in very deep denial. You just don't get it do you.  Everyone has access to the facts now, these propaganda websites don't work anymore.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Let's talk about it. Jordan learned a painful lesson in dealing with the Pal'istanian terrorists. It took the Jordanians a heaping stack of dead bodies to learn that lessin. Jordan has since built happy-fun walled encampments for their unwanted guests.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




So much bullshit , so little time

*The Palestine Mandate*

*The Council of the League of Nations:*

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and


*ART. 7.*

*The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of *****Palestinian citizenship***** by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine."

.*


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Nothing to talk about. What you say is pure fantasy.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You don't talk facts. Merely obsessive delusions.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




Let's just take one of the propaganda lies that this idiot spouts. that fact that the propaganda blogger that set up this Think-Israel Hasbara site can't even spell "fictitious" (spells it wrong two ways, LOL) should tell you the kind of sources the moron Hossfly relies on.  

_"The Arabs who adopted the name 'Palestinians' did so some 17 years after the termination of the Palestine Mandate, a name that the Arabs had always condemned as a foreign Zionist/British implant. It is a ficticious name for a ficiticious nationality that never existed."_

From 1922.  What do you suppose the self-described people of Palestine call themselves.  Scots?

"If the British Government would revise their present policy in Palestine, end the Zionist _con-dominium, _put a stop to all alien immigration and grant the People of Palestine — who by Right and Experience are the best judges of what is good and bad to their country — Executive and Legislative powers, the terms of a constitution could be discussed in a different atmosphere. If to-day* the People of Palestine* assented to any constitution which fell short of giving them full control of their own affairs they would be in the position of agreeing to an instrument of Government which might, and probably would, be used to smother their national life under a flood of alien immigration."

https://unispal.un.org/DPA/DPR/unis...48a7e5584ee1403485256cd8006c3fbe?OpenDocument


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I only post fact, as everyone knows.  The only problem with you people is that the facts don't align with the propaganda you have been brainwashed with.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You seem to want to engage with me, nevertheless.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


I believe that "Palestine" referred to the land itself. Jews wanted to be Israeli, not Palestinian. The Arabs could name the land allotted to them as Palestine but they never did. Don't forget, I was in school during that time and I remember the names and terms used. We studied the events because we lived in a time when history was being made.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They named it Palestine you moron, or they wouldn't have called themselves the people of Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Whatever you say, Ethel. They were Palestinians in Israel. Got it!


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

There was no Israel in 1922.  Why do you bother posting, you consistently make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



If Israel belongs in Palestine, maybe we should say that America should just give all its lands back to the Native American tribes and let them govern.  Or we could say it was wrong to split India into two parts and make one part Muslim to satisfy the Muslims.  I have a question for you.  Unless you live someplace out in the sticks, you see people from all over the world coming to America for better opportunities.  In your anti-Semitic mind, do you think you can possibility imagine the impoverished Arabs coming to Israel for the jobs their own poor countries could not provide for them?  Do you really think the British officials in the area were that dimwitted when they reported back that the Arabs were coming in hordes.  A few years ago did the story pass you by about an Egyptian official telling the Gazans to come home where they belong?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


The silly parrot is back with his "Propaganda, Propaganda"  Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



There used to be a poster who was retired from the State Department.  He even gave us the address of where the KGB told Arafat to take on the name of Palestinans for the Arabs in the area.  Imagine that, years before if you called an Arab a Palestinian you were insulting him because you were calling him a Jew.


----------



## rylah (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Who originally named the are 'Palestine'?
What language was the word taken from?


----------



## rylah (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There was no Israel in 1922.  Why do you bother posting, you consistently make a fool of yourself.


Yes there was what Arabs called  'Great Syria'.
However still no Palestine today.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Let's talk about Palestinians not having to seek refuge in Jordan because PALESTINE - IN ITS ENTIRETY - belong to them.
> Shall we?
> 
> .



Let's talk about hypocrites who insist that the Jewish people should not demand exclusive claim to the territory in question, while calling for Arab Palestinians exclusive claim to the territory.  Shall we?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Looking through the Italian sources, heirs to the Romans, the word was transmitted to the Romans by the Greeks who transliterated the Egyptian term for the Philistines.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




I understand that the truth is painful and you need a bromide to soothe your conscience.

.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...






> The Arabs could name the land allotted to them as Palestine but they never did.









.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Could you giver us a little information about the Arab Palestinian Pavilion at this World's Fair.

Jewish Palestine Pavilion - New York World Fair - 1939


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about Palestinians not having to seek refuge in Jordan because PALESTINE - IN ITS ENTIRETY - belong to them.
> ...




In 1949 Harry S Truman threw the Palestinian Arabs under the bus when he disenfranchised 1,5 million Palestinians when he gave Palestine to the politically powerful Zionists in exchange for 2 million dollars.

.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




FAKE FUCKING NEWS - *ZIONIST PROPAGANDA*

IN 1939 the UK REMINDED the murderous zionists that Palestine was NOT going to be a Jewish State.


*British White Paper of 1939*

"Unauthorized statements have been made to the effect that the purpose in view is to create a wholly Jewish Palestine. Phrases have been used such as that `Palestine is to become as Jewish as England is English.'* His Majesty's Government regard any such expectation as impracticable and have no such aim in view. Nor have they at any time contemplated .... the disappearance or the subordination of the Arabic population, language or culture in Palestine.* They would draw attention to the fact that the terms of the (Balfour) Declaration referred to do not contemplate that Palestine as a whole should be converted into a Jewish National Home, but that such a Home should be founded IN PALESTINE."


.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


British White Paper? How did that shit work out?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Nothing worked out for the stupid British. They flopped then cut and run.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




The Palestinian Arabs lost.

So did the US.

What motivated the 9/11 hijackers? See testimony most didn't


I don't understand , why do you celebrate ethnic cleansing and injustice?

.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


If it was ethnic cleansing, someone didn't get the job done. However, there was none.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Sad but true

Winston Churchill celebrated the creation of another apartheid state:

Winston Churchill on the other hand, specifically justified the “proud and vital role” of the Empire at the Peel Commission on Palestine in 1937 on this basis:

 "I do not admit that a wrong has been done to those people by the fact that *a stronger race, a higher grade race, or, at any rate, a more worldly-wise race,* to put it that way, has come in and taken their place. I do not admit it."

Why did the US help the stupid motherfuckers during WWII?

Hitler definitely thought that Germans were a *a stronger race, a higher grade race, or, at any rate, a more worldly-wise race.

Unbelievable.

.*


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Even Winston Churchill agreed that it was ethnic cleansing.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious,  et al,

Yes, we have to understand what was said.  I find it rather striking that out of all the many hours of testimony, the critics should focus on that.



Contumacious said:


> The Palestinian Arabs lost.
> 
> So did the US.
> 
> What motivated the 9/11 hijackers? See testimony most didn't.


*(COMMENT)*

The question is:  What significance do we attach to the statement that someone "identifies" with something.

Let's put it in another context.

•  Adolf Hitler, Napoleon Bonaparte, Joseph Stalin, Qin Shi Huang and Genghis Khan:  They all identified with the Great Rulers of the World.

•  Aum Shinrikyo (“Supreme Truth”),  Jim Jones ("Peoples Temple - Jonestown"),  Joseph Di Mambro and Luc Jouret ("Order of the Solar Temple"),  
David Koresh ("Branch Davidians"):  All identified with the powers of the Supreme Being.  ​
Just because the most heinous terrorists in contemporary history identify with the Arab Palestinians --- does not give them any special consideration.  Any day is a good day to neutralize a terrorist; especially a Palestinian Terrorist.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Contumacious,  et al,
> 
> Yes, we have to understand what was said.  I find it rather striking that out of all the many hours of testimony, the critics should focus on that.
> 
> ...






In 1925 the Zionists invade Palestine. Menachem Begin and the Irgun zionist gang begin their terrorist wave

In 1949 Harry S Truman deprived 1.5 MMMillion Palestinians of their homeland

In 1990 the US parked troops in Iraq in order to defend Israel. and to prevent Saddam from helping the Palestinians. The US remained there for 18 years causing thousands of deaths and unbelievable suffering.

But , somehow, that should have NOT motivated the Palestinians to attack the entity which is subsidizing their genocide.


Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

what the fuck am I missing?

.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious,  et al,
> ...





​


----------



## montelatici (Jan 3, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Contumacious,  et al,
> 
> Yes, we have to understand what was said.  I find it rather striking that out of all the many hours of testimony, the critics should focus on that.
> 
> ...



You are such a racist pig.  You worship terrorists like Begin, Shamir etc., yet you single out Palestinian Muslim and Christian freedom fighters for neutralization.  You are one sick puppy.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




Suck my goy dick.

.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious,  et al,
> ...


Now that's pretty darn funny. Your heroes in the various Islamic terrorist franchises occupying Gaza and the West Bank have nearly purged the area of Christians. The Hamas charter clearly outlines the genocidal goals of your Islamic terrorist heroes relative to Jews so flailing your Poms Poms for such an ideology, well, what does that say about you?


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...




They have to oppose the apartheid state by any means necessary


Winston Churchill on the other hand, specifically justified the “proud and vital role” of the Empire at the Peel Commission on Palestine in 1937 on this basis:

* I do not admit that a wrong has been done to those people by the fact that a stronger race, a higher grade race, or, at any rate, a more worldly-wise race, to put it that way, has come in and taken their place. I do not admit it."*
*

.*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



A little birdie told me that you were castrated.  Isn't it amazing, readers, how the two-bit anti-Semites are so vulgar on this forum?  They probably are losers in real life and have picked the Jews as their scapegoats for their failures.   Meanwhile, their eyes are closed to the suffering of others in the Middle East.  Did your "Goy Dick" tell you that many Christians have been murdered in the Middle East in recent years?


----------



## Art__Allm (Jan 4, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ....many Christians have been murdered in the Middle East in recent years?



1. Muslims, oriental Jews and Christians lived in peace in Palestine, before the European Zionists started their colonial project, which resulted in the ethnic cleansing of the native Semitic population of Palestine, that are historical facts.

2. Zionists were caught red handed with their "false flag" attacks, they were eager to instigate hate between Christians, Muslims and Jews, that are historical facts.

3. Radical Muslims are supported by Saudis and their Zionist allies, that are facts, too.

It seems to me that you are a Zionist shill, but you do you job very unprofessional.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 4, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Churchill. a Gentile, always saw the Arabs/Muslims for who they really are.


----------



## rylah (Jan 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Yes except that the Greeks used the term "*allophuloi" instead of 'philistines', which simply means 'other people'. *

And indeed the earliest record about the Philistines comes from the temple of Ramses. The Egyptians called these people 'Pleset', very close to the Hebrew 'Pleshet' and other Semitic languages.

Can You tell us what do 'pleset/pleshet/philistine' actually mean in Hebrew or Egyptian?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


"They", meaning the Israelis, certainly do have to oppose Arab-Moslem apartheid and retrogression. There is no greater soul crushing, spirit killing ideology on the planet than the Islamic Death Cult.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 4, 2017)

From Rachel Moore:

~ In 1967 Israel took over East Jerusalem, the site of the Temple Mount along with the West Bank of the Jordan River also known by the biblical names Judea and Samaria. If you want to talk about the old testament you’re going to be spending a lot of time talking about Judea and Samaria as it’s where most of it happened. It’s where Abraham, Isaac and Jacob are buried, it’s where Sarah, Ruth and Rebecca are buried and it’s where the ancient Hebrews entered into the Holy Land and fought so many battles as soldiers of the Hebrew Kings and before.

When the Jordanian Arab Legion knocked the Jewish presence out of the Old City during Israel’s War of Independence they used artillery to demolish 58 Jewish synagogues, used gravestones form the mount of Olives cemetery to pave a road they built through it and refused to allow Jews to worship at their holy sites for the 19 years it was in their hands. This was in direct contravention to the armistice agreement signed by the two sides that marked the end of the War of Independence. This agreement specifically mandated that Jews would be allowed to worship in the Old City. They were not.~


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 4, 2017)

Contumacious,  et al,

I think there is a bit of confusion here.



Contumacious said:


> In 1925 the Zionists invade Palestine. Menachem Begin and the Irgun zionist gang begin their terrorist wave


*(COMMENT)*

No, this is what you want to believe.  BUT, the Zionist _(if you want to call them that)_ were approved _(1920 San Remo)_ by the Allied Powers _(having the Title and Rights to the territory in question)_ to immigrate into the territory about to be placed under the Mandate.  This immigration policy was set to to secure the co-operation of all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the Jewish National Home (JNH).

This was not an invasion _(a provocative allegation to stir sympathy for the perpetual victim and incite hostilities)_ but a necessary step to meet a Mandate Requirement.

The Irgun was not established until 1931 (not 1925) to help counter Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) organizations such as the like the Palestinian Black Hand founded by the Radical Islamic preacher from Syria; Izz ad-Din al-Qassam.



Contumacious said:


> In 1949 Harry S Truman deprived 1.5 MMMillion Palestinians of their homeland


*(COMMENT)*

Foreign Policy is one of those processes that will ever satisfy all the people all the time.  The fact that the US recognized the establishment of Israel under the "right to self-determination" in no way deprived the Arab Palestinian of anything.  All peoples have the right to self-determination, whether or not the US recognizes them.   Self-determination is an integral element of basic human rights and fundamental freedoms.

This notion that America is somehow responsible for the lack of success in the development of the Arab Palestinians is simply another manifestation of that has so characterized the inabilities of the Palestinian people.  For nearly seven decades the Arab Palestinians have operated under the squeaky wheel concept:  whoever whines the most like a baby, will get the attention it craves.



Contumacious said:


> In 1990 the US parked troops in Iraq in order to defend Israel. and to prevent Saddam from helping the Palestinians. The US remained there for 18 years causing thousands of deaths and unbelievable suffering.


*(COMMENT)*

There were no US Forces stationed inside Iraq in 1990.  But I understand the gist.  This is the concept that the Arab Palestinians are at the center of the universe and everything that America does (or its allies) orbit the Arab Palestinians.

Most people would agree that up and until about 2010, America has tried to improve its strategic position in the maintenance of an Hegemony in the Middle East/Persian Gulf.  But the power of the US has dwindled in the last decade.  The armed forces of the US has declined, and in 2011, was about one-third the size it was when I was in Vietnam.  (See Active Duty Military Personnel, 1940–2011)

America, like all Super Powers in decline throughout history, attempt to reorganize their assets such that it is more affordable.  But as the industrial might to feed the economy declines, so does the power of the nation.



Contumacious said:


> But , somehow, that should have NOT motivated the Palestinians to attack the entity which is subsidizing their genocide.


*(COMMENT)*

 Neither the US or Israel is operating with the intent to destroy the Arab Palestinians, in whole or in part, as a nation, ethnic culture, or as a religious group.  It is fair to say that over the last 70 years, Israel has attempted to counter criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group for political purposes are in any circumstances unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or other nature that may be invoked to justify them; 

The US will assist Israel in the containment of hostile activities which intentionally deliver, place, discharge or detonates an explosive into or against a place of public use, a State or government facility, a public transportation system or an infrastructure facility, with the intent to cause death or serious bodily injury, or extensive destruction likely to result or actually resulting in major economic loss. 

The US will assist Israel in the prevention of hostile Arab Palestinians for successfully in acts solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power.

All of this may appear to be targeted on the Arab Palestinian peoples, but are accumulated over experience and time.  But it is not a matter of genocide.



Contumacious said:


> what the fuck am I missing?


*(COMMENT)*

The greater the threat the Arab Palestinian becomes, the more difficult the Arab Palestinians make it to maintain the Article 43 law and order --- peace and security (LO/PS), the greater the security and countermeasures actives Israel will apply to the area.

All you missed was that it is that the Arab Palestinians that have threatened LO/PS that have caused an ever increasing set of countermeasures and containment actions.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Jan 4, 2017)

Rocco is confused.

The Zionists intended to invade and colonize Palestine from the outset, when the organization was formed, prior to World War 1 or the mandate. Their own statements available in the contemporaneous press of the time confirm this. 

The article below reporting on the Conference of Zionists was published on July 20, 1899 in the New York Times reports that the Zionists “will colonize Palestine.”

The article explains that the conference discussed a paper from the English Zionist Federation “proposing the re-establishment of Judea as an independent State













Zionists plan to colonize Palestine in 1899 NY Times

Furthermore, during the Mandate, the Zionists believed they would be able to invade and colonize lands beyond Mandatory Palestine's borders, they also confirmed this in the contemporaneous press.

"*Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ*

July 25, 1926

 London (Jul. 23)

(Jewish Telegraphic Agency)

.......“Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania."

Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ

Both the U.S. and Israel have conspired to weaken the Palestinians and their ability to resist occupation and oppression. By classifying resistance, that has been waged by national liberation movements throughout history, as terrorism, while enthusiastically financing the occupation forces of the Occupying Power, the U.S. is certainly complicit in the destruction of the Palestinians as a people.  The Palestinian's resistance activities are no different than those of the French Resistance, the Italian and Yugoslav partisans or, more recently, the ANC's actions against the whites in Apartheid South Africa.  

In short, the U.S. is participating in maintaining the occupation of the Palestinian people and is therefore complicit in the oppression of the Muslims and Christians of Palestine.

Thankfully, it appears that Russia, China and the E.U. are beginning to view the struggle in a more even handed manner than the U.S.  With Russia's increasing presence in Syria, the Palestinians may begin to receive the support other national liberation movements have traditionally received and Israel will be more and more viewed accurately as a hostile, expansionist and oppressive Occupying Power.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 4, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



"Invaders" I think.  The Philistines were a seafaring, warlike, non-Semitic people who continuously fought the Israelites.  Come to think of it, they were very much like the current Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 4, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You have to separate the history based on archaeological evidence from the biblical fantasy.  The Philistines mainly fought against the Egyptians, not the Jews, who arrived later.  Peleset is transliterated from hieroglyphs and does not mean invader, it is a place name for the area of the 5 cities that the Philistines founded in what is today southern Palestine from about where Jaffa is to Gaza.  Since, the Muslims and Christians of Palestine were minding their own business when the Zionists began invading Palestine from another continent, you have your analogy backwards.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








 I am being brutally honest and if you cared about palestine you would look up the LoN treaties and international laws. The laws that granted the arab muslims trans Jordan and the Jews what you call palestine.
By you guys I take it you mean Jews, well sorry to upset you but I am not a Jew. This means that I can see the racism and anti semitism better than you can, not being clouded by brainwashing. Once again team palestine makes claims that it cant substantiate so uses Godwins law to silence the truth.
The reason obama did not play along is because he was too busy sucking arab muslim dick, just look at the pictures of him doing it


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2017)

Eloy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 And the facts show that the palestinians get 3 times the water allowance the Jews get, and still steal more and leave it running over the desert. The palestinians have poisoned their own wells by overuse and they blame the Jews for it every time, just as they blame the Jews when they steal the steel pipes to make illegal weapons


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...









 And yet more people like the Jews and see you nazi's as the problem, you are acting just like the Nazi party did in 1930's Germany


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Even most American Jews disagree with Israel. Gtfo.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Well is this how Jews acted in the 30's? I can see why America dragged it's feet entering the war.

Let's be honest Americans in the 60s were very anti semetic. I'm totally not anti semetic I just don't always agree with Jews they can be stubborn wrong pigheaded. Just look at how Israel was Gw Bush's biggest defender in the Iraq war. With friends like that who needs enemies.

I don't trust Israel anymore. Can you blame me?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 5, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


For the record I side more with the Jews than the Palestinians


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 5, 2017)

sealybobo,,  et al,

I have to keep reminding myself that I need to temper my position statements with the knowledge that it is on man's opinion.



sealybobo said:


> Even most American Jews disagree with Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

I seldom *(if ever)* run across a political statement that is universally held with no dissension.  And I have to be very careful that I don't speak out of turn on matters of Israeli International Policy and Domestic Internal Affairs.  There are just some things that Israeli Constituent have to assess and determine on their own. 

Who's opinion weighs the most.  It certainly is not mine. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 5, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


For the record, some one whose ignorance of the facts is as vast and profound as your's has no basis for any opinion other than sheer bigotry.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 5, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Contumacious,  et al,
> 
> I think there is a bit of confusion here.
> 
> ...




Asked and answered a million times , pay attention

The UK was  allowed to let the Zionists have a small colony in Palestine.

How the fuck can someone allow the Zionists to take over Palestine in its entirety, Where the fuck were 1,5 mmmillion Palestinians supposed to go?


Don't be a retard Palestine was already populated in 1922.


.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 5, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> Contumacious,  et al,
> 
> I think there is a bit of confusion here.
> 
> ...



Right of self determination?

WTF

How can you have the right to self determination in a country that is not yours?

How can a US president decide that 1.5 mmmmillion Palestinians have no rights and turn them into foreigners in a new country.

You are massively retarded.


*How the fuck was the US enforcing the Iraqi no-fly zones.*

*Iraq was invaded to help the Zionists - as was Syria.*

*Wake the fuck up.*


*.*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 And which hate site did you get this rubbish from, or aren't you taught how to respond to a curve ball ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

Your figures a way out as there were never 1.5 million "palestinians in 1917, or in 1948. They had their own nation to go to called trans Jordan, but they were greedy and wanted it all. Every day they get less and less because they think they are above the rest of the world


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

Contumacious said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious,  et al,
> ...









 You mean like America, that was never yours to begin with. Two faced hypocritical double standards, are you sure you are not a muslim ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 NO and they are  not acting like that today either, no matter how much you LIE.

 You are off the scale anti semitic to such an extent that you have to keep telling yourself you are not.

Only a follower of the hate sites would say what you are saying, trying to justify to yourself your POV


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Hey, I call them like I see them.

I think I had the facts right on the Iraq war. It was wrong but the Jews thought it was right.

I remember arguing a lot with my Jewish Republican pal about Iraq. Yea, you Jews aren't always right. Sorry. But feel free to call me names for not agreeing with your jew ass.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I've never visited a hate sight. You are a paranoid Jew who thinks everyone hates the Jews. I side more with Jews than I do with Arabs you stupid fuck. Just because I don't agree with Jews on this one issue doesn't mean I'm ready to fire up the gas ovens, YET. Lol.

Get over yourselves you whiny Jew. You guys really need to drop the anti Semite crap. It makes people anti semite


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...







Why do you islamonazi stooges think everyone that opposes your POV are Jews, I am as far as you can get from being a Jew. Not me that is paranoid my friend, try looking in the mirror for the person most likely to be paranoid because you are still so low in numbers to make any difference. Would you accept the UN telling you that your home is no longer yours and you have to leave  and make way for a Mexican family who once saw your property in a picture


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Palestinians live there too jew


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



 Phoenall isn't a Jew.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Zionists learned well:


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








And the original palestinians were the Jews, one of which was Jesus. How does it feel to worship a Jew because Roman invaders have told you to. You psychopathic nazi's are so brainwashed you dont even realise this little fact


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 Dont upset him too much I was just starting to enjoy myself


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I do! I'm an atheist! Lol. I know the old testament is man made and Christianity is just a spin-off.

You Jews are so cute when you get mad.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You're either a Jew or neocon


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...










 And it seems that English is not your first language, or you are fixated on calling everyone whom opposes you a Jew in a racist and anti semitic context.

You islamonazi stooges are so predictable when you get shown up as ignorant LIARS


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...









 Niether, keep trying as one day you might be right


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Indeed, he is so profoundly anti Semitic that he is unable to see the evidence of it in every one of his posts.  He is clearly beyond hope or redemption.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Im supposed to feel bad about calling you a jew when you're calling me a nazi? Go chew your circumcision heimy boy


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Can someone who is anti semetic ever be redeemed? What do I have to do? Do I have to agree with Israel all the time?

Name one time Israel was ever wrong


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don't mind being aanti semetic. The only people who mind are Jews and what do I care, right? I'm anti semetic after all. Lol


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

If he were antisemitic he would not support the Palestinians who are actually a Semitic people.  European Jews are Europeans genetically, not Semites.

*Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European*
By Tia Ghose, Staff Writer | October 8, 2013 11:00am ET

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 Difference is you are a Nazi, brainwashed into believing that Jews are the cause of all the worlds problems. I am not a Jew, but count many Jews amongst my frinds


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







When it gave into the UN demands they stop responding to hamas terrorism and war crimes


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I never said the Jews are the cause of all the world's problems. Epic fail bro.

And I have two close friends who are Jewish. So what? I have Republican friends too and I hate Republicans as a group too. I also don't like the black community for different reasons.

But you are just a silly little man all too willing to throw around false claims. The more you call me anti semetic the more anti semetic I get


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Fail again. I mean where they were wrong and the Palestinians were right. Not one where they weren't jewey enough for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

It's not about being anti Semite. The Jews and Christian nuts want war with the middle East. Their actions at least suggest they don't want peace


----------



## Hollie (Jan 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> If he were antisemitic he would not support the Palestinians who are actually a Semitic people.  European Jews are Europeans genetically, not Semites.
> 
> *Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European*
> By Tia Ghose, Staff Writer | October 8, 2013 11:00am ET
> ...


Oh, dear. The same cut and paste article you cut and paste across multiple threads.

Re-establishing the Jewish National Home was for the purpose of.... you know.... Re-establishing the Jewish National Home.

There is no requirement of "semitic" heritage to be Jewish or a practitioner of Judaism.

To identify the land grabbers / occupiers you call "Pal'istanians" as semitic is a bit of a stretch considering the many invasions by many ethnic groups over the centuries.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > If he were antisemitic he would not support the Palestinians who are actually a Semitic people.  European Jews are Europeans genetically, not Semites.
> ...


What would you like to see? What would be an ideal future?

Is Israel a Jewish country or are Palestinians equal?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Lets say America can take in 1000 immigrants. We can take jews, Indians, Muslims and Mexicans. Would you take 25% from each group or take 1000 Jews if you could?

For the record id take mostly Jews and a few Indians


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








 How do you get more anti semitic when you are already full on anti semitic


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








Are palestinians equal to you in America, if not why not. Why wont you give them the right to vote for the American president ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 Now you ar4e being just plain silly as you know you have no chance of winning this argument


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Palestinian Americans can vote here


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No, you can't be redeemed because as your posts show, racism is such a big part of who you are that you can't even see it.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 6, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


A particularly dimwitted and obnoxious one but yes, you are an anti Semite.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You Jews need to get over it. The days of political correctness are off. Trump can say a Hispanic judge won't be fair and Mexicans are rapists and you voted for him so fuck off Jew! 

I love Jewish people! They can live near me, I'll hire or date them, defend them from real anti semetic people, would be fine with one dating my daughter, they remind me of us Greeks. We have a saying, "Jews are just like Greeks only they have money."

But I don't 100% agree with Israel. Fuck you if that makes me anti semetic. Then fine I'm anti semetic you dumb bastard.

Israeli Jews are dicks! Netanyahoos a tool. I do not agree with him or bush.

And fuck the Greeks too. They are always protesting America. I don't agree with their politics. I guess I'm a self loathing Greek. 

Anti semetic anti shametic


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I actually like my Jewish friends but never agree with the conservative ones. I'm anti semetic just like I'm anti Republican.

Of course we mostly side with Israel but Israel needs to stop being dicks themselves. I know they are dealing with a very difficult situation and I don't know all the facts but what the Jews and Palestine need is an arbitrator. Neither side is "right" at this point.

Maybe throw out all the Palestinians. Liberate Lebanon and move them there. Or wherever all the refuges left, liberate those places and transplant the Arabs to those places. Give them a country somewhere that has been liberated. Sprinkle them throughout the middle East.

You know what bothers me? Why are Arabs and Muslims going through turkey into Greece? Why not stay in Turkey? Why come to our judao Christian nation.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

What is Judeo about Greece?  Isn't it a Christian nation?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> What is Judeo about Greece?  Isn't it a Christian nation?


I meant why do they flee their Muslim countries and come to the west. 

But actually, if you're going to call America a judao Christian nation why not Greece too? Do they not have judao Christian values too?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

There is are no Judeo-Christians.  Either one is a Christian and believes in Jesus Christ or you are not.  Christian values are not Jewish, Muslim, Hindu or values of other religions.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is are no Judeo-Christians.  Either one is a Christian and believes in Jesus Christ or you are not.  Christian values are not Jewish, Muslim, Hindu or values of other religions.


I agree. I hate it when anti Muslims slip in the judao because now we are cool with them.

But, if you believe the new testament you must believe the old so your values do come from them. They are the original Christianity is the spinoff


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

I am Roman Catholic so I am  not and have never been bound by the  Old Testament law for its own sake, and those elements of Old Testament law which are not part of the natural law, for example , the obligation to worship on _S_aturday were only ever binding on the Jews. We Christians have liberty on those issues including food, eye for an eye, circumcision and the other silly Jew obsessions. Judaism and islam are similar in that they try to impregnate society. We Christians are a secular people, though religious,  That is Christ's gift to us.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 You mean dualies, something that was always leveled at the Jews to show they are not true Americans. Does this mean that the arab palestinians are not Americans ?

You do realise that they are American citizens dont you, a fact that has went over your head in your rush to demonise the Jews. For the record the Israeli arab muslims also have the right to vote being citizens, palestinians dont as they are not citizens


----------



## fncceo (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I am Roman Catholic



That explains it ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...








 Try Jordan which is the arab part of palestine, and there is enough evidence for even you to accept that the arab muslims are mostly illegal immigrants


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is are no Judeo-Christians.  Either one is a Christian and believes in Jesus Christ or you are not.  Christian values are not Jewish, Muslim, Hindu or values of other religions.










 COWFLOP    Christianity is based around Judaism and you worship a Jew. So Christian values were and are Jewish values


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> I am Roman Catholic so I am  not and have never been bound by the  Old Testament law for its own sake, and those elements of Old Testament law which are not part of the natural law, for example , the obligation to worship on _S_aturday were only ever binding on the Jews. We Christians have liberty on those issues including food, eye for an eye, circumcision and the other silly Jew obsessions. Judaism and islam are similar in that they try to impregnate society. We Christians are a secular people, though religious,  That is Christ's gift to us.


So even though you believe the old testament was written by God you think God made some mistakes and you don't need to follow those rules.

I know the history of Christianity. When gentiles started witnessing Jewish synagogue they wanted to have a church too but rather than go through everything Jews go through like circumcisions the new cult made joining easy. Just get dunked. And go ahead and eat shrimp and work weekends.

Your founders wrote a new improved religion is all they did.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > There is are no Judeo-Christians.  Either one is a Christian and believes in Jesus Christ or you are not.  Christian values are not Jewish, Muslim, Hindu or values of other religions.
> ...


You just witnessed Christian spin. And they don't realize there are no new ideas in christianity. You can find Jonah's ark and Randy and Eve and the virgin Marie in other older religions.

And when they want Christians to join with Jews against the Muslims they say we have jeudao Christian values.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Phoenall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


If trump is serious about a wall the Jews should get the Palestinians pay for and build a wall between Jordan and Israel and then put the Arabs on the Jordan side


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I am Roman Catholic so I am  not and have never been bound by the  Old Testament law for its own sake, and those elements of Old Testament law which are not part of the natural law, for example , the obligation to worship on _S_aturday were only ever binding on the Jews. We Christians have liberty on those issues including food, eye for an eye, circumcision and the other silly Jew obsessions. Judaism and islam are similar in that they try to impregnate society. We Christians are a secular people, though religious,  That is Christ's gift to us.
> ...








 If you did then you would know that the O.T. was a copy of the Jews Torah, very much altered and with many parts removed to meet with the perversions loved by the Romans


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







Well Jonah's ark is known in other religions, Adam and Eve are just a story to get across how God really was and the virgin birth was nothing more than a typo seeing as the real context was an unmarried woman betrothed to a man


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Which is what the arab muslims wanted when they had the LoN add NO JEWS to the clauses for trans Jordan


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Let's get it done.

If Israel doesn't want another country dividing it (manifest destiny) then they need to land grab as much as they can while they can and give the Arabs cities that have been liberated from Isis. I don't care if you don't want to move to Aleppo or Baghdad or Pakistan you got to go with your own. Why won't other Arab countries take them?

I know why we take them. We want the cheap labor.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


To sum it all up, you are an ignorant bigot and proud of it.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Yes let's follow the archaeological evidence- the Philistines weren't even Semites.

A Very Different Method of Burial

The excavations revealed a burial practice that is very different from that of the earlier Canaanites or the neighboring Judeans. Instead of laying a body in a chamber, then collecting the bones a year later and moving them elsewhere (a "secondary" burial), the individuals buried in the Ashkelon cemetery were buried individually in pits or collectively in tombs and never moved again. A few cremation burials were also identified.

While some other Philistine cities were destroyed in the late ninth to eighth centuries B.C., Ashkelon thrived until its destruction at the hands of Babylonian King Nebuchadnezzar in 604 B.C. The city was ultimately reoccupied by the Phoenicians, followed by the Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, and Crusaders, and was ultimately wiped out by the Mamluks, Egypt's Islamic rulers, in 1270 A.D.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



'Pleset' or 'Pleshet' do indeed mean an 'invader' in local Aramaic languages.

*philistine*
*noun
1.
(sometimes initial capital letter) a person who is lacking in or hostile orsmugly indifferent to cultural values, intellectual pursuits, aestheticrefinement, etc., or is contentedly commonplace in ideas and tastes.
2.
(initial capital letter) a native or inhabitant of ancient Philistia.

adjective
3.
(sometimes initial capital letter) lacking in or hostile to culture.
4.
smugly commonplace or conventional.
5.
(initial capital letter) of or belonging to the ancient Philistines.


*


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

rylah said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Who said that Philistines were Semites?


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Peleset, as transliterated from the Egyptian, does not mean invader.  It is the term of the people from the place. The Greeks used this source, not Aramaic. The Romans latinized the Greek term to Philisthim.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You have it all backwards, the root p-l-s is from the local languages and differs a little. The further possible meaning can be "Sea people", or "people of Caphtor" which was a common thesis among historians.

The fact that Greeks used it changes nothing, it came from the local Aramaic language family being used in the Canaanite area. They settled in Canaan where Aramaic was spoken, not in Egypt.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




"The term "Peleset" (transliterated from hieroglyphs as _P-r-s-t_) is found in five inscriptions referring to a neighboring people or land starting from c.1150 BCE during the Twentieth dynasty of Egypt.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And it's found in many other local sources. But it still doesn't mean "neighboring people"...but different expressions of "invaders". Why would Canaanites altogether  use that term for such nice neighbors?

But anyway since they were wiped out long time ago, the modern Palestinians have no connection to the Philistines. However it's funny how they chose such an adjective for the name of their movement.
One cannot miss the irony in that...


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

It refers to the region. 

"The first known mention is at the temple at Medinet Habu which refers to the Peleset among those who fought with Egypt in Ramesses III's reign,[1][2] and the last known is 300 years later on Padiiset's Statue. The Assyrians called the same region "Palashtu" or "Pilistu", beginning with Adad-nirari III in the Nimrud Slab in c.800 BCE through to an Esarhaddon treaty more than a century later.[3][4] 

The Palestinians, Christian and Muslims are the descendants of the people that lived in the region during and before Roman times that converted to Christianity over the centuries and definitively became Christian when Christianity became the state religion of Rome.  Non-Christians could not reside in Palestine so after that event they had to convert to reside in the area.  Most, of course converted to Islam eventually, but not immediately after the Arab conquest.  Interestingly, when the Crusaders retook Jerusalem in 1098, most of the inhabitants were still Christian.  

Since the Philistines lived in the region too, and people just don't disappear, it is doubtful that no Philistine DNA resides in the current day Palestinians.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> It refers to the region.
> 
> "The first known mention is at the temple at Medinet Habu which refers to the Peleset among those who fought with Egypt in Ramesses III's reign,[1][2] and the last known is 300 years later on Padiiset's Statue. The Assyrians called the same region "Palashtu" or "Pilistu", beginning with Adad-nirari III in the Nimrud Slab in c.800 BCE through to an Esarhaddon treaty more than a century later.[3][4]
> 
> ...



Tell me who fights wars people or places?

All Your bigoted fantasy stand on one foot- the claim that somehow Jews  who kept contributing to the whole world somehow disappeared, but Greek/Cypriot Philistines who somehow became Semites and hold no sign of connection to that forgotten culture -THEY THEY ARE ALIVE-BUT NOT THE JEWS.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

There is nothing bigoted about fact.  Who said the people that practiced Judaism (and Samaritanism and other religions in the area of current day Palestine) disappeared?  They merely converted to Christianity and then Islam.  

The Europeans that practiced Judaism were Europeans and some made contributions to Western civilization.  But they were Europeans that practiced Judaism, not the native people of Palestine.  There were Europeans that practiced Roman Catholicism, Protestants, Orthodox that also contributed to Western civilization, far more actually.


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is nothing bigoted about fact.  Who said the people that practiced Judaism (and Samaritanism and other religions in the area of current day Palestine) disappeared?  They merely converted to Christianity and then Islam.
> 
> The Europeans that practiced Judaism were Europeans and some made contributions to Western civilization.  But they were Europeans that practiced Judaism, not the native people of Palestine.  There were Europeans that practiced Roman Catholicism, Protestants, Orthodox that also contributed to Western civilization, far more actually.



Ah so REAL Jews are not Jewish anymore- THEY ALL converted and stayed in Judea. While all of a sudden Europeans started converting to Judaism and suffer severe persecution for 2000 yrs.
I get You think Arab Muslims are more Jewish than those mythical Europeans who had a mass hysterical conversion.

Much facts....


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

Of course the Christians that converted to Islam after the Arab conquest of Christian Palestine were the local indigenous people.  Who else would they be.  Do you believe that all the people in Palestine left Palestine after Christ began teaching during Roman rule?  Most Jews converted to Christianity before the existence of Islam.  The first Christians practiced Judaism before becoming Christians. The ancestors of the Arab Muslims (and Christians) once practiced the Roman religion, Judaism, Christianity and other religions.  Yes, European Jews are descendants of European converts.  What is so strange about that?   

"Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism"
read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism


----------



## rylah (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Of course the Christians that converted to Islam after the Arab conquest of Christian Palestine were the local indigenous people.  Who else would they be.  Do you believe that all the people in Palestine left Palestine after Christ began teaching during Roman rule?  Most Jews converted to Christianity before the existence of Islam.  The first Christians practiced Judaism before becoming Christians. The ancestors of the Arab Muslims (and Christians) once practiced the Roman religion, Judaism, Christianity and other religions.  Yes, European Jews are descendants of European converts.  What is so strange about that?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism"
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism


 
You like facts, here's one including ALL Jewish diasporas, not just the one You're obsessed with;
Blood Brothers: Palestinians and Jews Share Genetic Roots
read more: http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/science/1.681385


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Stop being vindictive Jews. It's obvious Jews like fucking with the Palestinians.

Why don't the jews do what we did with the American Indians? We don't have any problem from them anymore.

Israel can even honor the Arabs like we do and name their sport teams after them. The Jerusalem Jihadi's. And let the Palestinians run casinos


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> There is nothing bigoted about fact.  Who said the people that practiced Judaism (and Samaritanism and other religions in the area of current day Palestine) disappeared?  They merely converted to Christianity and then Islam.
> 
> The Europeans that practiced Judaism were Europeans and some made contributions to Western civilization.  But they were Europeans that practiced Judaism, not the native people of Palestine.  There were Europeans that practiced Roman Catholicism, Protestants, Orthodox that also contributed to Western civilization, far more actually.



I would hope and expect that Christians made more contributions to Western civilization than Jews, who make up less than 2% of the world population.  Proportionally, what Jews have contributed is remarkable.  I only hope that the Arabs/Muslims would do so, considering their great numbers.  In the past 500 years, they've only contributed to terror innovations.  But I don't want to get into a pissing contest--back to the I/P conflict.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









 Ever thought that it is because they are not as evil as you have been told they are, and the real culprits are the neo nazi's and the arab muslims. That the problems lie with left wing scum that are brainwashed into following the teachings because the Jews are the biggest problem for the communists at the moment.

 Why dont you stop being such a prat and leave the Jews alone until they do something wrong


----------



## Hollie (Jan 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Of course the Christians that converted to Islam after the Arab conquest of Christian Palestine were the local indigenous people.  Who else would they be.  Do you believe that all the people in Palestine left Palestine after Christ began teaching during Roman rule?  Most Jews converted to Christianity before the existence of Islam.  The first Christians practiced Judaism before becoming Christians. The ancestors of the Arab Muslims (and Christians) once practiced the Roman religion, Judaism, Christianity and other religions.  Yes, European Jews are descendants of European converts.  What is so strange about that?
> 
> "Most Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of European women who converted to Judaism"
> read more: Study traces Ashkenazi roots to European women who probably converted to Judaism



Considering that the Mongols, xtian Crusaders, Arab invaders and others invaded and colonized the geographic area of your invented, mythical "country of Pal'istan', it's obvious your invented Pal'istanians came from elsewhere.

The Jewish people were successful in achieving self-determination and a successful, first world society / economy.

Arabs-Moslems succeeded only in retrogression and failure such as those attributes define the majority of the Middle East under the bootheel of Islamism.


----------



## cnm (Jan 10, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There simply is no rational basis in histroy, logic or law for claiming there is anything illegal about Israel building communities in Judea and Samaria.


Except it is on land conquered by one signatory, Israel, from another, Jordan. You've said so yourself.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2017)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > There simply is no rational basis in histroy, logic or law for claiming there is anything illegal about Israel building communities in Judea and Samaria.
> ...









 Go back one step and it is on land granted to the Jews under international law of 1922 invaded and stolen by the arab muslims. The UN did not seem concerned then, any more than they are now when the Jews were attacked by superior forces. They only became involved when Israel started to bomb the crap out of the invaders they took action


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 11, 2017)

cnm said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > There simply is no rational basis in histroy, logic or law for claiming there is anything illegal about Israel building communities in Judea and Samaria.
> ...


Of course none of this has anything to do with the so called Palestinians.  It was land conquered by Jordan in 1948 and only two countries, Britain and Pakistan recognized it as belonging to Jordan, so the land had no legal status in 1967.  It was simply an unincorporated remnant of the former Mandate.  In the 1990's Jordan gave up all claim to Judea and Samaria, so again, there is no rational basis in history, law or logic for claiming there is anything illegal about Israel's communities in Judea and Samaria.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 11, 2017)

toomuchtime_ said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



It was actually 1988 when Jordan gave up all claims to the West Bank.  I was in Israel at the time.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 11, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Interesting since it was never theirs to begin with.

It was occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 11, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Silly stuff, it has always been "occupied" since ancient times.  Before 1948, "Palestinian" referred to anyone who lived there and not to  any national group.  Israel's communities in Judea and Samaria are neither illegal nor illegitimate or obstacles to peace and prosperity of other peole living in Judea and Samaria.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...









 Nor was it palestine either as that was not created until 1988, read your own links that tell you this. Start with the one you used today that was the difference created in an edited wiki article.



 What you meant was occupied mandate of palestine territory as the arab muslims denied theLoN and the UN and so had no legal claims


----------

